# Marshall Origin Series Amplifiers



## Micky

With all the hoopla over the new DSL amps, it seems everyone has overlooked the Origin Series introduced at NAMM 2018:

https://www.andertons.co.uk/marshall-origin-single-ended-5w-all-valve-amp-ori5c


----------



## Crunchifyable

Micky said:


> With all the hoopla over the new DSL amps, it seems everyone has overlooked the Origin Series introduced at NAMM 2018:
> 
> https://www.andertons.co.uk/marshall-origin-single-ended-5w-all-valve-amp-ori5c



Seems like the revenge of the Class 5.


----------



## Micky

Here is the link on Marshall's new website:

https://marshall.com/marshall-amps/products/amps/origin


----------



## Springfield Scooter

They are multiplying:

https://www.gear4music.com/search/?str_search_phrase=marshall+origin


----------



## Micky

Crunchifyable said:


> Seems like the revenge of the Class 5.


I dunno. The DSL5c has been remodeled, and I could never understand why the Haze and Class5 didn't have the same amount of love. I have a strange feeling this Origin series will be the same as the MA series...


----------



## Micky

Springfield Scooter said:


> They are multiplying:
> 
> https://www.gear4music.com/search/?str_search_phrase=marshall+origin


Yes, and unfortunately there will now be a hundred new DSL and Origin threads here...


----------



## Springfield Scooter




----------



## Crunchifyable

Micky said:


> I dunno. The DSL5c has been remodeled, and I could never understand why the Haze and Class5 didn't have the same amount of love. I have a strange feeling this Origin series will be the same as the MA series...


You have a point. Marshall is doing it again...creating too many lines.

It makes me wonder if they are taking what they learned from Steve D ( the Vintage modern, the astoria, and the class 5) and just repacking it all.

I suspect it will be another haze. No one will be raving over these. Friedman's beat them to it (and sounds better). They don't sound bad but don't sound great either. Maybe they just need the right speakers and guitarist.

The tilt seems suspiciously like the ISF on blackstar amps. Would be ironic if they took that back from Blackstar.


----------



## crossroadsnyc




----------



## mbell75

Looks badass and sounds like old school Marshall with a little modern touch IMO. Far more interested in that then the DSL. That 50 watt head is listed at 560 pounds. If it retails in the US for $800, I'm buying one immediately.


----------



## Springfield Scooter

mbell75 said:


> Looks badass and sounds like old school Marshall with a little modern touch IMO. Far more interested in that then the DSL. That 50 watt head is listed at 560 pounds. If it retails in the US for $800, I'm buying one immediately.



I was just listening/comparing both the New DSL and the Origin, and I thought the DSL was the winner.
Might have to order one of each!


----------



## Micky

I can't wait to see the gut shots of one of these...


----------



## mbell75

Springfield Scooter said:


> I was just listening/comparing both the New DSL and the Origin, and I thought the DSL was the winner.
> Might have to order one of each!



I owned the last DSL100H and hated it. This one sounds a bit better but I like the sound of that 50 watt Origin head way more based off the one demo. Besides, I just bought a JCM 2000 DSL100 last night so I'm good on the DSL line. That 50 watt Origin will be a nice addition and wil fit perfectly between my Orange Rocker 30 and 2000


----------



## el_bastardo

The "Origin" does seem a little promising. Seems like a new take on the Vintage Modern.


----------



## Micky

I kinda like the smaller head version, but I am still searching for demos of it... Maybe thru a new cab? Any info on a new speaker line?


----------



## Springfield Scooter

mbell75 said:


> I owned the last DSL100H and hated it. This one sounds a bit better but I like the sound of that 50 watt Origin head way more based off the one demo. Besides, I just bought a JCM 2000 DSL100 last night so I'm good on the DSL line. That 50 watt Origin will be a nice addition and wil fit perfectly between my Orange Rocker 30 and 2000



Wish I had your money!
You go through your share of amps!
Marshall Code, Fender bassman, Orange Rocker, Marshall DSL, and now pondering another Marshall Origin, all within what....4 months!
Must be nice man!
Wish I had your money!


----------



## jeffb

Finally. This is a new Marshall I can get excited about. I"ll be picking up one of the heads as long as they are affordable.


----------



## jeffb

el_bastardo said:


> The "Origin" does seem a little promising. Seems like a new take on the Vintage Modern.



Yep, and instead of 2 knobs to blend the jumped channels, you get one to blend in more of either.


----------



## el_bastardo

jeffb said:


> Yep, and instead of 2 knobs to blend the jumped channels, you get one to blend in more of either.


Yeah it's like a permanently jumpered "Plexi" style preamp.

I gotta hand it to dumb ol Marshall, they might have made a winner. An old school basic classic style rock and roll amp that should stay true to who they are. We will see.


----------



## Athor

I wanna know what Johan Segeborn can do with the Origin


----------



## Ghostman

How close is the Origin to the Astoria?

btw: the clean sounded amazing!


----------



## el_bastardo

Athor said:


> I wanna know what Johan Segeborn can do with the Origin


He can make it sound thin and screechy and like everything else he does.


----------



## Springfield Scooter

el_bastardo said:


> He can make it sound thin and screechy and like everything else he does.



Easy now.
That guy puts a lot of content,time, effort, and elbow grease into making all those youtube videos.
Wouldnt be the same without him.


----------



## el_bastardo

Springfield Scooter said:


> Easy now.
> That guy puts a lot of content,time, effort, and elbow grease into making all those youtube videos.
> Wouldnt be the same without him.


I'm sure he appreciates your participation award, but I'm just being real. And I like him and his videos! He seems like a fun dude and makes great videos. He has cool shit. He also just has a real knack for making everything sound literally the same.


----------



## jleftyy

I liked the demo....If the 20 watt head is under $1k US I could slip one in the door without my wife even noticing.


----------



## mbell75

el_bastardo said:


> He can make it sound thin and screechy and like everything else he does.



Seriously lol.


----------



## Ufoscorpion

I like , an affordable Astoria custom like amp ( very affordable ) in an eye pleasing vintage package . The 20w is on the radar with its el34 tubes with low ,med, and high output switch . This is more like it Marshall .


----------



## Micky

jleftyy said:


> I liked the demo....If the 20 watt head is under $1k US I could slip one in the door without my wife even noticing.


I think that will be the key to the success of this new line. Pricing.
Chances are they are made in Asia, (I'm OK with that) but the price needs to be low enough to be affordable.
The Astoria line identified itself with cork-sniffers, and that is why you won't see many.

I still can't wait to see the innards of one of these...


----------



## Georgiatec

Ghostman said:


> How close is the Origin to the Astoria?
> 
> btw: the clean sounded amazing!



About a grand off 
Seriously, I doubt these will be Made in England at these prices....though that doesn't mean they won't be any good.
Interesting that the 20 & 50 watt versions both use 2 x EL34 power amps....suggesting one may be fixed and the other cathode bias....a 20 watt SL5???


----------



## Ufoscorpion

jleftyy said:


> I liked the demo....If the 20 watt head is under $1k US I could slip one in the door without my wife even noticing.


We're talking $ 650 in a straight conversion from £459


----------



## Ghostman

Ufoscorpion said:


> We're talking $ 650 in a straight conversion from £459


Before Nuke's head explodes, it won't be a straight conversion, with trade tarrifs, etc. But at least that's all we got to go on now.


----------



## Neylus

I read somewhere that the Origin were made in Vietnam? Not 100% sure though, but I don't have any problem with that.


----------



## Georgiatec

UK stores are quoting delivery 2nd - 6th Feb so no 1/2 baked Code release for these.


----------



## el_bastardo

Neylus said:


> I read somewhere that the Origin were made in Vietnam? Not 100% sure though, but I don't have any problem with that.


At the given prices, they gotta be made in some asian sweatshop somewhere. Too inexpensive to be made by britain's little old ladies in the Marshall factory.


----------



## Ghostman

Georgiatec said:


> About a grand off
> Seriously, I doubt these will be Made in England at these prices....though that doesn't mean they won't be any good.
> Interesting that the 20 & 50 watt versions both use 2 x EL34 power amps....suggesting one may be fixed and the other cathode bias....a 20 watt SL5???


I was more interested in the circuit/tone design of the amps. Why do I have this feeling they took an Astoria, through into PCB design and had it built off shore?


----------



## Georgiatec

el_bastardo said:


> At the given prices, they gotta be made in some asian sweatshop somewhere. Too inexpensive to be made by britain's little old ladies in the Marshall factory.


They were young ladies when they started there


----------



## Ghostman

Georgiatec said:


> UK stores are quoting delivery 2nd - 6th Feb so no 1/2 baked Code release for these.


They said the same thing for the CODE. And then it got pushed.

and pushed

..and pushed....

....and.....


----------



## Crunchifyable

el_bastardo said:


> I'm sure he appreciates your participation award, but I'm just being real. And I like him and his videos! He seems like a fun dude and makes great videos. He has cool shit. He also just has a real knack for making everything sound literally the same.



I think it's the speakers. Vintage greenbacks. When people hear plexi, they really just hear the old speakers.


----------



## Ghostman

el_bastardo said:


> At the given prices, they gotta be made in some asian sweatshop somewhere. Too inexpensive to be made by britain's little old ladies in the Marshall factory.


----------



## el_bastardo

Georgiatec said:


> They were young ladies when they started there


Hahaha yes I suppose so.



Crunchifyable said:


> I think it's the speakers. Vintage greenbacks. When people hear plexi, they really just hear the old speakers.


Could be. He uses a lot of room mic too in his vids, and that loft he uses is very bright.


----------



## Micky

Neylus said:


> I read somewhere that the Origin were made in Vietnam? Not 100% sure though, but I don't have any problem with that.


Yes, they are made in Vietnam.


----------



## Ufoscorpion

Trust me if it actually sounds anything like my Astoria custom for £ 459 it's a winner . ( Friedman runt 20 head £ 1149 ) .


----------



## Neylus

There must be something wrong that we don't know yet about these amps hahaha, power scaling, vintage single channel tone, FX loop and low price is just incredible.


----------



## Georgiatec

Micky said:


> Yes, they are made in Vietnam.


Yep just zoomed in on the back panel photo on Gear for Music's site....Made In Vietnam....like the JMD, DSL 100 & 40c, SL5..... all great amps.


----------



## rrguitar1

mbell75 said:


> I owned the last DSL100H and hated it. This one sounds a bit better but I like the sound of that 50 watt Origin head way more based off the one demo. Besides, I just bought a JCM 2000 DSL100 last night so I'm good on the DSL line. That 50 watt Origin will be a nice addition and wil fit perfectly between my Orange Rocker 30 and 2000



I have the dsl100h and love it. Sounds amazing with my strats and humbuckers. I hated my original dsl2000, but looking back, it was me, not the amp.


----------



## colchar

Crunchifyable said:


> It makes me wonder if they are taking what they learned from Steve D ( the Vintage modern, the astoria, and the class 5) and just repacking it all.




When I first read about the Origin series the thing that popped immediately to mind was the Vintage Modern, but with EL34s.


----------



## jleftyy

Micky said:


> Yes, they are made in Vietnam.


Nothing is made in America anymore so I could care less where a Marshall is made......Unless Mesa made a donation to Trump and he puts a 7000% tariff on them


----------



## Micky

jleftyy said:


> Nothing is made in America anymore so I could care less where a Marshall is made......Unless Mesa made a donation to Trump and he puts a 7000% tariff on them


For me it is all about quality of construction and quality control.
This is where asian companies are really starting to far outperform anything USA or UK made...

Too bad, because I really prefer to support USA manufacturing. But the writing is on the wall, and I think we all need to take a step back and try to realize we are in a global economy now and the status quo is ever so slowly changing...


----------



## Dmann

Wierd in the video the guys says two el34 power tubes but on the Marshall site under specs it says a single el84

I'm not a fan of el84


----------



## Ghostman

Dmann said:


> Wierd in the video the guys says two el34 power tubes but on the Marshall site under specs it says a single el84
> 
> I'm not a fan of el84


The Origins are both EL34.


----------



## Dmann

Ghostman said:


> The Origins are both EL34.


Sorry to dissapoint, The specs for the 5watt on marshalls site says el84

https://marshall.com/marshall-amps/products/amps/origin/origin5


----------



## Micky

Dmann said:


> Wierd in the video the guys says two el34 power tubes but on the Marshall site under specs it says a single el84
> 
> I'm not a fan of el84


I am pretty sure they are using EL34's... But I haven't checked the combos yet...


----------



## Ghostman

Dmann said:


> Sorry to dissapoint, The specs for the 5watt on marshalls site says el84
> 
> https://marshall.com/marshall-amps/products/amps/origin/origin5


Oh snap! I totally missed the Origin 5.


----------



## Dmann

Micky said:


> I am pretty sure they are using EL34's... But I haven't checked the combos yet...


 It's the only origin they have on thier site that I could see


----------



## Micky

Dmann said:


> Sorry to dissapoint, The specs for the 5watt on marshalls site says el84
> 
> https://marshall.com/marshall-amps/products/amps/origin/origin5


That really would be cool, The DSL5c departs from the EL34 design as well...


----------



## Dmann

Oh... lol in the video he's demoing a 50 watt head .... that would explain it


----------



## jleftyy

Micky said:


> For me it is all about quality of construction and quality control.
> This is where asian companies are really starting to far outperform anything USA or UK made...
> 
> Too bad, because I really prefer to support USA manufacturing. But the writing is on the wall, and I think we all need to take a step back and try to realize we are in a global economy now and the status quo is ever so slowly changing...


I buy American when I can but Samsung makes a great washer and dryer.


----------



## zosokun

Origin seems to be a modern plexi type. the site says a platform for pedals. with fx loop i guess. i think i may want to try one out and maybe pick one up.


----------



## Athor

I really wanna to try the Origin 50w head. Marshall did actually just release something great. There is hope after all


----------



## Ghostman

I'm still thinking this is the Astoria Classic repackaged with an effects loop, DI, and less expensive manufacturing.


----------



## johan.b

..I've listened several times to the demo. .i get the feel they stepped back a few decades and took a different path on evolving Steve Grindrod's epic 2203 preamp design...i must say i like what i hear..
J


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

Origin50H looks promising. Maybe I missed it, but I didn't see a owner's manual/handbook. I was hoping there would be one with some suggested settings; it would be a nice change from the most Marshall owner's manual/handbooks which didn't offer suggested settings (and just maybe cut down on some of the "suggested settings" and "how do I get ___ tone" threads around here. Anyways, I'd like to hear it in person to be sure, but Origin50H looks promising.

Origin50C also looks promising. Question: does anyone have experience with on-board speakers described in the specs as Celestion G12N-60 Midnight 60? Doesn't sound bad in the demo, but not sure he's demoing the Origin50 because he talks about Celestion V-type speaker. Anyhow, hearing it in person will be best, but perhaps someone familiar with Celestion G12N-60 Midnight 60 can give a quick impression? Thanks.


----------



## Dmann

Yea... never heard any of these speakers before. Can't wait to try in person for sure!


----------



## jleftyy

Ghostman said:


> I'm still thinking this is the Astoria Classic repackaged with an effects loop, DI, and less expensive manufacturing.


"repackaged" or not if the price is right I will be buying one. The Astoria's are out of my budget.


----------



## cliffenstein

I know it's minor and superficial, but I would have greatly preferred a line of piping across the middle on the front like classic Marshall. The Origin head looks like a nicer version of the original run of Blackstar HT heads.


----------



## Kinkless Tetrode

colchar said:


> When I first read about the Origin series the thing that popped immediately to mind was the Vintage Modern, but with EL34s.



Yup, when I saw the description I thought the same. 

Instead, of a PPMV it has power scaling. Should be able to get into power tube distortion at lower levels instead of just PI distortion.

EL34s will satisfy more people than KT66s and make it easier to sell, but with stepped power scaling they probably use cathode bias like the mini Jubilee, so will probably take both.

Instead of high/low dynamic ranges on a foot switch it just has a pull boost, so people are less likely to think of it as a channel switcher. or misuse it as such.

The tilt knob will probably be easier to use for many than the body/detail knobs of the VM.

I really like the small box plexi head shell sizes and cosmetics. 



Ghostman said:


> I'm still thinking this is the Astoria Classic repackaged with an effects loop, DI, and less expensive manufacturing.



Could be.


----------



## Micky

cliffenstein said:


> I know it's minor and superficial, but I would have greatly preferred a line of piping across the middle on the front like classic Marshall. The Origin head looks like a nicer version of the original run of Blackstar HT heads.


I kinda like the styling, but I have never been a real fan of 'top-loader' amps.

Too bad there is no extension cab styled like the Origin. THAT would be cool...


----------



## BrentD

Anyone "in the know" have any idea if the 20 is a single EL-34 or if both the 20 and 50 are dual EL-34s but at different voltages with different iron?

The point of the question is that a single EL-34 might be cathode-biased as well.


----------



## kustombob

Yes I'am in.


----------



## Micky

BrentD said:


> Anyone "in the know" have any idea if the 20 is a single EL-34 or if both the 20 and 50 are dual EL-34s but at different voltages with different iron?
> 
> The point of the question is that a single EL-34 might be cathode-biased as well.


I think the only one that strays from the 2X EL34 design is the 5W version...


----------



## Micky

Dmann said:


> Yea... never heard any of these speakers before. Can't wait to try in person for sure!


This is why I am interested in the head version, Marshall has never hit a home run in the combo speaker game...


----------



## Joe2000

Credit where it's due, I think this is much more in line with what people have been wanting from Marshall and they have delivered(design wise anyways). Will how it sounds in person. I have always said the perfect Marshall would be the vintage modern but based on el34 instead of kt66. Tilt is a great idea. Well done.

Some feedback though...the thin origin type font is more in line with their cheaper run amps. Would have liked to have seen a thick jcm style model name. Just me though.


----------



## JCarno

OHHHHHHH!!!!!!!........F*** ME!!!! I'm agonizing over pre-ordering the ORI50H.
Still got the SW page open in another window.
I'm really wanting to wait to hear some real life, regular player demos and input first.
If it can sound the way the 2555x, 4104, JVM 205H and DSL50 already do, then whats the point?
I HATE GAS!!!


----------



## jeffb

jeffb said:


> Finally. This is a new Marshall I can get excited about. I"ll be picking up one of the heads as long as they are affordable.



And they are. $650 for the 50w head @ Sweetwater


----------



## Micky

The owners manuals are available on Marshalls new website:

https://marshall.com/marshall-amps/products/amps/origin/origin20h


----------



## Nmoc strat

Me likes this new line of Origin, its kinda like a new modernized take on the old Plexis. And for the de os, they really sound like it.

Would like to try.


----------



## mbell75

$650 for the 50 watt head is incredibly cheap and 26 pounds is very light for a 50 watt head. Its almost too good to be true. Anyone else get the feeling given the low cost and light weight that there is some kind of SS stuff going on inside? Similar to Blackstar's HT Club 50 tube amps? I see some very eerie similarities.


----------



## Derald

Finally!! They made a small combo Vintage Modern!!! I can probably retire my 100w beast for this small portable combo! Awesome Marshall thank you. Pre Ordering now!


----------



## jmp45

I'm interested in the 50c.


----------



## Coachz

Will the Origin 50 nail jcm800 sounds or is it dialed for plexi sounds?


----------



## mbell75

Coachz said:


> Will the Origin 50 nail jcm800 sounds or is it dialed for plexi sounds?



A guy on TGP who's played it said it gets into 800 territory and even a bit more with a RAT.


----------



## Rocktane

I'll be in for a 20H or 50H! I like the direction Marshall!


----------



## JCarno

mbell75 said:


> $650 for the 50 watt head is incredibly cheap and 26 pounds is very light for a 50 watt head. Its almost too good to be true. Anyone else get the feeling given the low cost and light weight that there is some kind of SS stuff going on inside? Similar to Blackstar's HT Club 50 tube amps? I see some very eerie similarities.


Convinced me to wait! Thank You!!


----------



## mbell75

JCarno said:


> Convinced me to wait! Thank You!!



I think Im going to wait until some people buy it, test it and open it up. I have nothing against SS amps, I own an Orange Crush Pro 120 and I think its awesome. I just have a feeling that at that price and weight, there are op-amps in there doing work in the preamp stage and other SS components alongside the tubes.


----------



## EndGame00

Looks like Marshall hit a jackpot with Origin... Can't wait to try them out.....


----------



## Coachz

mbell75 said:


> A guy on TGP who's played it said it gets into 800 territory and even a bit more with a RAT.


Thanks but I guess I have to wait till someone gets one


----------



## texhex

People will love the Origin amp series all the way up until it gets opened up and people see a PCB and remember the Made in Vietnam badge on the back and then _suddenly_ it will be a single channel, Asian made amp that now sounds "bad" and has a "cheap" stigma to it...

It looks like a FANTASTIC new offering that fits perfectly into a specific market segment. It and the new DSL line are going to sell in big quantities, Marshall will make *money*, prosper greatly and stay in business and hopefully continue to keep improving on these great amplifiers.


----------



## paul-e-mann

I like this! Almost looks like Marshall was listening to my wish list. Gonna need to try them, I originally wanted a 20 watt head but that 50 looks really good, 26 lbs, 50-10-1 watt switch, I think the foot switch operates the boost and the fx loop. I wonder if the 6 button JVM pedal works with it? Made in Vietnam, depending on the price which should be low I could get a head and a combo.


----------



## paul-e-mann

texhex said:


> People will love the Origin amp series all the way up until it gets opened up and people see a PCB and remember the Made in Vietnam badge on the back and then _suddenly_ it will be a single channel, Asian made amp that now sounds "bad" and has a "cheap" stigma to it...
> 
> It looks like a FANTASTIC new offering that fits perfectly into a specific market segment. It and the new DSL line are going to sell in big quantities, Marshall will make *money*, prosper greatly and stay in business and hopefully continue to keep improving on these great amplifiers.


I LOVE that its made overseas, its a no brainer to get one without the worry of breaking the bank. Maybe in another year once Marshall sees if they were well received they can put out a limited run of hand wired ones from England for the purist snobs that want to pay triple LOL.


----------



## Ian Alderman

I really can't wait to be able to go out and try one. Especially when my Tone Freak Naked Overdrive comes in tomorrow. I am itching to hear what an Origin hit with a Naked sounds like!


----------



## chiliphil1

I’m thinking that the low weight is due more to the cabinet than the components. It’s probably that cheap imitation wood like they’re using on the dsl and the mg. 

As far as solid state parts go, the boost has to be, they haven’t added another tube gain stage. I had a Hughes and Kettner grand Meister that has solid state pre amp parts and that was one of the best sounding amps I’ve ever played.


----------



## Micky

You don't need another gain stage for the boost. I will bet the only SS parts are for switching...


----------



## el_bastardo

If the boost is solid-state, so what? It's not like no one runs a fucking pedal into the front of their amps.


----------



## BrentD

el_bastardo said:


> If the boost is solid-state, so what? It's not like no one runs a fucking pedal into the front of their amps.



Exactly! Or, alternatively, _turn it off_.


----------



## paul-e-mann

chiliphil1 said:


> I’m thinking that the low weight is due more to the cabinet than the components. It’s probably that cheap imitation wood like they’re using on the dsl and the mg.
> 
> As far as solid state parts go, the boost has to be, they haven’t added another tube gain stage. I had a Hughes and Kettner grand Meister that has solid state pre amp parts and that was one of the best sounding amps I’ve ever played.


I was thinking maybe the low weight was due to the transformers being possibly smaller. Press board cabinets would be most likely heavier than real wood but cheaper.


----------



## Ufoscorpion

As with all modern manufacturing everything is smaller and lighter now and supposedly more reliable .


----------



## PU239

el_bastardo said:


> The "Origin" does seem a little promising. Seems like a new take on the Vintage Modern.



LOL, not even close.

The Orgin was the last amp Santiago did for Marshall. Its voice is taken from channel two of the never released Satch Combo.

Its a good amp. Spent some time with Santiago today going over it. The power reduction is awesome, it works beautiful. If you like the 2061x you will love the Orgin.

Santiago also seen his line of amps from Harmony launch today, much like a Supro but better. Also his bass amps for Blackstar launched.

My show winner today was a set of three different all valve preamps from Victory...holy shit, Friendman who.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Just got home from NAMM. I went up to the Marshall booth this afternoon & they were closed! 

Am I the only one who noticed this:




What "original Marshall amp's of the '50s"? As far as I know, Marshall claims that Amp #1 was in 1963, but, then that has been debated, as to '64, by someone who was there...


----------



## solarburn

I'm not getting the attraction. Do we have sound bytes yet?

I'm not opposed...just want to hear it. Lots of positive comments.


----------



## GuitarIV

Seriously, love the idea and features behind the Origin Series. One channel with boost function, the ability to blend bright and normal channels, fx loop, lower wattage option? Yes please! Totally up my alley, probably even more so due to the fact that it's a single channel. Let your volume and tone pot dictate the sounds.

Now the thing is made in Vietnam, reasonably priced at 650, I'd be all over the 50 Watt it if I had the dough. For now I will wait for more clips to surface (loved the one Marshall posted), people to open it up and show some guts and size of transformers and most importantly: let some time pass to see if these have any issues. The JCM 2K series displayed the bias drift issue after years and was UK made, the newer DSL series is Vietnamese and has held up just fine plus fixed some of the problems like the PCB mounted tubes on the older models etc. I don't give a rats ass where it's made if it's built well and sounds good and the features sure look damn promising. Now time for others to bite the bullet and test em before I eventually do. For all my old school goodness there's my original 2203 from 82 

Way to go Marshall!


----------



## el_bastardo

PU239 said:


> LOL, not even close


Um, yeah, for all intents and purposes, it is kind of like a Vintage Modern. That's not a bad thing.


----------



## jleftyy

mbell75 said:


> I think Im going to wait until some people buy it, test it and open it up. I have nothing against SS amps, I own an Orange Crush Pro 120 and I think its awesome. I just have a feeling that at that price and weight, there are op-amps in there doing work in the preamp stage and other SS components alongside the tubes.


At $650 US for a 50 watt head what are you expecting? A 50 watt EL34 power section at that price means early Christmas for me.


----------



## vintmodJCM

GuitarIV said:


> Now the thing is made in Vietnam, reasonably priced at 650, I'd be all over the 50 Watt it if I had the dough.
> 
> I don't give a rats ass where it's made if it's built well and sounds good and the features sure look damn promising.



If you (and others) cared enough about where it was made, you just might have the dough to afford one


----------



## GuitarIV

vintmodJCM said:


> If you (and others) cared enough about where it was made, you just might have the dough to afford one



I would love to buy domestic made products and not support outsourcing them to Asia. However this is not how the globalized world works my friend.

Plus I am still a student. When I get my degree and finally earn some regular and proper cash we can talk.


----------



## vintmodJCM

This amp line is aimed squarely at Blackstar, no two ways about it.

Bletchley, like Gibson USA/Nashville, very soon will be custom shops only.

Small, passionate amp builders like Suhr & Metro are the new "old" Marshall


----------



## vintmodJCM

GuitarIV said:


> I would love to buy domestic made products and not support outsourcing them to Asia. However this is not how the globalized world works my friend.
> 
> Plus I am still a student. When I get my degree and finally earn some regular and proper cash we can talk.



Your real-world education is just beginning, young friend.

Good luck & Godspeed


----------



## el_bastardo

vintmodJCM said:


> If you (and others) cared enough about where it was made, you just might have the dough to afford one


LOL if only it were that simple.

Buy domestic, pay more for the same shit.


----------



## jericbrazier

I just saw Marshall’s product demo. Origin sounds ok. Honestly my DSL40C seems to have all those tones, and imho does them as well, if not better. I’ve swapped to a Eminence Swamp Thang and put in EHX medium plate el34s. IMHO turned my so so amp into a beast.
Maybe these will do well, who knows. I have my doubts. At least they put something new out.
I sure would miss the high headroom cleans that my dsl has.


----------



## EndGame00

Kay W. Sly of Marshall Germany or Oli from Sessions should do a demo of the Origin... They does it better with proper micing than the “Official Marshall Product Demo” video producer does...


----------



## Australian

What is the size of the 50 watt head?


----------



## el_bastardo

Australian said:


> What is the size of the 50 watt head?



Width (mm)
225
Height (mm)
480
Depth (mm)
225


----------



## Australian

el_bastardo said:


> Width (mm)
> 225
> Height (mm)
> 480
> Depth (mm)
> 225



 daym, that cant be right.

Is it a regular size, like a JVM 410 for example?

JVM 410 Dimensions:: 750 x 310 x 215 mm


----------



## el_bastardo

Australian said:


> daym, that cant be right.
> 
> Is it a regular size, like a JVM 410 for example?
> 
> JVM 410 Dimensions:: 750 x 310 x 215 mm


No it seems to be about the same size as the smallbox reissue amps - JTM45 - 1987x.

The listed dimensions are a mistake.


----------



## Australian

A smallbox and light. That sounds promising.


----------



## el_bastardo

Lol. Smallpox.


----------



## The Ozzk

Finally!!!! 

I'm so buying one...


----------



## JacksonCharvelAddict

I don't hate this. If I can boost it into Thrash territory with a tube screamer consider me interested.


----------



## eastwood6

Wait. What's with all the love for the new Marshall Origin amps? I thought Marshall was going down the toilet, getting their lunch eaten by Friedman by releasing only Marshall branded fridges and sunglasses? The Origin amps don't sound anything like the super-awesome Friedman WP-50 (Wet P*ssy 50) and is only a fraction of the cost? They must really suck, another example of why Marshall is behind the times and isn't listening to their market. Have totally given up on them. 

/sarcasm


----------



## johnfv

Looks pretty cool to me


----------



## Eddie van Damon

Where are you guys seeing the pricing for these amps? Interested in the 50 watt


----------



## Ghostman

Eddie van Damon said:


> Where are you guys seeing the pricing for these amps? Interested in the 50 watt


Sweetwater is where I saw them. Someone else linked it. 

Sweetwater: Marshall Origin 50H


----------



## Ghostman

At least they introduced something different than their current line. Even though it's no where in the realm of an amp I would probably buy.


----------



## Eddie van Damon

Ghostman said:


> Sweetwater is where I saw them. Someone else linked it.
> 
> Sweetwater: Marshall Origin 50H


Got it! Thanks Ghost. I'm still waking up. lolol


----------



## acidvoodoo

cliffenstein said:


> I know it's minor and superficial, but I would have greatly preferred a line of piping across the middle on the front like classic Marshall.


I agree, its that small detail that really ties together the overall look of the plexi headshell. Bogner released his Helios like that and a year or two later added the piping across the front.

The new Origin sounds awesome though!


----------



## Jethro Rocker

vintmodJCM said:


> If you (and others) cared enough about where it was made, you just might have the dough to afford one


Not to derail but I see your point, to a point. I suspect a large number of people here, perhaps yourself, buy things online from XYZ retailer. Whether it's made domestically or not, I think buying local from your retailer is the best way to conserve money in a local environment. If they have the goods at a decent price it keeps your local tax base going for your community and in turn, more people have money for the business you run. 
With so much electronics being made in Asia, it's very hard to keep buying domestic. At least shop local.


----------



## Ghostman

Jethro Rocker said:


> Not to derail but I see your point, to a point. I suspect a large number of people here, perhaps yourself, buy things online from XYZ retailer. Whether it's made domestically or not, I think buying local from your retailer is the best way to conserve money in a local environment. If they have the goods at a decent price it keeps your local tax base going for your community and in turn, more people have money for the business you run.
> With so much electronics being made in Asia, it's very hard to keep buying domestic. At least shop local.


We are a global economy. I'd rather pay $500 for an amp head that's made over seas, than $750 for the same product which the company then sends those profits overseas, hands out million dollar bonuses to the Board of Directors, and lays off workers to pad their stock price.


----------



## Gunner64

acidvoodoo said:


> I agree, its that small detail that really ties together the overall look of the plexi headshell. Bogner released his Helios like that and a year or two later added the piping across the front.
> 
> The new Origin sounds awesome though!


The string thing was the first thing I noticed as well.


----------



## paul-e-mann

PU239 said:


> LOL, not even close.
> 
> The Orgin was the last amp Santiago did for Marshall. Its voice is taken from channel two of the never released Satch Combo.
> 
> Its a good amp. Spent some time with Santiago today going over it. The power reduction is awesome, it works beautiful. If you like the 2061x you will love the Orgin.
> 
> Santiago also seen his line of amps from Harmony launch today, much like a Supro but better. Also his bass amps for Blackstar launched.
> 
> My show winner today was a set of three different all valve preamps from Victory...holy shit, Friendman who.


Couple Origin questions, is the footswitch for both the boost *and* fx loop? Does the JVM foot pedal work with it? How does the 20 watt compare to the 50 watt, does the 50 sound bigger or the same? Is it voiced like an 800 or a plexi?


----------



## paul-e-mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I'm not getting the attraction. Do we have sound bytes yet?
> 
> I'm not opposed...just want to hear it. Lots of positive comments.


You got Thors Hammer, you got everything, you don't need any other amps! Nothing here to get move along.


----------



## Crunchifyable

I think the problem with the sound demos is they are using crappy speakers (no offense to anyone who likes the Celestion V-types, they just aren't close enough IMO).

I don't like what I hear but I bet if they plugged them into greenbacks or similar or even v30s, the tone would come out.


----------



## Australian

This BE-50 Deluxe sounds better than anything Ive heard on YouTube at NAMM this year.


​


----------



## paul-e-mann

I'm excited about it, I don't know which one I want, head, combo, 20, 50, even the DSLs look good! I just hope they tonally deliver and the price stays low.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Ghostman said:


> We are a global economy. I'd rather pay $500 for an amp head that's made over seas, than $750 for the same product which the company then sends those profits overseas, hands out million dollar bonuses to the Board of Directors, and lays off workers to pad their stock price.


I agree. Exactly. And I'd rather buy it locally from my store that employs people I know from my community rather than online from some huge big box that only hires part time to save holiday pay. Where possible. To keep the money in my community.


----------



## The Ozzk




----------



## el_bastardo

Jethro Rocker said:


> I agree. Exactly. And I'd rather buy it locally from my store that employs people I know from my community rather than online from some huge big box that only hires part time to save holiday pay. Where possible. To keep the money in my community.


I like to buy local too when it's reasonable. The problem for me is mom and pops don't have the selection that I'm looking for. I don't want Squiers and Line 6. And they don't have the buying power or retail headroom to order it for me at a reasonable price. So fuck it. I'm going online or looking used.


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> You got Thors Hammer, you got everything, you don't need any other amps! Nothing here to get move along.



Im Such a whore! And yeah...it cant what Thor can but i want to hear more.


----------



## paul-e-mann

The Ozzk said:


>




What a wanker, of course we don't want to hear it with a fukking effects pedal!


----------



## Jethro Rocker

el_bastardo said:


> I like to buy local too when it's reasonable. The problem for me is mom and pops don't have the selection that I'm looking for. I don't want Squiers and Line 6. And they don't have the buying power or retail headroom to order it for me at a reasonable price. So fuck it. I'm going online or looking used.


We are fortunate to have a good store with lots of selection. Yes, part of a chain. But it keeps the money local, employs local people who shop where I used to work. But if there's nothing, no choice.
Now to the issue at hand. The Origin is a step in the right direction, very cool. I like the changes with the DSL too, they just should be called something different.


----------



## paul-e-mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Im Such a whore! And yeah...it cant what Thor can but i want to hear more.


If they sound good I'm getting one


----------



## el_bastardo

Jethro Rocker said:


> We are fortunate to have a good store with lots of selection. Yes, part of a chain. But it keeps the money local, employs local people who shop where I used to work. But if there's nothing, no choice.
> Now to the issue at hand. The Origin is a step in the right direction, very cool. I like the changes with the DSL too, they just should be called something different.


My city has 7 Guitar Centers, a Sam Ash, a few Music Go Rounds, and many many small local shops. I can usually find the basic stuff I want or need locally.


----------



## vintmodJCM

el_bastardo said:


> LOL if only it were that simple.
> 
> Buy domestic, pay more for the same shit.



Never said it was simple. It's a mindset that makes folks believe that the "global economy" & "globalization" are inevitable. The politics of all the third world countries (yes, I said third world, not "developing") which have been torn by war only to become cheap labor is what's really at play. Globalist-sponsored Corporate Media & modern academic revisionist history would make Goebbels proud.


----------



## peterplexi

Guys..stop with the negative rhetoric! It's the low wattage EL34 Plexi you have all been waiting for. Geeze.lol.


----------



## peterplexi

And stop comparing it to other models it is a unique thing unto itself with Plexi topology ..look at it that way.


----------



## solarburn

peterplexi said:


> Guys..stop with the negative rhetoric! It's the low wattage EL34 Plexi you have all been waiting for. Geeze.lol.



Don't take that away from us!


----------



## peterplexi

Dmann said:


> Sorry to dissapoint, The specs for the 5watt on marshalls site says el84
> 
> https://marshall.com/marshall-amps/products/amps/origin/origin5


----------



## peterplexi

Yes that's right the 5-watt is an el84 you can't get an el34 down to 5 Watts


----------



## peterplexi

peterplexi said:


> Yes that's right the 5-watt is an el84 you can't get an el34 down to 5 Watts


Unless it's part of a power scaling scheme on a larger wattage amp


----------



## el_bastardo

vintmodJCM said:


> Never said it was simple. It's a mindset that makes folks believe that the "global economy" & "globalization" are inevitable. The politics of all the third world countries (yes, I said third world, not "developing") which have been torn by war only to become cheap labor is what's really at play. Globalist-sponsored Corporate Media & modern academic revisionist history would make Goebbels proud.


Two posts and you invoke a nazi.


----------



## solarburn

To straighten us out. Thanks mom...except mom is precious.


----------



## JCarno

Something frustrating the piss out of me is that the only demos are all of the combo.
I want to hear the 50H through a 412!!


----------



## solarburn

I'm thinking it needs my ballz. I enjoy vagina...jus not on guitar.


----------



## paul-e-mann

peterplexi said:


> Yes that's right the 5-watt is an el84 you can't get an el34 down to 5 Watts


Isnt the SL5 EL34? I believe it has a single EL34, maybe someone can confirm this.


----------



## mbell75

peterplexi said:


> Guys..stop with the negative rhetoric! It's the low wattage EL34 Plexi you have all been waiting for. Geeze.lol.



With a gain knob nonetheless!


----------



## Micky

pedecamp said:


> Isnt the SL5 EL34? I believe it has a single EL34, maybe someone can confirm this.


Yes.


----------



## Micky

peterplexi said:


> Yes that's right the 5-watt is an el84 you can't get an el34 down to 5 Watts


Sure you can. Just starve it.


----------



## The Ozzk

vintmodJCM said:


> Never said it was simple. It's a mindset that makes folks believe that the "global economy" & "globalization" are inevitable. The politics of all the third world countries (yes, I said third world, not "developing") which have been torn by war only to become cheap labor is what's really at play. Globalist-sponsored Corporate Media & modern academic revisionist history would make Goebbels proud.


Hey brother!

You've been member for quite some time but it seems that you haven't been around lots. We are all trying to keep the forum politics free.

Man, ya know, we get bombarded right, left and center with politics; everyday, all day. Join us in this effort to keep the forum P&R free brother!

Welcome back!


----------



## SlyStrat

Pre ordered an Origin 50w head.
I use a Marshall JTM45 RI with Barber Direct Drive or MI Super Crunch Box.


----------



## JCarno

SlyStrat said:


> Pre ordered an Origin 50w head.


I chickened out. Will wait for your review.


----------



## mbell75

The more demos I hear, the more solid state it sounds. It doesn't have that rich tube tone IMO. Coupled with the $650 price tag for a 50 watt head and it weighing only 26 pounds, Im thinking this is basically a Blackstar. Technically a "tube" amp but op-amps doing most the work in the preamp stage and lots of solid state components. That definitely keeps cost and weight down. Im going to hold off and let people buy them and open them up to see whats going on inside first.


----------



## solarburn

JCarno said:


> I chickened out. Will wait for your review.



WTF! I was counting on you.


----------



## PU239

peterplexi said:


> Unless it's part of a power scaling scheme on a larger wattage amp



The power scaling used on the Orgin is very different than anything Marshall has done. It works by switching the circuit board to lower the voltage on the output transformer, totally transparency in tone at lower volumes.

It works.

In person the Orgin sounds every bit the low wattage plexi tone people have asked for. 

There are good videos coming without effects, give them time to post.


----------



## dptone5

I am very glad to see Marshall's new Origin series. I think it has the Plexi vibe at a great price point with all the modern features that a guitarist is looking for. 

I believe Marshall hit a home run here and it is going to be very successful. Should compete very well with it's competitors in this price range.

My good friend is seriously thinking about adding a new Origin 20 Watt combo to his collection. He wanted something that will get him close to Plexi tone at a manageable volume, with a loop. He is stoked. He never wanted a 50 or 100 Watt head and cab, but he wants a Marshall to add to his VOX and Fender collection. And at this price, it works.

However, I was a little disappointed about one thing....here is what I was hoping for and I am still trusting Marshall will do something in this arena soon. 

Looking for that 20 Watt or 40 Watt head and/or combo that has a lot of the same features that the Origin has, but at a price point that competes directly with Friedman, Suhr and others. Hand-Wired, everything top of the line, including a nice, beefy output transformer, choke, etc. Power scaling, transparent loop and in the vane of Plexi/JMP/800 tone.

Call it the JCM 700 series - high quality, lower powered amps with modern features that takes us back to the "70's" with Plexi/JMP type tones.

I believe there is a market for Marshall to develop high quality products to compete directly with and overtake the BE-100, Dirty Shirley, Smallpox and Runt. There is no reason others are eating their lunch in this area.

The Origin is a great first step. Will get people into wanting to have that Marshall amp, and later desire a more expensive product when it becomes available.


----------



## crossy67

mbell75 said:


> The more demos I hear, the more solid state it sounds. It doesn't have that rich tube tone IMO. Coupled with the $650 price tag for a 50 watt head and it weighing only 26 pounds, Im thinking this is basically a Blackstar. Technically a "tube" amp but op-amps doing most the work in the preamp stage and lots of solid state components. That definitely keeps cost and weight down. Im going to hold off and let people buy them and open them up to see whats going on inside first.



Your talking about the Blackstar HT range right?


----------



## Crunchifyable

DPTONE5 said:


> I am very glad to see Marshall's new Origin series. I think it has the Plexi vibe at a great price point with all the modern features that a guitarist is looking for.
> 
> I believe Marshall hit a home run here and it is going to be very successful. Should compete very well with it's competitors in this price range.
> 
> My good friend is seriously thinking about adding a new Origin 20 Watt combo to his collection. He wanted something that will get him close to Plexi tone at a manageable volume, with a loop. He is stoked. He never wanted a 50 or 100 Watt head and cab, but he wants a Marshall to add to his VOX and Fender collection. And at this price, it works.
> 
> However, I was a little disappointed about one thing....here is what I was hoping for and I am still trusting Marshall will do something in this arena soon.
> 
> Looking for that 20 Watt or 40 Watt head and/or combo that has a lot of the same features that the Origin has, but at a price point that competes directly with Friedman, Suhr and others. Hand-Wired, everything top of the line, including a nice, beefy output transformer, choke, etc. Power scaling, transparent loop and in the vane of Plexi/JMP/800 tone.
> 
> Call it the JCM 700 series - high quality, lower powered amps with modern features that takes us back to the "70's" with Plexi/JMP type tones.
> 
> I believe there is a market for Marshall to develop high quality products to compete directly with and overtake the BE-100, Dirty Shirley, Smallpox and Runt. There is no reason others are eating their lunch in this area.
> 
> The Origin is a great first step. Will get people into wanting to have that Marshall amp, and later desire a more expensive product when it becomes available.



I think Marshall was trying to ride Friedman's coattails with this. Which would have been absurd to even write a decade ago. Basically trying to make a cheap mass produced product to compete with a smaller volume, higher quality amp maker. Marshall has become Bugera?

Friedman's products are expensive. Even the USA made PCB runts are fairly expensive. But they give the brown sound and some killer 80s tones. And might even be respectible for metal (I don't like the low end / low mids on Marshalls...it doesn't sound right for metal).

The new Marshall amps are a good "blank slate." And with the right speaker, could be killer. To me they sound generic but that could be the speakers. I like greenbacks.

I wasn't aware the origin had power scaling. That is a nice effect.

I can't really judge it until I see a schematic.

They probably should have just redesigned the DSL to be a competitor to other amps (the EVH 5150 III series, IMO, the best current mass produced amp line up), or at least a little bit more modern.


----------



## mbell75

crossy67 said:


> Your talking about the Blackstar HT range right?



Yes, like the Club 50. They are both around the same price and weight. The Origin 50 head is actually 5 pounds lighter.


----------



## Crunchifyable

mbell75 said:


> Yes, like the Club 50. They are both around the same price and weight. The Origin 50 head is actually 5 pounds lighter.



Could be something as simple as a switch to plywood vs mdf in the headshells. Or lighter sheet metal and stuff.

The stuff that makes the HT series bad is the surface mount components and the diodes and such...and those don't really factor into the weight...just the tone / authenticity / repairability aspect. I can't see Marshall reinventing the wheel...that's not their MO.

Marshall seems to like full size components and even true flying wire tube sockets. So the people who buy them will probably appreciate the build quality.


----------



## Len

Crunchifyable said:


> Could be something as simple as a switch to plywood vs mdf in the headshells. Or lighter sheet metal and stuff.
> 
> The stuff that makes the HT series bad is the surface mount components and the diodes and such...and those don't really factor into the weight...just the tone / authenticity / repairability aspect. I can't see Marshall reinventing the wheel...that's not their MO.
> 
> Marshall seems to like full size components and even true flying wire tube sockets. So the people who buy them will probably appreciate the build quality.


SMT components make amps “bad”? That’s a really narrow view of the world in my book.


----------



## Crunchifyable

Len said:


> SMT components make amps “bad”? That’s a really narrow view of the world in my book.



SMT isn't bad per se...just cheap and microscopic. The 0.6w axial resistors and box caps Marshall uses tend to be cheap enough and compact. When everything else in a tube amp is expensive (things like glass, filter caps, transformers), they can afford to spend a penny extra on decent components.

When you go to SMT you save what...a penny or two per component at the cost of having much smaller components. My perception is that they make repair and modification more difficult and for something like a guitar amp, they should be able to use traditional components.

Maybe SMT reduces labor time. I'd actually consider using them in my builds just to see how they are to install, solder, etc, on a protoboard. Or to see if I could cram a full 5150 50w into a 12" chassis. But for a big name manufacturer, they already know the game well enough to use the standard components.

Blackstar cut a lot of corners to try something different. I think they reinvented the wheel just to eliminate a phase inverter and pack more nickel components per square inch.

And for people who care, they don't want corners cut.


----------



## Kinkless Tetrode

mbell75 said:


> The more demos I hear, the more solid state it sounds. It doesn't have that rich tube tone IMO. Coupled with the $650 price tag for a 50 watt head and it weighing only 26 pounds, Im thinking this is basically a Blackstar. Technically a "tube" amp but op-amps doing most the work in the preamp stage and lots of solid state components. That definitely keeps cost and weight down. Im going to hold off and let people buy them and open them up to see whats going on inside first.



It's been reported that this is a Santiago designed amp. So I doubt it.


----------



## Micky

I am all for discussions, but arguing about rumors is ridiculous.

Let's wait and see how these are built before condemning them...


----------



## PU239

Micky said:


> I am all for discussions, but arguing about rumors is ridiculous.
> 
> Let's wait and see how these are built before condemning them...


I had a discussion with Jon Ellory (Marshall CEO) about quality control.

Fact 1
Marshall now owns the factory in Vietnam, no other brand is made there except Marshall.

Fact 2

Marshall has a team from the UK who oversee production and quality control. He does not see any quality issues with production at this factory.

Fact 3

Marshall does not like it anymore than many of us. If they do not use this factory the amps will not be competitive or profitable. Another words they won't be made .

Marshall plans a total refresh of their amps over the next two years to stay competitive. The 800, 1959, 1987, JVM stays. Most everything else gone by July. Many more to come next year.

As far as this Friedman shit goes, Marshall sells thousands of more amps then Friedman does. They are more worried about Roland than Friedman.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Crunchifyable said:


> I think the problem with the sound demos is they are using crappy speakers (no offense to anyone who likes the Celestion V-types, they just aren't close enough IMO).
> 
> I don't like what I hear but I bet if they plugged them into greenbacks or similar or even v30s, the tone would come out.



Not only that, but most demos I see (for any amp, not just these) have these guys playing some stupid blues riffs on some twangy-ass Fenders.

Psh!


----------



## santiall

Lots of speculation... The only I can clarify is that I started those amps and they were pretty much complete when I left BUT the amps that are released are different so I don't know what's actually in there although obviously the platform is the same.

As per what the amps were by the time I left: full tube amps, somehow related in a way to a 2061 with switchable extra gain (no extra stage nor solid started booster), Bass, Mid, Treble EQ and Tilt control. They had reverb, FX loop, emulated line out, footswitch and a 4 position attenuator so depending on the front panel power setting one could fine tune the final level with the attenuator or record without completely in silence by taking the signal after the power amp using the internal attenuator as power soak.

They were 50W/5W and 18W/2W 2xEL34 push-pull plus 5W/1W 1xEL34 switchable on the front panel. I had a combination of class AB/class A and cathode bias/fixed bias with different HT voltages for the push pull amps so the class of operation and output power could be changed depending on the front panel setting. The 5W single ended was the same amp as in the SL5, which is basically half standard push-pull running in class A. Whatever is in the current amps, I do not know.

The amps were started as the crunch channel for a Satriani combo and the tilt control is an idea to try to balance the brightness that many amps have when the gain setting is low. I presented the function as something similar in a way to be able to balance the treble and normal inputs in a 4 input amp although is not 100% the same. The name Tilt comes from a relatively old EQ method that with of single knob either boosted the bass or the treble by 'tilting' the frequency response from \ to / if that makes sense.

The original protos are featured in the song San Francisco Blue by Joe Satriani in both rhythm and solo tracks, appeared pictured in some magazines on top of several vintage amps and also appears in few videos of Paul Gilbert as he really liked the amp when I presented it to him so we sent a prototype for him to play and send feedback for development purposes.

Regarding the final released amps you'll need to wait till someone checks the amps or Marshall discloses more info... I can only talk about what I had in my bench by then. Obviously the reverb, line out and attenuator for example are gone, perhaps some other stuff has been changed too so take all the functions I tried to explain with a pinch of salt. 

In any case I've heard the new amps and they sound very good to me.

Hope it helps!


----------



## Micky

santiall said:


> Lots of speculation... The only I can clarify is that I started those amps and they were pretty much complete when I left BUT the amps that are released are different so I don't know what's actually in there although obviously the platform is the same.
> 
> As per what the amps were by the time I left: full tube amps, somehow related in a way to a 2061 with switchable extra gain (no extra stage nor solid started booster), Bass, Mid, Treble EQ and Tilt control. They had reverb, FX loop, emulated line out, footswitch and a 4 position attenuator so depending on the front panel power setting one could fine tune the final level with the attenuator or record without completely in silence by taking the signal after the power amp using the internal attenuator as power soak.
> 
> They were 50W/5W and 18W/2W 2xEL34 push-pull plus 5W/1W 1xEL34 switchable on the front panel. I had a combination of class AB/class A and cathode bias/fixed bias with different HT voltages for the push pull amps so the class of operation and output power could be changed depending on the front panel setting. The 5W single ended was the same amp as in the SL5, which is basically half standard push-pull running in class A. Whatever is in the current amps, I do not know.
> 
> The amps were started as the crunch channel for a Satriani combo and the tilt control is an idea to try to balance the brightness that many amps have when the gain setting is low. I presented the function as something similar in a way to be able to balance the treble and normal inputs in a 4 input amp although is not 100% the same. The name Tilt comes from a relatively old EQ method that with of single knob either boosted the bass or the treble by 'tilting' the frequency response from \ to / if that makes sense.
> 
> The original protos are featured in the song San Francisco Blue by Joe Satriani in both rhythm and solo tracks, appeared pictured in some magazines on top of several vintage amps and also appears in few videos of Paul Gilbert as he really liked the amp when I presented it to him so we sent a prototype for him to play and send feedback for development purposes.
> 
> Regarding the final released amps you'll need to wait till someone checks the amps or Marshall discloses more info... I can only talk about what I had in my bench by then. Obviously the reverb, line out and attenuator for example are gone, perhaps some other stuff has been changed too so take all the functions I tried to explain with a pinch of salt.
> 
> In any case I've heard the new amps and they sound very good to me.
> 
> Hope it helps!


Thanks for the info. I think it is great that you can take the time to talk about the initial design. I hope you can continue to contribute to this thread!


----------



## Deep Purple fan

Crunchifyable said:


> I think Marshall was trying to ride Friedman's coattails with this. Which would have been absurd to even write a decade ago. Basically trying to make a cheap mass produced product to compete with a smaller volume, higher quality amp maker. Marshall has become Bugera?
> 
> Friedman's products are expensive. Even the USA made PCB runts are fairly expensive. But they give the brown sound and some killer 80s tones. And might even be respectible for metal (I don't like the low end / low mids on Marshalls...it doesn't sound right for metal).
> 
> The new Marshall amps are a good "blank slate." And with the right speaker, could be killer. To me they sound generic but that could be the speakers. I like greenbacks.
> 
> I wasn't aware the origin had power scaling. That is a nice effect.
> 
> I can't really judge it until I see a schematic.
> 
> They probably should have just redesigned the DSL to be a competitor to other amps (the EVH 5150 III series, IMO, the best current mass produced amp line up), or at least a little bit more modern.



They are actually taking from Vox’s business model. Vox makes affordable imported versions of their iconic AC30 and they make higher priced uk hand wired high end AC30s. I bought an ACH30 last summer. Typical AC30 specs plus great fx loop and great attenuation....very similiar to the Marshall origin. It sounds great. I’m sure the $2000 plus UK made HW Head is sweeter but for 699 clams minus the 23% discount MF gave me its worth that trade off. I see a lot of similiarities with the new Origin, not so much with Friedman. Origin and DSL are not competing against Friedman at all. They are going after the sub $1000 dollar Amps very hard with these two new lines, plus code and MG. They are very strong in that segment. Friedman is not in that market segment.


----------



## Len

Crunchifyable said:


> SMT isn't bad per se...just cheap and microscopic. The 0.6w axial resistors and box caps Marshall uses tend to be cheap enough and compact. When everything else in a tube amp is expensive (things like glass, filter caps, transformers), they can afford to spend a penny extra on decent components.
> 
> When you go to SMT you save what...a penny or two per component at the cost of having much smaller components. My perception is that they make repair and modification more difficult and for something like a guitar amp, they should be able to use traditional components.
> 
> Maybe SMT reduces labor time. I'd actually consider using them in my builds just to see how they are to install, solder, etc, on a protoboard. Or to see if I could cram a full 5150 50w into a 12" chassis. But for a big name manufacturer, they already know the game well enough to use the standard components.
> 
> Blackstar cut a lot of corners to try something different. I think they reinvented the wheel just to eliminate a phase inverter and pack more nickel components per square inch.
> 
> And for people who care, they don't want corners cut.


Wow, you really need to read up on current microeconomics trends and the industry. The world is moving towards SMT components since they can be populated on PCBs by pick and place machines more easily than thru-hole parts. The results are lower cost manufacturing, and thus lower sales price and more units sold. I guess if you owned a company you wouldn’t care about profits. Most of us do care about profits. 

And just FYI, for active devices the die inside a SMT package is the same die as is inside a thru-hole package. I’m in the industry and work with SMT components all the time. Sure, they require a microscope and tweezers to work with, but it’s very doable as long as you learn the techniques. 

SMT components allow for lower cost, higher performance and smaller products. It’s the way of technology and the world. If you want to fight it then good luck.


----------



## Notthedocter

Paul n Joe liked them... o really 
Hopefully they didn’t get changed too much from the original protos
Preordered from Sweetwater-was told early April
I do realize this could change drastically, but have plenty of amps to play, n a few more builds I could do to tide me over
Cant wait to hear the demos without the god damn effects!


----------



## DreamTommy

Micky said:


> The owners manuals are available on Marshalls new website:
> 
> https://marshall.com/marshall-amps/products/amps/origin/origin20h


In specs, the sizes must be wrong... Who does this stuff? Really interested in this amp, specifically the heads, but no matching cabs ad sizes are unknown.


----------



## JCarno

mbell75 said:


> The more demos I hear, the more solid state it sounds. It doesn't have that rich tube tone IMO. Coupled with the $650 price tag for a 50 watt head and it weighing only 26 pounds, Im thinking this is basically a Blackstar. Technically a "tube" amp but op-amps doing most the work in the preamp stage and lots of solid state components. That definitely keeps cost and weight down. Im going to hold off and let people buy them and open them up to see whats going on inside first.


While I "liked" your post, I really don't like what you're saying but do appreciate your Columbo skills. It's what stopped me from pre-ordering one.
Like you, I'll wait and see whats inside first.
Before anyone says to me, "who gives a shit, pedals are the same thing", the only dirt, distortion, od or whatever kind of pedal you want to call it that I use is a Catalinbread Sabbra Cadabra. It's a single purpose pedal and I only use it with one amp for one tone.
I totally rely on "tube" distortion with all my amps.


----------



## JCarno

solarburnDSL50 said:


> WTF! I was counting on you.


 Yeah, Right!! I've been here almost 8 years and have never ever posted a clip of my playing.
You a funny guy!!


----------



## mbell75

JCarno said:


> While I "liked" your post, I really don't like what you're saying but do appreciate your Columbo skills. It's what stopped me from pre-ordering one.
> Like you, I'll wait and see whats inside first.
> Before anyone says to me, "who gives a shit, pedals are the same thing", the only dirt, distortion, od or whatever kind of pedal you want to call it that I use is a Catalinbread Sabbra Cadabra. It's a single purpose pedal and I only use it with one amp for one tone.
> I totally rely on "tube" distortion with all my amps.



Yea, I mean it would be great to think that Marshall got super generous all the sudden and just deiced to make an entire line of affordable amps and eat the costs because they are that cool. $650 for a 50 watt head? Thats what Orange, EVH and most the rest of the competition is charging for *15 watt *heads. Even The Egnater 30 is more expensive lol. The low price and light weight tells me something is up.


----------



## johan.b

So we now learned that the circuit is one of Santiago's...we like his circuits, right?... and Marshall now owns the vietnamese factory, so they are not paying someone else to build them. .less cost, lower price in the end. ..we like that. ..don't we?
They look great. Somewhat new look but with clear heritage..
They seem to sound great. Crispy clean to hot plexi style. I would like to hear some Les Paul clips too
Power output range people been asking for the last few years.
I can understand p holding their entusiasm until trying one for the selves....But Why the negative suspicions? Jim is gone. .they can't operate in his shadow forever. Get Over it. .but they are not in some tone-suck-conspiracy either. .as far as I've seen, they've answered our call. .
..and as for freidman's...If you can aford bugatti, go for it. ..The rest of us pick the car we like most at the cost we can handle
J


----------



## MaskingApathy

I'm really digging these amps too. Planning on picking up a 50w head.

Also great to meet @santiall and @PU239 yesterday! Had a blast checking out the new amps with you guys. I'm looking forward to the new product lines that they introduce this year and next.


----------



## Georgiatec

peterplexi said:


> Yes that's right the 5-watt is an el84 you can't get an el34 down to 5 Watts


You need to check out the SL-5. I would have preferred a cathode bias single EL34, but have nothing against EL84s....they sound great in my 2061x and Class 5....plus the original smaller DSL amps used them to good effect, once they sorted the overheating issue out.


----------



## Georgiatec

DPTONE5 said:


> I am very glad to see Marshall's new Origin series. I think it has the Plexi vibe at a great price point with all the modern features that a guitarist is looking for.
> 
> I believe Marshall hit a home run here and it is going to be very successful. Should compete very well with it's competitors in this price range.
> 
> My good friend is seriously thinking about adding a new Origin 20 Watt combo to his collection. He wanted something that will get him close to Plexi tone at a manageable volume, with a loop. He is stoked. He never wanted a 50 or 100 Watt head and cab, but he wants a Marshall to add to his VOX and Fender collection. And at this price, it works.
> 
> However, I was a little disappointed about one thing....here is what I was hoping for and I am still trusting Marshall will do something in this arena soon.
> 
> Looking for that 20 Watt or 40 Watt head and/or combo that has a lot of the same features that the Origin has, but at a price point that competes directly with Friedman, Suhr and others. Hand-Wired, everything top of the line, including a nice, beefy output transformer, choke, etc. Power scaling, transparent loop and in the vane of Plexi/JMP/800 tone.
> 
> Call it the JCM 700 series - high quality, lower powered amps with modern features that takes us back to the "70's" with Plexi/JMP type tones.
> 
> I believe there is a market for Marshall to develop high quality products to compete directly with and overtake the BE-100, Dirty Shirley, Smallpox and Runt. There is no reason others are eating their lunch in this area.
> 
> The Origin is a great first step. Will get people into wanting to have that Marshall amp, and later desire a more expensive product when it becomes available.


You just described the Astoria. I think the only thing that let that amp down was execution. The concept was spot on, although maybe with too many variants, and the build quality wasn't the best....I have a Dual combo, so I am speaking from experience.
The Origin series will be valve amps for the masses. There is no doubt they will be made to a budget, but I will definitely be trying them when they hit the shops....supposedly in a couple of weeks here in Blighty


----------



## plexilespaul

the organic sounds really good,no buzzy overdrive from these... really chimey and clear.
well done marshall. I may buy one


----------



## Jakeboy

I have too many amps already....for recording, my JMP1h is all I need and the Marshall setting on my Mesa TA15 covers the 800 tones quite well.....but I feel I must have the 20 watt Origin. Something will have to go...


----------



## Georgiatec

Ghostman said:


> They said the same thing for the CODE. And then it got pushed.
> 
> and pushed
> 
> ..and pushed....
> 
> ....and.....



Delivery dates have changed @ Gear4Music to end of April early May. Looks like you were right


----------



## el_bastardo

Lol. I don't understand the "preorder" thing. Why? Just wait till places actually have them. All you're doing is setting yourself up for disappointment.


----------



## Ufoscorpion

Yep , would have pre ordered one myself but had a fealing this was how it was gonna pan out . I like to get my gear the day after I order it . I will wait until stores actually have them in stock , not a problem .


----------



## Classicplayer

el_bastardo said:


> Lol. I don't understand the "preorder" thing. Why? Just wait till places actually have them. All you're doing is setting yourself up for disappointment.



Right! That's why I went Orange this past autumn. Besides that, if you pre-order and have to wait (sometimes months) you stand the chance of finding something better in during that waiting period; not that it's colossal effort to cancel.


Classicplayer


----------



## el_bastardo

Ufoscorpion said:


> Yep , would have pre ordered one myself but had a fealing this was how it was gonna pan out . I like to get my gear the day after I order it . I will wait until stores actually have them in stock , not a problem .





Classicplayer said:


> Right! That's why I went Orange this past autumn. Besides that, if you pre-order and have to wait (sometimes months) you stand the chance of finding something better in during that waiting period; not that it's colossal effort to cancel.
> 
> 
> Classicplayer


Yeah I guess it's just people wanting to be FIRST to have something maybe? Like those crazies that stand in line outside the Apple store for 5 days to have the new iPhone? I don't know. I can't relate to that mindset. Preorder just seems like a bad idea to me.


----------



## Joska

mbell75 said:


> Looks badass and sounds like old school Marshall with a little modern touch IMO. Far more interested in that then the DSL. That 50 watt head is listed at 560 pounds. If it retails in the US for $800, I'm buying one immediately.


I `m hooked at 20 watter, haves 2 el 34, power scaling and unlimited mods potentials. Price is just great, must be good that is not maded in uk too! Thereover quality sucks all the way.


----------



## Joska

Crunchifyable said:


> You have a point. Marshall is doing it again...creating too many lines.
> 
> It makes me wonder if they are taking what they learned from Steve D ( the Vintage modern, the astoria, and the class 5) and just repacking it all.
> 
> I suspect it will be another haze. No one will be raving over these. Friedman's beat them to it (and sounds better). They don't sound bad but don't sound great either. Maybe they just need the right speakers and guitarist.
> 
> The tilt seems suspiciously like the ISF on blackstar amps. Would be ironic if they took that back from Blackstar.[/QUO. It sound as presence control to my ears?


----------



## Crunchifyable

It sounds like a high pass filter, or maybe they really are blending between high treble and normal channels of a dual triode.

It's a neat feature that I want to copy and experiment with maybe.

But I would almost imagine this is a highly modified 2203 circuit rather than a plexi. Would just have to see the schematic whenever it gets leaked.


----------



## SlyStrat

The 50w Origin head weighs 6 pounds less than my Marshall JTM45 RI.
I ordered one and it will be interesting to see where the weight went.
And to see how close it sounds to my 45.
I owned a 1974X and 2061X. Great tone but not enough punch at band level volumes.
That's why I went with the 50w.
Preorder? Why not? I send it back if I don't like it.


----------



## dptone5

Georgiatec said:


> You just described the Astoria. I think the only thing that let that amp down was execution. The concept was spot on, although maybe with too many variants, and the build quality wasn't the best....I have a Dual combo, so I am speaking from experience.
> The Origin series will be valve amps for the masses. There is no doubt they will be made to a budget, but I will definitely be trying them when they hit the shops....supposedly in a couple of weeks here in Blighty



I agree my friend. The Astoria was so close for me. Was basically hoping for an EL34 amp instead of the KT66 platform. Also, the look of the Astoria just didn't do it for me. Doesn't look like Marshall.


----------



## Kinkless Tetrode

The Astoria takes EL34s. Just plug in and play.


----------



## Fender

mbell75 said:


> A guy on TGP who's played it said it gets into 800 territory and even a bit more with a RAT.


well the few samples heard with/without the gain boost makes me think a lot of plexi-like without gain boost and 800-like with the gain boost... a lot like channel 2 A/B mode on the old 30th anniversary series


----------



## Georgiatec

Kinkless Tetrode said:


> The Astoria takes EL34s. Just plug in and play.


It sure does.....and IMHO sounds better for it.


----------



## Jason Kennedy

The astoria was originally designed with el34's. Then Marshall changed to kt66's for the release. probably to use up their stock of leftover tubes from the vintage modern line seeing as they are all about a decade old. I too think it sounds better with el34's.


----------



## Ufoscorpion

Replaced the kt66's straight away on my custom , they were horrible , way too much low end and chucked out a crazy amount of heat . Sounds killer with el34's , the amp was clearly designed to run with them . The kt66's were old stock , can't remember what year off hand but yes nearly ten years old .


----------



## Ufoscorpion

The Origin range is very similar in functions to the Astoria custom in Many respects . Hopefully it sounds as good even if it is mass produced overseas rather than hand built in England .


----------



## DreamTommy

Micky said:


> I kinda like the styling, but I have never been a real fan of 'top-loader' amps.
> 
> Too bad there is no extension cab styled like the Origin. THAT would be cool...



I agree on the cabinet scenario. I am OCD with my gear and have to have a matching cab, which means size, piping, grill and tolex. I love the head idea, but the lack of a true matched cab, may make me buy the 50 combo and I too am no fan of that style.


----------



## cliffenstein

Micky said:


> I kinda like the styling, but I have never been a real fan of 'top-loader' amps.



I’ve never heard the term “top-loader amp.” What exactly is meant by that?


----------



## DreamTommy

GuitarIV said:


> I would love to buy domestic made products and not support outsourcing them to Asia. However this is not how the globalized world works my friend.
> 
> Plus I am still a student. When I get my degree and finally earn some regular and proper cash we can talk.



I'm in the US, maybe he is in England; hence why he might refer to domestic, but everything is made abroad, even if your from England. I dream of buying English made Marshall amps, but I am 51 and have a family and it is simply not practical, so if we can get an amp for this cost, that sounds this good, with features I typically can't afford, make them abroad, because Marshall offers amps for me and people that can afford home-based or domestic amps. The world is different now.


----------



## jdto

The 20w head looks tempting, as does the 50. My only doubt about springing for the 20 is that I could put aside a bit more coin and go for a Ceriatone 2202. As many have mentioned, I’ll have to wait for these to show up in stores here in Canada.


----------



## Kinkless Tetrode

cliffenstein said:


> I’ve never heard the term “top-loader amp.” What exactly is meant by that?



The control panel is on the top panel of the amp instead of on the front, for example the Bluesbreaker combo. This was typical on many combos, including Marshalls up until the 80s. Tweed Fenders are usually top loaded, but they went to panels on the front with the Brown Face amps in 1960. Some heads like the Vox heads are top loader.


----------



## cliffenstein

Kinkless Tetrode said:


> The control panel is on the top panel of the amp instead of on the front, for example the Bluesbreaker combo. This was typical on many combos, including Marshalls up until the 80s. Tweed Fenders are usually top loaded, but they went to panels on the front with the Brown Face amps in 1960. Some heads like the Vox heads are top loader.



Ohhhhh...duh...okay and thank you.

When I originally was referring to not liking that there’s no piping across the front under the Marshall logo, I was referring to the heads, not the combos.

Am I the only one who doesn’t like the aesthetics of no piping under the logo?


----------



## DreamTommy

cliffenstein said:


> I’ve never heard the term “top-loader amp.” What exactly is meant by that?


an AMP, WHERE CONTROLS ARE NOT IN FRONT AT THE TOP, but on top at the backside of the amp.


----------



## Gunner64

cliffenstein said:


> Ohhhhh...duh...okay and thank you.
> 
> When I originally was referring to not liking that there’s no piping across the front under the Marshall logo, I was referring to the heads, not the combos.
> 
> Am I the only one who doesn’t like the aesthetics of no piping under the logo?


Yea. I miss the piping under the logo. If I was to invest in such an amp I would do that. The mini plexi look isn't complete without it imo.


----------



## cliffenstein

DreamTommy said:


> an AMP, WHERE CONTROLS ARE NOT IN FRONT AT THE TOP, but on top at the backside of the amp.



I got it, my man...look a few posts up!


----------



## cliffenstein

Gunner64 said:


> Yea. I miss the piping under the logo. If I was to invest in such an amp I would do that. The mini plexi look isn't complete without it imo.



Yeah...if I were to ever get the 50 head, I’d have to get that added.


----------



## solarburn

cliffenstein said:


> Yeah...if I were to ever get the 50 head, I’d have to get that added.



Amps really aren't that attractive...even with the piping.

You weirdo! I keed!


----------



## cliffenstein

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Amps really aren't that attractive...even with the piping.
> 
> You weirdo! I keed!



Haha...totally! I get fixated on aesthetics sometimes as much as actual sound!


----------



## solarburn

cliffenstein said:


> Haha...totally! I get fixated on aesthetics as much as actual sound.



I'm with you. The little touches mean the big touches matter too!


----------



## dptone5

Ufoscorpion said:


> Replaced the kt66's straight away on my custom , they were horrible , way too much low end and chucked out a crazy amount of heat . Sounds killer with el34's , the amp was clearly designed to run with them . The kt66's were old stock , can't remember what year off hand but yes nearly ten years old .



Did you have to change anything to run EL34's. Resistor changes? Or simply replace them? That is really great to know.

Ufoscorpion - how do you like your Astoria Custom? Thank you.


----------



## dptone5

Georgiatec said:


> It sure does.....and IMHO sounds better for it.



Hey Georgiatec - Sounds like it really is "just plug them in"?? Wow. How do you like your Astoria?


----------



## Michael Roe

This Origin series looks very promising! Even the new DSL's. Got the Jubilee 2525H about a year ago. Thought at the time how cool it would be if Marshall made a 20 watt plexi style head and also a better small watt DSL. I have the DSL 15H and hate not having an FX loop. Dam, Marshall was reading my mind. I just hope they sound good and are reliable. Marshall really needs to get better guys to do demos. I'm not sold by those current demos at all. Decisions...decisions.....pre-order or wait it out??? I could return it I guess?


----------



## InThePocket

el_bastardo said:


> I'm sure he appreciates your participation award, but I'm just being real. And I like him and his videos! He seems like a fun dude and makes great videos. He has cool shit. He also just has a real knack for making everything sound literally the same.


Well because everything sorta does sound the same - especially in a mix which is where it matters.


----------



## BrentD

These seem pretty light. I've seen similar speakers stock in other amps (G12-60), but I noticed that some descriptions of the Origons say G12N-60 - anyone here know if the "N" in that position in the model number means it's a neo speaker?

Edit: it's also described as a 100dB speaker.


----------



## The Ozzk

Michael Roe said:


> This Origin series looks very promising! Even the new DSL's. Got the Jubilee 2525H about a year ago. Thought at the time how cool it would be if Marshall made a 20 watt plexi style head and also a better small watt DSL. I have the DSL 15H and hate not having an FX loop. Dam, Marshall was reading my mind. I just hope they sound good and are reliable. Marshall really needs to get better guys to do demos. I'm not sold by those current demos at all. Decisions...decisions.....pre-order or wait it out??? I could return it I guess?


Exactly! Marshall was very smart here.

20W and 50W affordable hot rodded plexies! And great looking too!

They just went back and capitalize on what they are; an icon.

These amps will sell by the boat load.


----------



## Jason Kennedy

DPTONE5 said:


> Did you have to change anything to run EL34's. Resistor changes? Or simply replace them? That is really great to know.
> 
> Ufoscorpion - how do you like your Astoria Custom? Thank you.



The astoria is cathode based. No need to change anything or even set bias. Pick whatever tubes you want it's plug and play.
Steve Dawson designed the amp with EL34's in mind tho.

There's a possibility the origin series will be cathode based as well. Be interesting to see if it is.


----------



## Georgiatec

DPTONE5 said:


> Hey Georgiatec - Sounds like it really is "just plug them in"?? Wow. How do you like your Astoria?


I love it now  All NOS preamp tubes with two matched RFT EL34's. The only original tube is the Jj GZ34 rectifier.
The 8 ohm G12H-75 Creamback has been replaced with a well played 16 ohm G12H-30 bass cone Greenback for a much more throaty voice.
If I had the choice again I would have gone for a head rather than a combo, but it was only £20 more to have the combo when I bought it on clearance.
If the new Origin series comes any where near the Astoria tone wise it's going to sell in huge quantities.


----------



## Georgiatec

BrentD said:


> These seem pretty light. I've seen similar speakers stock in other amps (G12-60), but I noticed that some descriptions of the Origons say G12N-60 - anyone here know if the "N" in that position in the model number means it's a neo speaker?
> 
> Edit: it's also described as a 100dB speaker.


The G12N-65 is a cheap guitar speaker, so I guessing the G12N-60 will be a Marshall specific speaker based on that.
I can't see them putting expensive Neo speakers in these for the price of these amps. That's OK though, I've plenty cabs and good spare speakers knocking around.


----------



## Ufoscorpion

DPTONE5 said:


> Did you have to change anything to run EL34's. Resistor changes? Or simply replace them? That is really great to know.
> 
> Ufoscorpion - how do you like your Astoria Custom? Thank you.


Sounds fantastic with the el34's ( Ehx eh34l's ) , you can however run any octal tubes apparently ( cathode bias ) . I haven't messed around with the pre amp tubes as yet but will experiment at some point . I'm not entirely convinced that the standard cream back is the best speaker for it but again I will experiment at some point as I've plenty of great speakers knocking around . I think it has a really nice clean tone but I play old school metal 99% of the time and it excels at that , more than enough gain particularly with the boost engaged . The boost and loop are footswitchable which is a god send , I can drop the loop level down for rhythm and then turn the loop off got a volume boost for leads . The treble boost ( not footswitchable ) is very useful it comes in handy when you run the gain high , you can easy dial the lost treble back in . Almost forgot , I generally use in the 5w mode as it offers more than enough volume wise without hardly any tonal difference . I think the Origin series is going to get pretty damn close to the Astoria custom all round , Marshall will sell shed loads .


----------



## jchrisf

Does anyone know if you can connect an external cab to the 50w combo?


----------



## Micky

jchrisf said:


> Does anyone know if you can connect an external cab to the 50w combo?


Yes, you can.


----------



## Ufoscorpion

I can't see that the speaker won't go in via Jack plug the same as head , rear of the chassis must be the same .


----------



## Derald

The speaker jacks and footswitch jacks on are the back, under the panel, horizontal to the floor.


----------



## EndGame00

Sounds like the Origin is a full-on late 60’s/early 70’s full throttle Marshall...


----------



## Micky

EndGame00 said:


> Sounds like the Origin is a full-on late 60’s/early 70’s full throttle Marshall...


I love the fact that it is not a 'gain monster' like the DSL's...


----------



## doomsdaymachine

I'm curious, as life began with Santiago, if this was to be marketed and built in the UK, initially?

I'm also curious how the power scaling would differ from it's original intentions from Santiago, as well?

Of all the gazillion amps, guitars, etc., introduced at NAMM, the Origin 50 head has gotten my attention above anything else released, affordable or not. It checks all the boxes.. Single channel, simple, JCM800 level of gain, (it seems, which I intend to boost anyway), FX loop, and power scaling, all with a Plexi flavor. That checks every box I want/need.

Now, if I can just hear demo's of higher gain/boosted, as well as with a 4x12 and Les Paul, I'd be down for pre-order!


----------



## Michael Roe

I pre-ordered the Origin 20 watter!!!!!
I will do a quick vid after it arrives and post here!!!
Wait till you guys get to here it with my Fender strat!!! Just joking  I will do it with several guitars. Will have to use a PRS 245 because I have no Les Paul or SG. 
But, now with what cab?????
1960AX?
1960BV?
JCM 900 1960B? ....Nah 
Orange PPC 412?
Orange PPC 112 with a Celestion Anico Cream back?


----------



## JCarno

Michael Roe said:


> I pre-ordered the Origin 20 watter!!!!!
> I will do a quick vid after it arrives and post here!!!
> Wait till you guys get to here it with my Fender strat!!! Just joking  I will do it with several guitars. Will have to use a PRS 245 because I have no Les Paul or SG.
> But, now with what cab?????
> 1960AX?
> 1960BV?
> JCM 900 1960B? ....Nah
> Orange PPC 412?
> Orange PPC 112 with a Celestion Anico Cream back?


Cab? All of them!


----------



## black knight

From what I'm hearing straight out of the box with average preamp tubes and average speakers, I think the Origin series has a lot of potential. Assuming the quality is sufficient to allow longevity without failure, and the price point, I don't see where you could go wrong if the plexi tone is what you're going for. I might eq the amp a bit differently from the few demos I've heard, as we all would, but again, I hear great potential. With NOS tubes and decent speakers, I imagine the 50 watter would sound better than a lot of vintage Marshalls I've owned in the past as they were not all created equal. I'm excited about this new line and will definitely buy one when they become available. The power reduction feature alone is worth the price of admission. I think Marshall's loops sound just fine as well so with an overdrive of choice in front, some time based and modulation effects in the loop, the built-in boost function, and of course your volume and tone knobs on your guitar, this amp should cover a lot of ground. Count me in.


----------



## doomsdaymachine

black knight said:


> with an overdrive of choice in front, some time based and modulation effects in the loop, the built-in boost function, and of course your volume and tone knobs on your guitar, this amp should cover a lot of ground.



My thoughts exactly. I have my stash of tubes, ODs, and Chorus, Delay, Reverb & EQ for the loop. I just want a nice AC/DC type crunch, or even a brownish type tone. I'll work some pedal, tube, and 4x12 magic to get it more pissed off sounding!


----------



## santiall

doomsdaymachine said:


> I'm curious, as life began with Santiago, if this was to be marketed and built in the UK, initially?
> 
> I'm also curious how the power scaling would differ from it's original intentions from Santiago, as well?



Actually I've designed several series that were manufactured overseas (MB series, MG series, SL5, Code) and these were not different.

Regarding the switchable power I don't know. It's definitely different from the design I left there but that doesn't mean it's worse, just looks substantially modified from the outside.


----------



## jchrisf

Micky said:


> Yes, you can.



Cool.. was thinking about the 50 head but the combo can do two things for me by just a 1x12 when needed and also a 4x12.


----------



## jchrisf

EndGame00 said:


> Sounds like the Origin is a full-on late 60’s/early 70’s full throttle Marshall...





doomsdaymachine said:


> . It checks all the boxes.. Single channel, simple, JCM800 level of gain, (it seems, which I intend to boost anyway), FX loop, and power scaling, all with a Plexi flavor. That checks every box I want/need.
> 
> Now, if I can just hear demo's of higher gain/boosted, as well as with a 4x12 and Les Paul, I'd be down for pre-order!



How well do you think this amp will do 80's hard rock and Hair Metal?


----------



## doomsdaymachine

jchrisf said:


> How well do you think this amp will do 80's hard rock and Hair Metal?



Not sure, remains to be seen. But, I did speak to a Marshall guy who sets up the demos, and he said he played the 50 extensively. Said with a TS style boost, he was playing Killswitch Engage. He also said he used a Ratt, and said it was killer.

The jury's out.. I'm waiting to hear 50 watt head/4x12 demos!


----------



## Micky

doomsdaymachine said:


> Not sure, remains to be seen. But, I did speak to a Marshall guy who sets up the demos, and he said he played the 50 extensively. Said with a TS style boost, he was playing Killswitch Engage. He also said he used a Ratt, and said it was killer.
> 
> The jury's out.. I'm waiting to hear 50 watt head/4x12 demos!


That's it. The combos sound good, but with an unknown/unproven speaker it is just meh. The heads thru a VM cab or a 1960 is probably what we are all waiting to hear...


----------



## Steve Mavronis

peterplexi said:


> Yes that's right the 5-watt is an el84 you can't get an el34 down to 5 Watts



You can, for example an EL34 works in my VHT Special 6 Ultra combo. I changed the stock 16 Ohm speaker to an 8 Ohm Celestion V30 to better match the available impedance of the amp design for an EL34 and sounds great. But I'm interested in the Marshall Origin5 now. Yes it has an EL84 but I see it as an improved Class 5 with all the extra features that don't have like 2-way footswitch, FX loop, boost, power scaling, etc. For a home player it's a win-win.


----------



## jchrisf

doomsdaymachine said:


> Not sure, remains to be seen. But, I did speak to a Marshall guy who sets up the demos, and he said he played the 50 extensively. Said with a TS style boost, he was playing Killswitch Engage. He also said he used a Ratt, and said it was killer.
> 
> The jury's out.. I'm waiting to hear 50 watt head/4x12 demos!



That settle's it.. I'm getting one


----------



## Ghostman

Did I miss when they might be shipping?


----------



## PU239

Ghostman said:


> Did I miss when they might be shipping?



They already have stock in the UK from the factory in Vietnam, so they are being built and shipped. The EU and UK will see the first ones. 

They said April for US inventory but they are deliberately being conservative with that date. Should see them sooner.


----------



## chiliphil1

Just got approved for a low credit limit credit card, guess I know what I’m buying


----------



## Dmann

chiliphil1 said:


> Just got approved for a low credit limit credit card, guess I know what I’m buying


Just wait for someone to profile it man. Much cheaper


----------



## paul-e-mann

doomsdaymachine said:


> I'm curious, as life began with Santiago, if this was to be marketed and built in the UK, initially?
> 
> I'm also curious how the power scaling would differ from it's original intentions from Santiago, as well?
> 
> Of all the gazillion amps, guitars, etc., introduced at NAMM, the Origin 50 head has gotten my attention above anything else released, affordable or not. It checks all the boxes.. Single channel, simple, JCM800 level of gain, (it seems, which I intend to boost anyway), FX loop, and power scaling, all with a Plexi flavor. That checks every box I want/need.
> 
> Now, if I can just hear demo's of higher gain/boosted, as well as with a 4x12 and Les Paul, I'd be down for pre-order!


Andertons always does a good amp demo, we will hear all tones of the spectrum from Rob and Lee, I'm surprised they didnt do one already, they did do a demo of the new DSL range.


----------



## Ghostman

chiliphil1 said:


> Just got approved for a low credit limit credit card, guess I know what I’m buying


----------



## Guitargeezer

I guess I’m just too tired to leaf through 13 pages of posts here. Does anyone know of the pots are chassis-mounted, or to the PCB?


----------



## texhex

Looking at pictures of the 50w head at Sweetwater and it looks like a pretty compact head. No standby switch either, just pop it on and off, make sure your volume is down first I guess. =)

Marshall website says it’s:
Weight (kg)
11.8
Width (mm)
577
Height (mm)
228
Depth (mm)
225

For reference a JTM45 2245 reissue is:
Weight (kg)
14.6
Width (mm)
665
Height (mm)
265
Depth (mm)
205


----------



## PU239

Guitargeezer said:


> I guess I’m just too tired to leaf through 13 pages of posts here. Does anyone know of the pots are chassis-mounted, or to the PCB?



PCB


----------



## R.Kandy

Weird, seems Sweetwater is the only one advertising the Origin. GC, AMS and Sam Ash have no results.


----------



## Toby Krewbs

Friday around 1pm at NAMM a friend and I watched the Origin and DSL combos being demoed.They sounded very good and I examined both briefly.Very solidly built.
Excited to see these being released especially the Origin.
I can play anything from jazz/funk/ punk/ skunk/ country/ blues/ schlock/ rock/ metal on my DSL15h so I have no doubts about these.The guy doing the demo was a very good player who played them clean and driven for us.I play about 75-100 club gigs a year with various bands and both the Origin and new DSLs are perfect for that.


----------



## jimmyjames

Yeah the 15H green channel is a good basis for boosting, for anything up to hard rock. New ones will be more plug'n'play, but I've (finally) got mine where I like it


----------



## spinal

We made a video of the Origin at NAMM. We really enjoyed it a lot. I can't wait to get one in my hands for a proper review...
Here is the video:


----------



## JCarno

spinal said:


> We made a video of the Origin at NAMM. We really enjoyed it a lot. I can't wait to get one in my hands for a proper review...


Thanks! Do you know why they never hooked up or demoed any of the heads.


----------



## spinal

JCarno said:


> Thanks! Do you know why they never hooked up or demoed any of the heads.


I have no idea why they use combo instead of head. But I was really surprised to learn I was listening to a 10” speaker. It was really good sounding. 
As we couldn’t play it maybe won’t sound as good when I’ll play it myself compared to Steve
But it is really promising and features everything we want from a modern amplifier (master volume, power switching, footswitchable effect loop). 
And with el34 for the 20w version, yummy!


----------



## Georgiatec

PU239 said:


> They already have stock in the UK from the factory in Vietnam, so they are being built and shipped. The EU and UK will see the first ones.
> 
> They said April for US inventory but they are deliberately being conservative with that date. Should see them sooner.


All the main retailers I've tried over here are pre-order only.....do you know who has stock, Andertons do not have any BTW......They are saying 50 watters on 8th Feb, with the 20 & 5 watters "usually" within 10 days. Other retailers are saying April- early May.


----------



## Jay76

Steve Mavronis said:


> You can, for example an EL34 works in my VHT Special 6 Ultra combo. I changed the stock 16 Ohm speaker to an 8 Ohm Celestion V30 to better match the available impedance of the amp design for an EL34 and sounds great. But I'm interested in the Marshall Origin5 now. Yes it has an EL84 but I see it as an improved Class 5 with all the extra features that don't have like 2-way footswitch, FX loop, boost, power scaling, etc. For a home player it's a win-win.



8 inch speaker though... Think I would rather a Class 5 with that awesome G10F15 and those 2061 / 1974x tones.


----------



## Chuck M

Micky said:


> Yes, and unfortunately there will now be a hundred new DSL and Origin threads here...



Isn't this a forum????


----------



## MarshallDog

Hmmmm, the Origin 50 W Combo is at Sweetwater for 799.00 (Pre-Order). Not bad! Now I'm thinking about dumping my DSL 40C for one. I just wish the Combos looked a bit nice...a lot of grill cloth on the front. Oh, well, sounds nice old school.


----------



## EndGame00

Am I the only one who doesn't like the way 


pedecamp said:


> Andertons always does a good amp demo, we will hear all tones of the spectrum from Rob and Lee, I'm surprised they didnt do one already, they did do a demo of the new DSL range.




TBH, I prefer Kay W. Sly of Marshall Amps Germany doing the demo than Andertons nor the "Official Marshall Product Demonstration" video...The way they mic their amps, it sounded like they place the mic too close and at center of the cone... Almost all of their amp demos sound the same...with Kay W. Sly, you can hear the highs, mids and lows, well balanced....


----------



## paul-e-mann

EndGame00 said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't like the way
> 
> 
> TBH, I prefer Kay W. Sly of Marshall Amps Germany doing the demo than Andertons nor the "Official Marshall Product Demonstration" video...The way they mic their amps, it sounded like they place the mic too close and at center of the cone... Almost all of their amp demos sound the same...with Kay W. Sly, you can hear the highs, mids and lows, well balanced....


I don't speak German man...


----------



## EndGame00

pedecamp said:


> I don't speak German man...


Neither do I... But I like the way he does a proper demo.


----------



## paul-e-mann

EndGame00 said:


> Neither do I... But I like the way he does a proper demo.


Post his demo


----------



## doomsdaymachine

pedecamp said:


> I don't speak German man...



Shit, I like the guy from Sessions' demos. All in German, can't understand a word he says, but his demos sound pretty clean, and "authentic", and pretty raw. He tends to noodle and gets crazy but does a great, thorough presentation.. This one sealed the deal when I bought this Engl. Man, I miss that amp!


----------



## jimmyjames

Wunderbarrrr!!!


----------



## EndGame00

doomsdaymachine said:


> Shit, I like the guy from Sessions' demos. All in German, can't understand a word he says, but his demos sound pretty clean, and "authentic", and pretty raw. He tends to noodle and gets crazy but does a great, thorough presentation.. This one sealed the deal when I bought this Engl. Man, I miss that amp!




Olli from Session also does great demos...


----------



## paul-e-mann

doomsdaymachine said:


> Shit, I like the guy from Sessions' demos. All in German, can't understand a word he says, but his demos sound pretty clean, and "authentic", and pretty raw. He tends to noodle and gets crazy but does a great, thorough presentation.. This one sealed the deal when I bought this Engl. Man, I miss that amp!



I hope the Origin sounds like that LOL


----------



## slagg

jimmyjames said:


> Wunderbarrrr!!!



Pissed myself


----------



## ken361

doomsdaymachine said:


> Shit, I like the guy from Sessions' demos. All in German, can't understand a word he says, but his demos sound pretty clean, and "authentic", and pretty raw. He tends to noodle and gets crazy but does a great, thorough presentation.. This one sealed the deal when I bought this Engl. Man, I miss that amp!



Had a fireball 100 that was my last half stack it was a beast! a warmer marshall. 205 jvm before that


----------



## Sybex7254

Anybody else find it strange that in every single video demo, including the NAMM demos that only the 20 watt combo was used? Makes me wonder if any of the other amps there were functional and not just for display purposes. 

I have a 50 watt combo on pre-order but can’t help think this will be another CODE fiasco with delivery dates.


----------



## doomsdaymachine

Sybex7254 said:


> Anybody else find it strange that in every single video demo, including the NAMM demos that only the 20 watt combo was used? Makes me wonder if any of the other amps there were functional and not just for display purposes.
> 
> I have a 50 watt combo on pre-order but can’t help think this will be another CODE fiasco with delivery dates.



Through a 10" speaker to boot. I think maybe volumes were an issue at NAMM, hence the smaller amp demo? Who knows...


----------



## MarshallDog

Sybex7254 said:


> Anybody else find it strange that in every single video demo, including the NAMM demos that only the 20 watt combo was used? Makes me wonder if any of the other amps there were functional and not just for display purposes.
> 
> I have a 50 watt combo on pre-order but can’t help think this will be another CODE fiasco with delivery dates.



Did they even give you an approximate date for the 50W Combo?


----------



## paul-e-mann

Is the 50 watt amp gonna sound bigger than the 20 watt?


----------



## MarshallDog

pedecamp said:


> Is the 50 watt amp gonna sound bigger than the 20 watt?



It better...


----------



## Vintagemod

I've ordered an Origin 20 Head from Andertons, yesterday received an email saying expected delivery is in May. Other sites now report May for delivery. Either I've missed on the first batch or the initial feb date on the site was a guess. Same for the 50 head. 

Looooong wait for the Origin.


----------



## slide222

oh bugger, and I was about to order one from the same company , any other uk companies intending to stock the 20 watt head , not keen on committing now for delivery in may , do you have to pay a deposit?

maybe a rush to get to hamm namm, and they only had 5 made , hoping they keep
QC levels high in the rush to make them


----------



## Vintagemod

Most shops now list the Origin amps, PMT were not helpful when i went into my local store on monday. Gear4music are saying 3rd-8th May. Painful wait. Had to pay up front at Andertons, some other sites let you pay 20% deposit. 

Did you order the 20w head?


----------



## slide222

yep that's the one I want


----------



## cliffenstein

50 watt head for me if I get one.


----------



## assaf110

Any chance Santiago can elaborate on the pre amp design of the origin? (at least at the time he was working on it). How close is it to a plexi?


----------



## Bazal

I'm already planning on buying the Origin 50w head. I'm just a little worried about how well it takes effects. The chap on the demo (Steve I think) said it takes them well when on 50w and turned up. That's all well and good for gigging but not for practice at home. I haven't seen a demo with the loop being shown or used. To be honest I'm not sure that the 50w combo has one at all.


----------



## slagg

I'm interested in the 5,anybody play one yet? thoughts?


----------



## parachute

Bazal said:


> I'm already planning on buying the Origin 50w head. I'm just a little worried about how well it takes effects. The chap on the demo (Steve I think) said it takes them well when on 50w and turned up. That's all well and good for gigging but not for practice at home. I haven't seen a demo with the loop being shown or used. To be honest I'm not sure that the 50w combo has one at all.


Well, it's got an fx loop according to their website.


----------



## tweedjtm

i like to buy the new origin amplifier , someone can tell if they are good or bad .? the price is great and its exactly what im looking for , enough power for my small band and good with pedals also. im playing mostly classic rock and blues. im new with marshall amps i have a hot rod deville right now but need a more crunchy sound like old marshalls like the jtm45. is the origin a good choice?


----------



## EndGame00

tweedjtm said:


> i like to buy the new origin amplifier , someone can tell if they are good or bad .? the price is great and its exactly what im looking for , enough power for my small band and good with pedals also. im playing mostly classic rock and blues. im new with marshall amps i have a hot rod deville right now but need a more crunchy sound like old marshalls like the jtm45. is the origin a good choice?



We don't know quite well for sure since the Origin won't hit the streets in April or May... Just wait for more demos to come out... Two or three videos doesn't cut the mustard yet....


----------



## el_bastardo

EndGame00 said:


> We don't know quite well for sure since the Origin won't hit the streets in April or May... Just wait for more demos to come out... Two or three videos doesn't cut the mustard yet....


The new Marshalls definitely cut the mustard.


----------



## EndGame00

jchrisf said:


> How well do you think this amp will do 80's hard rock and Hair Metal?


 I think on the official demo they also used a bluesbreaker pedal to boost it.. they state it takes OD pedals well...


----------



## Sybex7254

MarshallDog said:


> Did they even give you an approximate date for the 50W Combo?



Late March/April-ish, which probably means May.


----------



## Bryan

I'm torn between the new DSL and the Origin. However, I'm leaning Origin. There's something about the clean tones I'm hearing in the NAMM videos that I prefer in the Origin. 

I'm also very interested in how it takes pedals, especially gain pedals. 

Basically I need and amp that sounds great clean and takes pedals well. If it has a good gain tone, that's a bonus. The Origin seems to check every box. 

The DSL intrigues me because it seems to have a JCM800 gain structure. If the Origin has anything close, it's game over.


----------



## solarburn

Bryan said:


> I'm torn between the new DSL and the Origin. However, I'm leaning Origin. There's something about the clean tones I'm hearing in the NAMM videos that I prefer in the Origin.
> 
> I'm also very interested in how it takes pedals, especially gain pedals.
> 
> Basically I need and amp that sounds great clean and takes pedals well. If it has a good gain tone, that's a bonus. The Origin seems to check every box.
> 
> The DSL intrigues me because it seems to have a JCM800 gain structure. If the Origin has anything close, it's game over.



Get the Origin. Most of these poosies can't play! Doh!

If you like vintage go for it. If you want the same ole same ole do DSL.

Me? Id go for the Origin.


----------



## santiall

assaf110 said:


> Any chance Santiago can elaborate on the pre amp design of the origin? (at least at the time he was working on it). How close is it to a plexi?



I guess more or less it's described here : Marshall Origin Series Amplifiers


----------



## slide222

its not available in the uk at all anywhere, I looked at pmt cambridge website and they want 10% deposit 
I think i'll wait until I can actually see it in front of me before I part with cash


----------



## ampmadscientist

This product has either been removed or is no longer available for sale.

Error code: 1517656426652 (always keep track of those error codes)


----------



## slide222

yea I see that , have they not made any yet apart from a few for demos there's no way I intend to pay for something now that I might get in the summer , no , i'm not desperate to get one , but I will get one later


----------



## Gabbi

Does anybody know if the Origin 20 works with headphones? I saw in the blurb on Andertons and Guitar Center that they say "There is also an emulated DI just like in the new DSL range to allow silent practice/recording and extra live options for your venue’s sound tech to mix with."

Which seems to imply you can run the DI out in silent?

I have a Marshall DSL5C and can more or less crank it up on the low wattage mode without a neighbors saying anything, but it's nice to have the headphone option. The Origin feels very much up my alley, more than the DSL (I set the gain to 1 on Ultra Gain and feel it's a bit "too heavy" sometimes).


----------



## slide222

at one point andertons were saying new deliveries feb 11, but that has been removed and it all seems very confusing and it might be nice if marshall jumped in here and say when will they be released properly ,they have created a lot of interest and i'm sure that's exactly what they wanted , but a timescale is required

but it gives us time to save , lol


----------



## paul-e-mann

After much thought I think I'll take a 20 watt head home with me when they come out and see if it gives me what I want, I'm hoping it has punch and a decent amount of crunch and that boost feature works well for solo gain boost and the fx loop gives me a volume boost with my boost pedal. From what I hear the power scaling works very well. If it lacks punch I'll swap it out for a 50 watt head and give that a try. I got my fingers crossed this amp is everything I ever wanted.


----------



## jmjohnson

Figure I'd be in for a 20H. For around $500 wouldnt even have to trade anything. Plug it into the 2061 cabinet and see how it sounds!

Scaling, boost, MV and effects? Why not???


----------



## Arc Anjil

I had been waiting for the new DSL40's - had no knowledge of the Origins. I think I will check out a 50 watt head with a 2x12 cabinet when they are available and probably go with that. I might front it with a Catalinbread RAH and/or a DLS....


----------



## Micky

Problem with this series and the new DSL's, is that I now want them both. There is a BIG difference however between WANT and NEED. There also seems to be a big difference between these new amps as well...

Looks like the Origin is gonna be a great single-channel platform, takes pedals well and seems to be pretty versatile. But on the other hand, the new DSL's have been improved a LOT, with a TON of new features making them an extremely versatile multi-channel amp. With new features like external bias points, 6-button footswitch (mode switching now available!) dual Master Volumes, redesigned Ultra Channel and MIDI switching these will give any other amp a run for their money.

But I am describing apples vs. oranges here... The Origin might be a one-trick-pony like the Haze series, and I certainly hope it has a longer production run, but I fear that it won't be nearly as popular because of that fact. The tone doesn't appear to be that much better or versatile, especially with smaller speakers. To hear one of the heads thru a 1960 cab will be the true test, as well as getting a chance to see the innards of this amp. Until then, I am holding back judgement.


----------



## Shae201

Gentleman....the wait is over, I finally have a pic of the inside of a 20w origin head. Drum roll....




Im sorry, I couldnt resist....On a serious note, im hoping that the origin could be the missing link between a plexi and a DSL and highley portable being a 20w head. Im sure I will buy one soon.


----------



## MarshallDog

Micky said:


> Problem with this series and the new DSL's, is that I now want them both. There is a BIG difference however between WANT and NEED. There also seems to be a big difference between these new amps as well...
> 
> Looks like the Origin is gonna be a great single-channel platform, takes pedals well and seems to be pretty versatile. But on the other hand, the new DSL's have been improved a LOT, with a TON of new features making them an extremely versatile multi-channel amp. With new features like external bias points, 6-button footswitch (mode switching now available!) dual Master Volumes, redesigned Ultra Channel and MIDI switching these will give any other amp a run for their money.
> 
> But I am describing apples vs. oranges here... The Origin might be a one-trick-pony like the Haze series, and I certainly hope it has a longer production run, but I fear that it won't be nearly as popular because of that fact. The tone doesn't appear to be that much better or versatile, especially with smaller speakers. To hear one of the heads thru a 1960 cab will be the true test, as well as getting a chance to see the innards of this amp. Until then, I am holding back judgement.



So you gonna sell your DSL???


----------



## Micky

MarshallDog said:


> So you gonna sell your DSL???


I dunno. It is modded, and right now it is at a really sweet spot for tone. At least tone as I like it anyway.
I doubt anyone would really want it now that the new ones are out, and it is in such great shape I don't think I could get what I really want for it. Same for the DSL5c. I put a Green Beret (Greenback clone) in it and it sounds fantastic. 

Too much sentimental value I guess. Why wanna buy it? How many do you really need anyway?


----------



## jmjohnson

Good to hear the new DSL has been tweaked - my 15c needed mods to make it worthwhile. 

I have the Haze head (traded in black star HT5 stack) which is cool with the effects, but a design built plexi with scaling and MV should be a nice gap filler.


----------



## ken361

Micky said:


> I dunno. It is modded, and right now it is at a really sweet spot for tone. At least tone as I like it anyway.
> I doubt anyone would really want it now that the new ones are out, and it is in such great shape I don't think I could get what I really want for it. Same for the DSL5c. I put a Green Beret (Greenback clone) in it and it sounds fantastic.
> 
> Too much sentimental value I guess. Why wanna buy it? How many do you really need anyway?


I wonder if they changed the cap on the red??


----------



## Bryan

My store heard from Marshall on the Origin and they were told April/May.

Hope that helps.


----------



## MarshallDog

Micky said:


> I dunno. It is modded, and right now it is at a really sweet spot for tone. At least tone as I like it anyway.
> I doubt anyone would really want it now that the new ones are out, and it is in such great shape I don't think I could get what I really want for it. Same for the DSL5c. I put a Green Beret (Greenback clone) in it and it sounds fantastic.
> 
> Too much sentimental value I guess. Why wanna buy it? How many do you really need anyway?



No, I dont want to buy it, I was just curious! I was actually thinking about selling mine. The only mods are the choke, new power and standby switch (the better Marshall ones) and the upgraded tone circuit caps, these I would not reverse. I could always put the stock brite cap back in, thats easy. I have the 70.00 D2F padded cover and the LED footswitch all in like new shape. Not sure what I'll do at this point. I dont play it much.


----------



## kleintools

I'd buy one if made in the UK and would gladly pay double but its not so much for the new MARSHALL.


----------



## Bloodrock

I hope the 20w combo will be big enough to cram a 12” speaker into. I’m not big on 10’s.


----------



## Micky

Bloodrock said:


> I hope the 20w combo will be big enough to cram a 12” speaker into. I’m not big on 10’s.


My thoughts as well...


----------



## Ufoscorpion

Am I missing something , is it not the obvious thing to get a 20w head and 1x12 cab ????


----------



## slagg

Portability man


----------



## MarshallDog

Bloodrock said:


> I hope the 20w combo will be big enough to cram a 12” speaker into. I’m not big on 10’s.



So how ya gonna do it? You gonna pull the baffle, remove the grill cloth, cut the speaker hole bigger, remount the speaker nuts and reapply the grill cloth and thats if there is enough space??? Sounds like a lot of work to me. I would just go with the 50W combo but thats me.


----------



## Bloodrock

MarshallDog said:


> So how ya gonna do it? You gonna pull the baffle, remove the grill cloth, cut the speaker hole bigger, remount the speaker nuts and reapply the grill cloth and thats if there is enough space??? Sounds like a lot of work to me. I would just go with the 50W combo but thats me.



Hammer, chisel, duct tape..


----------



## Bloodrock

Actually I hear the 10 inch greenbacks sound really good.


----------



## Ufoscorpion

Portability ? My Astoria custom combo is pretty damn heavy , if it wasn't because it was a limited ( 1 of 10 ) Andertons black edition ( on a killer deal of £1400 ) I would have gone for head and cab as more portable in my opinion .


----------



## Bloodrock

Ufoscorpion said:


> Portability ? My Astoria custom combo is pretty damn heavy , if it wasn't because it was a limited ( 1 of 10 ) Andertons black edition ( on a killer deal of £1400 ) I would have gone for head and cab as more portable in my opinion .



The Origin 20 combo is only 30lb. Big plus for some.


----------



## Ufoscorpion

Not sure what the Astoria weighs to be honest , but it tests the old back out .


----------



## Georgiatec

Ufoscorpion said:


> Not sure what the Astoria weighs to be honest , but it tests the old back out .


My Dual combo is 28 kg....about 60lbs.


----------



## MarshallDog

Bloodrock said:


> Hammer, chisel, duct tape..


----------



## MarshallDog

Bloodrock said:


> The Origin 20 combo is only 30lb. Big plus for some.



Yeah if you’re a girl...


----------



## Bloodrock

MarshallDog said:


> Yeah if you’re a girl...



Twenty years of turning wrenches and degenerative disc disease in my back. Put a dress on me! Lol


----------



## doomsdaymachine

Sybex7254 said:


> Late March/April-ish, which probably means May.



Yes. NAMM = Not Available Maybe May


----------



## Ufoscorpion

Big difference actually , makes me wonder how much my 4104 weighs , now that is ball breaking heavy .


----------



## MarshallDog

I had the Marshall 2558 2X12 Black Jubilee combo and it weighted in at 66 lbs. Not all that heavy but big and bulky which made it hard to move up and down stairways and hallways without banging everything up.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Micky said:


> Problem with this series and the new DSL's, is that I now want them both. There is a BIG difference however between WANT and NEED. There also seems to be a big difference between these new amps as well...
> 
> Looks like the Origin is gonna be a great single-channel platform, takes pedals well and seems to be pretty versatile. But on the other hand, the new DSL's have been improved a LOT, with a TON of new features making them an extremely versatile multi-channel amp. With new features like external bias points, 6-button footswitch (mode switching now available!) dual Master Volumes, redesigned Ultra Channel and MIDI switching these will give any other amp a run for their money.
> 
> But I am describing apples vs. oranges here... The Origin might be a one-trick-pony like the Haze series, and I certainly hope it has a longer production run, but I fear that it won't be nearly as popular because of that fact. The tone doesn't appear to be that much better or versatile, especially with smaller speakers. To hear one of the heads thru a 1960 cab will be the true test, as well as getting a chance to see the innards of this amp. Until then, I am holding back judgement.


Yeah the DSLs look real attractive and I dont even like DSLs, I might end up with a pair of 20 watt heads, one Origin and one DSL. Theyve done so much work on the DSL I wish they had put in an EQ for each channel, that might be the next iteration to finish off that amp.


----------



## doomsdaymachine

Ufoscorpion said:


> Big difference actually , makes me wonder how much my 4104 weighs , now that is ball breaking heavy .



Pick up a 5150 2x12.


----------



## slagg

Bloodrock said:


> Actually I hear the 10 inch greenbacks sound really good.


yes I think they do.I n have one in a modded Vox ac4c1 that sounds great.


----------



## chiliphil1

doomsdaymachine said:


> Pick up a 5150 2x12.



Oh Jesus, those and my tremoverb combo were pure brutality to carry around.


----------



## paul-e-mann

OMG it was only a year ago I was excited about the Code head then when the Code came out and tried it I was like blaaaaaah, and it took almost a year for the head to come out and I didnt care any more! I hope we dont go through the same thing with the Origin, on paper it sounds really good but only time will tell when we get our hands on it I'm praying I'm not disappointed. One concern, either PU239 or Santiall said it started from a 2061x circuit, I hope its tight enough and not all loose and farty sounding like I'd imagine some of these vintage circuits would be. Can anybody weigh in on this regarding the 2061x?


----------



## PU239

For those of you worried about weight you can change out to a Neo Creamback which are less than half the weight of a normal Celestion and sound great. Each speaker is only 4lbs.


----------



## PU239

pedecamp said:


> OMG it was only a year ago I was excited about the Code head then when the Code came out and tried it I was like blaaaaaah, and it took almost a year for the head to come out and I didnt care any more! I hope we dont go through the same thing with the Origin, on paper it sounds really good but only time will tell when we get our hands on it I'm praying I'm not disappointed. One concern, either PU239 or Santiall said it started from a 2061x circuit, I hope its tight enough and not all loose and farty sounding like I'd imagine some of these vintage circuits would be. Can anybody weigh in on this regarding the 2061x?



The origin was taken from channel two of the Satriani combo that Marshall won't launch. That channel most resembles and is very close to the 2061x (Marshall most under appreciated amp). The delivery will be the same as it is a single channel amp with a boost but the 2061x uses EL84s where the Origin uses EL34s.

It is far from "farty sounding" and because of the clean headroom the amp has your favorite overdrive is going to sound great with this amp.

As far as delivery. What I know is the factory has been pumping these amps out for a few months already, Marshall has stock of them and has already started distribution. the UK and EU are getting the first ones but April for the US market is realistic.


----------



## solarburn

I'm right at home with a one channel amp. Look forward to demoing an Origin. Tone and feel.


----------



## doomsdaymachine

PU239 said:


> The origin was taken from channel two of the Satriani combo that Marshall won't launch. That channel most resembles and is very close to the 2061x (Marshall most under appreciated amp). The delivery will be the same as it is a single channel amp with a boost but the 2061x uses EL84s where the Origin uses EL34s.
> 
> It is far from "farty sounding" and because of the clean headroom the amp has your favorite overdrive is going to sound great with this amp.
> 
> As far as delivery. What I know is the factory has been pumping these amps out for a few months already, Marshall has stock of them and has already started distribution. the UK and EU are getting the first ones but April for the US market is realistic.



Good stuff!


----------



## paul-e-mann

PU239 said:


> The origin was taken from channel two of the Satriani combo that Marshall won't launch. That channel most resembles and is very close to the 2061x (Marshall most under appreciated amp). The delivery will be the same as it is a single channel amp with a boost but the 2061x uses EL84s where the Origin uses EL34s.
> 
> It is far from "farty sounding" and because of the clean headroom the amp has your favorite overdrive is going to sound great with this amp.
> 
> As far as delivery. What I know is the factory has been pumping these amps out for a few months already, Marshall has stock of them and has already started distribution. the UK and EU are getting the first ones but April for the US market is realistic.


This sounds promising 

What is your connection to Marshall, you seem to be in the know?


----------



## slide222

yea , so when will the origin be available , cause that's what's causing confusion again and again cause I will buy one when I can see one , not until

talking about weight ,my jtm60 2x12 combo is HEAVY 2off v30's


----------



## paul-e-mann

slide222 said:


> yea , so when will the origin be available , cause that's what's causing confusion again and again cause I will buy one when I can see one , not until
> 
> talking about weight ,my jtm60 2x12 combo is HEAVY 2off v30's


Exactly, not until I can see one. I hope theyre not basing their production on the number of pre orders, I don't understand why anybody would pre order anything without seeing it first.


----------



## PU239

pedecamp said:


> This sounds promising
> 
> What is your connection to Marshall, you seem to be in the know?



I was with Santiago at NAMM when the amp launched a few days ago. The Origin was one of three amps he had done that was launching at NAMM. We also met up with member MaskingApathy (nice guy) so he could meet him. Marshall made some changes to the original design (features that would make it more money) but the sound is there, they are great amps for the money.

I have for the most part broken off contact with the company because I have gone a different direction a few years ago. I am more into Kemper and Synergy today and IMO Victory is making the best sounding amps today. However I remain friends with a few of the guys that worked there over the years.


----------



## The Ozzk

I'm so happy with the Origin line. I've been saying for a couple of years that an affordable 2203/2204 would dominate the world.

Marshall not only came up with an affordable, multi-watt 2204 with a loop and boost, but also made it look like an old school plexi.

They have hit the nail on the head. Whether or not we like the amp is irrelevant. As a company, they read the market correctly and made the right move. 

Edit to add: Some folks in this thread talk about this amp and the DSL series as "amateur" amps or not "pro rated" amps. Maybe the music scene I'm part of is different but plenty of pro musicians use their MIV DSLs on a regular basis; multiple times a week.

The DSL40C is a working musician's amp. It's a workhorse.


----------



## Ghostman

Only time will tell if the new line of DSL's and Origins will withstand the rigors of pro-work.


----------



## Steve Mavronis

I love 1W-6W range of tube amps for home use. I like the Origin 20W combo too but wonder if that's too loud for home even with the power scaling. I mean with 3 x ECC83 and 2 x EL34.


----------



## slide222

the 20 does go down to 5 and 10, but can't see what the 50 goes down to it just says low medium and full power


----------



## Finnster

slide222 said:


> the 20 does go down to 5 and 10, but can't see what the 50 goes down to it just says low medium and full power


 50W/10W/0.5W power settings according to SweetWater


----------



## PU239

Finnster said:


> 50W/10W/0.5W power settings according to SweetWater



And everyone needs to please keep in mind that every demo that Marshall has done with the amps has been in the 0.5 watt mode.

While power reduction is a useful option, both the DSL and the Orgin will perform and sound best turned up with no power reduction.


----------



## The Ozzk

Ghostman said:


> Only time will tell if the new line of DSL's and Origins will withstand the rigors of pro-work.


It has.


----------



## Steve Mavronis

slide222 said:


> the 20 does go down to 5 and 10, but can't see what the 50 goes down to it just says low medium and full power



Per the Origin 20 manual:

"OUTPUT LEVEL - Adjusts the output power level. At high power the output will be the maximum available power level. At mid power the output of the amplifier is set for quieter performance use and recording (ORI20: approx. 3W). At low power the output will be reduced for home practice (ORI20: approx. 0.5W)."

I like this part: 

"Note: reducing the power output allows you to drive the power stage harder at low volumes. This provides the ability to benefit from the rich tonal qualities that a valve power amp can create without the need to operate at loud volume levels."


----------



## slide222

well I got my info from GAK, check it out , so we have no date and different specs from distributors to the manual
this release is certainly entertaining

and PMT are also saying 5watts and 10watts for the 20 origin !


----------



## Plectrum

slide222 said:


> well I got my info from GAK, check it out , so we have no date and different specs from different distributors
> this release is certainly entertaining
> 
> and PMT are saying 5watts and 10watts for the 20 origin



The actual specs are on Marshall's web site.


----------



## slide222

I can't find them at all at andertons
if the manual specs are right and I believe what you say then marshall should inform the shops and pretty sharpish


----------



## Ghostman

The Ozzk said:


> It has.



DSL Version 2.0.

what about the new 3.0 versions? That's what I was eluding to.


----------



## The Ozzk

Ghostman said:


> DSL Version 2.0.
> 
> what about the new 3.0 versions? That's what I was eluding to.


Most likely same quality standards or better.

I'm not an insider but if Marshall was my company, I'd shift mass production to the far east with emphasis on QA/QC and keep the UK production focused on legacy products (2203, 1959, Astoria, JVM).


----------



## Ghostman

The Ozzk said:


> I'm not an insider but if Marshall was my company, I'd shift mass production to the far east with emphasis on QA/QC and keep the UK production focused on legacy products (2203, 1959, Astoria, JVM).


lol. which is exactly what they are doing.


----------



## doomsdaymachine

PU239 said:


> I was with Santiago at NAMM when the amp launched a few days ago. The Origin was one of three amps he had done that was launching at NAMM. We also met up with member MaskingApathy (nice guy) so he could meet him. Marshall made some changes to the original design (features that would make it more money) but the sound is there, they are great amps for the money.
> 
> I have for the most part broken off contact with the company because I have gone a different direction a few years ago. I am more into Kemper and Synergy today and IMO Victory is making the best sounding amps today. However I remain friends with a few of the guys that worked there over the years.



Interesting.... He said that he had only started the Origin with a 2061x circuit, and that many things were changed, (all of which he wasn't involved in).. It sounded as if he had no idea what the finished product was - I'm surprised you'd claim that he "had done" the Origin. That would be inaccurate..


----------



## PU239

doomsdaymachine said:


> Interesting.... He said that he had only started the Origin with a 2061x circuit, and that many things were changed, (all of which he wasn't involved in).. It sounded as if he had no idea what the finished product was - I'm surprised you'd claim that he "had done" the Origin. That would be inaccurately..



He did do it. If reading comprehension was your strong suit you would see I said some things were removed. Reverb and a four way attenuator to be exact.


----------



## slagg

2061Can't wait,one of my fav Marshalls
Built a clone that I really love.


----------



## doomsdaymachine

PU239 said:


> He did do it. If reading comprehension was your strong suit you would see I said some things were removed. Reverb and a four way attenuator to be exact.
> 
> Think what you want, because its inaccurate.



Per Santiago: *"I started those amps and they were pretty much complete when I left BUT the amps that are released are different so I don't know what's actually in there".*

Pretty cut & dry. In fact, he responded to a question of mine personally. Marshall removed the reverb, added power-stem, and his comments read as if he's unclear what else went on. That's all I'm saying, which is pretty fair, I believe. He stated they sounded good, however.

I'd question your own reading comprehension there, Francis, as well the insults.
I have no beef, here. I'm waiting for a 50 watt head to come to the U.S. I'm all over it!


----------



## BrentD

texhex said:


> Looking at pictures of the 50w head at Sweetwater and it looks like a pretty compact head. No standby switch either, just pop it on and off, make sure your volume is down first I guess. =)
> 
> Marshall website says it’s:
> Weight (kg)
> 11.8
> Width (mm)
> 577
> Height (mm)
> 228
> Depth (mm)
> 225
> 
> For reference a JTM45 2245 reissue is:
> Weight (kg)
> 14.6
> Width (mm)
> 665
> Height (mm)
> 265
> Depth (mm)
> 205



Interestingly, someone else mentioned it being based on the 2061X. The dimensions on the 20-watter look very close to a 2061X. I'd love to see a non-HW angled 2x12" to go with it!


----------



## Michael Roe

BrentD said:


> Interestingly, someone else mentioned it being based on the 2061X. The dimensions on the 20-watter look very close to a 2061X. I'd love to see a non-HW angled 2x12" to go with it!


I have a Jubilee angled 2x12 and was hoping that the 20 watt Origin might fit on top nicely. Unfortunately, if the Marshall specs are right it is going to be a little wider than that cab.
Maybe Marshall should have thought about that? That jube cab sounds killer and if they made it in black it could be used with a lot of other heads.
What I would like to see Marshall offer is a 2x12 like the original Jubilee series. Those were like 24" ( which would accommodate the Origin 20 ) wide and also came in an A & B cab. Those sounded very nice from what I remember. 
Something like this:
http://www.mojotone.com/Cabinets_x/...ifier-2x12-Straight-Speaker-Extension-Cabinet


----------



## doomsdaymachine

2061


BrentD said:


> Interestingly, someone else mentioned it being based on the 2061X. The dimensions on the 20-watter look very close to a 2061X. I'd love to see a non-HW angled 2x12" to go with it!



I know it's HW, BUT, THIS?????


----------



## paul-e-mann

BrentD said:


> Interestingly, someone else mentioned it being based on the 2061X. The dimensions on the 20-watter look very close to a 2061X. I'd love to see a non-HW angled 2x12" to go with it!





Michael Roe said:


> I have a Jubilee angled 2x12 and was hoping that the 20 watt Origin might fit on top nicely. Unfortunately, if the Marshall specs are right it is going to be a little wider than that cab.
> Maybe Marshall should have thought about that? That jube cab sounds killer and if they made it in black it could be used with a lot of other heads.
> What I would like to see Marshall offer is a 2x12 like the original Jubilee series. Those were like 24" ( which would accommodate the Origin 20 ) wide and also came in an A & B cab. Those sounded very nice from what I remember.
> Something like this:
> http://www.mojotone.com/Cabinets_x/...ifier-2x12-Straight-Speaker-Extension-Cabinet





doomsdaymachine said:


> 2061
> 
> 
> I know it's HW, BUT, THIS?????



The 20 watt Origin head will fit nicely on top of my Orange head and cab I built.


----------



## Chris Martins

doomsdaymachine said:


> 2061
> 
> 
> I know it's HW, BUT, THIS?????



I'm going to build a pair for myself, I don't want to spend 800$ on a 2x12 I can build for 350, including speakers. For 500$, I wouldn't bother, but I can build 2 for less than the price of one of those... and pick the colors scheme.


----------



## minerman

Sourmash has the 2061 style cabs for about $350 or so, shipped, but without speakers...I've been drooling over those cabs for quite a while...

Dimensions: 26W x 27T x 12D

http://sourmashguitarcabs.com/Guita...061cx-marshall-2061-cx-marshall18watt-2061-cx

There's no way I'd pay $900 for a Marshall 2061x 2x12 cab...


----------



## marshallmellowed

el_bastardo said:


> The new Marshalls definitely cut the mustard.



No EQ controls, I'm out.


----------



## acidvoodoo

minerman said:


> Sourmash has the 2061 style cabs for about $350 or so, shipped, but without speakers...I've been drooling over those cabs for quite a while...
> 
> Dimensions: 26W x 27T x 12D
> 
> http://sourmashguitarcabs.com/Guita...061cx-marshall-2061-cx-marshall18watt-2061-cx
> 
> There's no way I'd pay $900 for a Marshall 2061x 2x12 cab...



These cabs sound awesome and the construction is excellent. I use one with my PT20 as my main rig. It will be perfect with the Origin.


----------



## BrentD

Michael Roe said:


> I have a Jubilee angled 2x12 and was hoping that the 20 watt Origin might fit on top nicely. Unfortunately, if the Marshall specs are right it is going to be a little wider than that cab.
> Maybe Marshall should have thought about that? That jube cab sounds killer and if they made it in black it could be used with a lot of other heads.
> What I would like to see Marshall offer is a 2x12 like the original Jubilee series. Those were like 24" ( which would accommodate the Origin 20 ) wide and also came in an A & B cab. Those sounded very nice from what I remember.
> Something like this:
> http://www.mojotone.com/Cabinets_x/...ifier-2x12-Straight-Speaker-Extension-Cabinet






doomsdaymachine said:


> 2061
> 
> 
> I know it's HW, BUT, THIS?????



That's exactly the kind of configuration I was talking about. I had a 1966A that was great. The HW is awesome but just way too expensive. Make a new 1966 for it!


----------



## Guitar Rod

Had to come over from sister forum MLP to get in on the discussion. Love Marshalls.

I've always wanted a Plexi or 2203/4, but the expense for a NMV amp you have to crank at home to get the best out of held me back. If these are even close, they answer the call. Especially the 50w head. 50 watts when you want it, 1 watt when you don't. Hell yes! And I don't have any qualms about being made in Asia. My DSL40C has been bullet proof (now saying that I expect it to start smoking tonight ). Still gonna wait for 3rd party demos/reviews.


----------



## SlyStrat

A lot of people wondering how good the Origin will be for the price.
Seems to be a lot of DSL-40 lovers here (Vietnam).


----------



## Buzzard

I wonder if the origin's DNA is a vintage modern w/el34 instead of kt66?


----------



## Bazal

parachute said:


> Well, it's got an fx loop according to their website.


I've seen the fx loop on the head but can't see one on the combo. I rang PMT in Bristol regarding availability and as luck would have it the Marshall rep was there. He said you're looking at the end of April to mid May. I so hope it's not drawn out like the CODE. Not that I ever brought one but felt sorry for all the people waiting. This is probably the best thing in my opinion that Marshall have done since Jim became a rock angel. Only met the man once and he nearly crushed my hand.


----------



## Arc Anjil

minerman said:


> Sourmash has the 2061 style cabs for about $350 or so, shipped, but without speakers...I've been drooling over those cabs for quite a while...
> 
> There's no way I'd pay $900 for a Marshall 2061x 2x12 cab...



Thanks for the link. I checked out the site and I think I might go with 2 of their 1936 style cabinets (stacked when needed) if I get the Origin 50H. Nice prices!


----------



## doomsdaymachine

Buzzard said:


> I wonder if the origin's DNA is a vintage modern w/el34 instead of kt66?



It's DNA is 2061X.


----------



## MaskingApathy

https://www.instagram.com/p/Be8K9KxAOKI/

Anybody know what this cabinet is? It would be a perfect match for the Origin heads.


----------



## Kris Ford

I have some Xf2s and some Mullards pre's I'd LOVE to try in one...I like the ORI50.


----------



## Marchel

jleftyy said:


> Nothing is made in America anymore so I could care less where a Marshall is made......Unless Mesa made a donation to Trump and he puts a 7000% tariff on them



Dude what are you talking bullshit? First of all Marshall is British, not American. So 'nothing is made in America anymore'?. Marshall never was. Besides that my Marshall Silver Jubilee re-issue is made in Bletchley England. The JVM series is also made in England, just as the Bluesbreaker re-issues. Only the lower priced 'budget range' of Marshall is made in the far east. Fender also makes her higher priced amps in its home country, the USA. If you're happy with an asian made Marshall that's okay, it's all personal. I am not. The quality is far less than the British made amps. So is the sound. But again; it's all personal. If you think the quality is as good as the British stuff and you don't hear a difference then go buy an asian Marshall.


----------



## el_bastardo

Marchel said:


> The quality is far less than the British made amps.


Prove that....and blind dumb nationalistic racism doesn't count.


----------



## Gunner64

Does Marshall make and populate pcbs with only British made components? ...there's a certain amount of asian in everything, regardless of where the final product is assembled and labeled from. Thinking that there isn't asian made components in your Jubilee reissue is fooling yourself.


----------



## el_bastardo

Gunner64 said:


> Thinking that there isn't asian made components in your Jubilee reissue is fooling yourself.


I've got a Jubilee reissue taken apart right here next to me. I hesitate to even call it an amp.


----------



## Gunner64

el_bastardo said:


> I've got a Jubilee reissue taken apart right here next to me. I hesitate to even call it an amp.


Easy now. I have one too.


----------



## el_bastardo

Gunner64 said:


> Easy now. I have one too.


I don't give a shit. Pop it open and have a look. It looks like a laptop on the inside.


----------



## Gunner64

I have. Black boards and ribbon connectors. Mine sounds really good and hasn't given me any problems. I know you had a bad cap, but My experience has been very good with the reissue...but that's not the focus of the thread, I just used the Jubilee reissue as an example in reference to a previous post...and I' m glad you don't give a shit..nice touch.


----------



## solarburn

el_bastardo said:


> I don't give a shit. Pop it open and have a look. It looks like a laptop on the inside.



So you can shop Amazon too with it?


----------



## el_bastardo

solarburnDSL50 said:


> So you can shop Amazon too with it?


Yes, you can buy cheap chinese replacement parts for it with it.


----------



## el_bastardo

Gunner64 said:


> I have. Black boards and ribbon connectors. Mine sounds really good and hasn't given me any problems. I know you had a bad cap, but My experience has been very good with the reissue...but that's not the focus of the thread, I just used the Jubilee reissue as an example in reference to a previous post...and I' m glad you don't give a shit..nice touch.


Why would I give a shit if you or anyone else has one? You having one has no influence on what I'm trying to say. My comment was in response to your comment about the asian made parts. The Jubilee reissue might _technically_ be "made in England", but one look inside screams Asian electronics....Sony guts!

And for what it's worth, it doesn't matter to me. If an amp works well and sounds good I couldn't care less who made it or where.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Marchel said:


> Dude what are you talking bullshit? First of all Marshall is British, not American. So 'nothing is made in America anymore'?. Marshall never was. Besides that my Marshall Silver Jubilee re-issue is made in Bletchley England. The JVM series is also made in England, just as the Bluesbreaker re-issues. Only the lower priced 'budget range' of Marshall is made in the far east. Fender also makes her higher priced amps in its home country, the USA. If you're happy with an asian made Marshall that's okay, it's all personal. I am not. The quality is far less than the British made amps. So is the sound. But again; it's all personal. If you think the quality is as good as the British stuff and you don't hear a difference then go buy an asian Marshall.


The dude you are referring to was not saying that. He was talking about America since he lives there. He is aware Marshall is made in England thus the Mesa remark.
Have you heard and tried borh side by side? And you know the Asian ones sound inferior, somehow??
Oh and welcome to the forum. Interesting first post.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I agree. Made in England but where do most of the components come from? Asia.


----------



## Shae201

Whats interesting in terms of product origin is the Toyota Camry made in Gtown Ky is of course a Japanese based company but the Camry has more American parts than most domestic cars. I used to work for Toyota btw. Working on my 800s , I found out real quickly that a few of its components are made in Taiwan and China. Do I love my 800s any less...hell no!


----------



## Gunner64

el_bastardo said:


> Why would I give a shit if you or anyone else has one? You having one has no influence on what I'm trying to say. My comment was in response to your comment about the asian made parts. The Jubilee reissue might _technically_ be "made in England", but one look inside screams Asian electronics....Sony guts!
> 
> And for what it's worth, it doesn't matter to me. If an amp works well and sounds good I couldn't care less who made it or where.


My comment about having one wasn't trying to infuence your response, but was actually just a tongue in cheek statement. Sorry to offend.


----------



## solarburn

Gunner64 said:


> My comment about having one wasn't trying to infuence your response, but was actually just a tongue in cheek statement. Sorry to offend.



He's not offended. EB shoots straight no matter what others think. And you weren't being offensive. 

However the Jubilee just doesn't make me happy...


I keed!


----------



## el_bastardo

Yeah why would I be offended? There was nothing offensive. No big deal at all.


----------



## Gunner64

I know mang..I' m not offended. I don't give a shit either.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I HAD one this morning....


----------



## Gunner64

Jethro Rocker said:


> I HAD one this morning....


What? A boner?..good for you old man...lol..


----------



## Gunner64

Kidding..kidding...I'm probably older than you..


----------



## solarburn

Jethro Rocker said:


> I HAD one this morning....



TMI MF!


----------



## Jethro Rocker

It was a shit, not a boner. Sheesh....


----------



## Buzzard

I resent that remark. I’ve never had an Asian in me and I never will.


----------



## solarburn

Jethro Rocker said:


> It was a shit, not a boner. Sheesh....



Nothing better than a stomach emptying bowel movement. Not quite orgasmic but If youre Older it jus might be?

And we remember the topic...again.


----------



## Gunner64

Yea ..I may grab a 20 watter..just because.


----------



## solarburn

I'm definitely going to demo an Origin when they get to our local GC.


----------



## solarburn

And I think the fact Marshall used EL34'S in the 20 watt DSL gives it some feel/tone 84's wouldn't have.

I say crucial decision there. Good on Marshall.


----------



## Shae201

I too saw the el34s in the specs and thought...




solarburnDSL50 said:


> And I think the fact Marshall used EL34'S in the 20 watt DSL gives it some feel/tone 84's wouldn't have.
> 
> I say crucial decision there. Good on Marshall.


I


----------



## FennRx

That 20w head looks sweeeeet.


----------



## Sybex7254

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I'm definitely going to demo an Origin when they get to our local GC.



Talk to you in August...2019!


----------



## Ghostman

Sybex7254 said:


> Talk to you in August...2019!


----------



## solarburn

Sybex7254 said:


> Talk to you in August...2019!



I'm not in a hurry with the stable I have. But yeah...no shit bro. Not holding my breath.


----------



## HNS

PU239 said:


> LOL, not even close.
> 
> The Orgin was the last amp Santiago did for Marshall. Its voice is taken from channel two of the never released Satch Combo.
> 
> Its a good amp. Spent some time with Santiago today going over it. The power reduction is awesome, it works beautiful. If you like the 2061x you will love the Orgin.
> 
> Santiago also seen his line of amps from Harmony launch today, much like a Supro but better. Also his bass amps for Blackstar launched.
> 
> My show winner today was a set of three different all valve preamps from Victory...holy shit, Friendman who.




So how does it fair compared to a Vintage Modern. I have the VM and was wondering how the new amp would sound. The fact that it has a DI out is a biggie for me.
Cheers
HNS


----------



## PU239

HNS said:


> So how does it fair compared to a Vintage Modern. I have the VM and was wondering how the new amp would sound. The fact that it has a DI out is a biggie for me.
> Cheers
> HNS



It is not the same. The VM has JTM roots where the Origin has more plexi roots, of course then there is KT66 vs EL34. Both single channel amps. The Origin of course has the power reduction and boost. 

I liked what I heard, Like I said previously it is real close to a 2061x which is a good thing. I would say the Origin is a blues/rock amp.


----------



## Georgiatec

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Nothing better than a stomach emptying bowel movement. Not quite orgasmic but If youre Older it jus might be?
> 
> And we remember the topic...again.


Nothing more overrated than a bad shag and nothing more underrated than a good shit......sorry is this


----------



## BanditPanda

Georgiatec said:


> Nothing more overrated than a bad shag and nothing more underrated than a good shit......sorry is this




LOL... who over rates bad shags ? ( I presume you're not talking carpets! )
And nobody ever under rated a good shaite !!!
BP


----------



## william embry

Good day. I received my 20 watt Origin a few days ago and it sounds wonderful to my ears. I put some Tung Sol 12ax7's in V1 and V2 and it seems to have added a more well rounded distortion. I spoke to my Sweetwater rep today as he had asked me to let him know what I thought. I asked him if it would need to be biased if I swapped out the power tubes and in all the info he had it said nothing about it. He said he would contact Marshall and let me know. He just called me back and Marshall said cathode biased and it is safe to swap to any El 34's.No biasing needed. Just wanted to pass that on. I like my amp and it sounds so much better and bigger through a 12 then a ten. I just hope you all get to try one and not judge it by the many not so great demo's. Brett Kingman does the best demo I have heard on YT. Downside is it's that damn 20 watt combo that really doesn't do the 20 justice. Anyway, carry on rockers.


----------



## Santoni

Hi
There is more distorsion with the two tung sol at low volume?


----------



## william embry

Santoni said:


> Hi
> There is more distorsion with the two tung sol at low volume?


I will say it sounds thicker and a tad more aggresive.


----------



## eastsidecincy

I dont have an amp with EL34s in it...that 20 watt head looks so good....


----------



## DragonSarc

william embry said:


> Good day. I received my 20 watt Origin a few days ago and it sounds wonderful to my ears. I put some Tung Sol 12ax7's in V1 and V2 and it seems to have added a more well rounded distortion. I spoke to my Sweetwater rep today as he had asked me to let him know what I thought. I asked him if it would need to be biased if I swapped out the power tubes and in all the info he had it said nothing about it. He said he would contact Marshall and let me know. He just called me back and Marshall said cathode biased and it is safe to swap to any El 34's.No biasing needed. Just wanted to pass that on. I like my amp and it sounds so much better and bigger through a 12 then a ten. I just hope you all get to try one and not judge it by the many not so great demo's. Brett Kingman does the best demo I have heard on YT. Downside is it's that damn 20 watt combo that really doesn't do the 20 justice. Anyway, carry on rockers.



Any vid or sound sample pls? thanks


----------



## sjruvolo

This Origin20h sounds awesome.


----------



## BanditPanda

Yes!


----------



## william embry

DragonSarc said:


> Any vid or sound sample pls? thanks


I have been asked before to do one and I would like to but I don't want to do a shitty IPhone demo and to be honest I have never done one and have no idea how to do one. I'm an old rocker who grew up recording on 16 and 24 track Tascam reel to reel back in the day .If someone made a mistake on the rytham track and you gotta start over. Good times. School me. What do I need to make a good demo? Thanks for your input.


----------



## solarburn

william embry said:


> I have been asked before to do one and I would like to but I don't want to do a shitty IPhone demo and to be honest I have never done one and have no idea how to do one. I'm an old rocker who grew up recording on 16 and 24 track Tascam reel to reel back in the day .If someone made a mistake on the rytham track and you gotta start over. Good times. School me. What do I need to make a good demo? Thanks for your input.



You don't have to.


----------



## Georgiatec

william embry said:


> I have been asked before to do one and I would like to but I don't want to do a shitty IPhone demo and to be honest I have never done one and have no idea how to do one. I'm an old rocker who grew up recording on 16 and 24 track Tascam reel to reel back in the day .If someone made a mistake on the rytham track and you gotta start over. Good times. School me. What do I need to make a good demo? Thanks for your input.


I bought an Olympus LS-5 hand held recorder a few years ago....every musician should have one (or similar). Ideal if you want to record a demo, riff idea or a full band practise. Some experimentation is required to find the correct location for the recorder, but once you do results can be pretty decent.
This was a band practise recording done with the LS-5.


----------



## solarburn

.


----------



## dptone5

Got to try out a 50 Watt Origin Combo at N'Stuff Music in Pittsburgh yesterday. It was very good. Really great Marshall tone at this price point. I was impressed.

Lower gain than I thought. Didn't push it with a pedal, but the core tone was there, so I imagine it would sound very good pushed.

Then I tried a 2525C Jubilee combo. That was terrific too. More versatile than the Origin and there is just something about a Greenback with a Marshall.


----------



## LCW

Sounds like chit...

https://instagram.com/p/BjA7f1mBlHx/


----------



## MarshallDog

solarburnDSL50 said:


> And a shitty phone recording...from way back. Listen to these guys. They know recording.




What the Phuck Solor, I don’t even know where to begin?!

Is that a red t-shirt or was it on fire???

I wished we lived closer I would love to have a few drinks with you and you could school my stiff ass!!


----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> What the Phuck Solor, I don’t even know where to begin?!
> 
> Is that a red t-shirt or was it on fire???
> 
> I wished we lived closer I would love to have a few drinks with you and you could school my stiff ass!!



Shit Dog we'd have so much fun. Plus you got a nice stable of amps and guitars. My kind of gear to play! Mostly though we'd have a great time jam'n. Then stripperz...

I'm glad the Origin is working out tone wise. As soon as I can get to GC here I'll try one. Glad you got one and shared your findings.


----------



## solarburn

LCW said:


> Sounds like chit...
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BjA7f1mBlHx/



I'm hearing a limp power section...meaning volume too low? However the footprint is there. I'd like a go at it.


----------



## MarshallDog

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I'm hearing a limp power section...meaning volume too low? However the footprint is there. I'd like a go at it.



I think for your style of tone SB you would need a pedal up front with this amp!


----------



## MarshallDog

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Shit Dog we'd have so much fun. Plus you got a nice stable of amps and guitars. My kind of gear to play! Mostly though we'd have a great time jam'n. Then stripperz...
> 
> I'm glad the Origin is working out tone wise. As soon as I can get to GC here I'll try one. Glad you got one and shared your findings.



Thanks Budd and dam straight!!!


----------



## BanditPanda

LCW said:


> Sounds like chit...
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BjA7f1mBlHx/



ymmv
Not to my ears. I hear that Marshall " it " from that stupid little clip.
Perhaps it's not dialed in to satisfy what your ears want to hear but to me I am hearing this amp's great potential when dialed to please.
BP


----------



## LCW

BanditPanda said:


> ymmv
> Not to my ears. I hear that Marshall " it " from that stupid little clip.
> Perhaps it's not dialed in to satisfy what your ears want to hear but to me I am hearing this amp's great potential when dialed to please.
> BP



Absolutely not arguing that aspect. It could be that's it's just not a sound for me. As I like lots of gain, it's not surprising I suppose.

But to me, it still sounds bad. A bit too trebly and thin.


----------



## BanditPanda

True. Not a gain type of amp.
Oddly enuff what my ears heard was that he hadn't dialed it in " crisp " enuff and it was a bit " muddy " lol
BP


----------



## paul-e-mann

DPTONE5 said:


> Got to try out a 50 Watt Origin Combo at N'Stuff Music in Pittsburgh yesterday. It was very good. Really great Marshall tone at this price point. I was impressed.
> 
> Lower gain than I thought. Didn't push it with a pedal, but the core tone was there, so I imagine it would sound very good pushed.
> 
> Then I tried a 2525C Jubilee combo. That was terrific too. More versatile than the Origin and there is just something about a Greenback with a Marshall.



I thought the 50 was good too, very low gain without pedals or cranking the volume real high, imagine hooking the head to your greenback cab. 

With an SD-1 it tightened the tone up good, not so good with a TS9. I need more time with it really to make any final conclusions.


----------



## dro

picked up may origin 20 head yesterday. right off the bat the 8 ohm outputs were having the same problem that everyone else is having. both outputs work but only one at a time. my amp tech. says that may be by design, the keep from dropping load too much with the wrong combination of speakers. using two orange 1x12 cabs with 25 watt greenbacks 16ohmz plugging one cab into the other then one of the 8s. no prob. Sound wise... really beats a budget deluxe or OR . can do nice cleans and pretty impressive od . its not my jtm or jmp . B


----------



## dro

But it is $549


----------



## Snowdogyyz

Don’t think it’s by design. On TGP, a guy in England sent his back to Marshall and had it fixed.


----------



## micval

Hey, newbie here. The Origin 20 head is my first ever Marshall so I cannot compare, but so far I'm happy with it. Had a couple of rehearsals and played three shows with it and if it keeps doing what it's doing, I'll keep it.

The chances of me ever using two cabs at the same time are slim to none, so do you think I should even bother having it checked for the two speaker output issue?


----------



## BanditPanda

micval said:


> Hey, newbie here. The Origin 20 head is my first ever Marshall so I cannot compare, but so far I'm happy with it. Had a couple of rehearsals and played three shows with it and if it keeps doing what it's doing, I'll keep it.
> 
> The chances of me ever using two cabs at the same time are slim to none, so do you think I should even bother having it checked for the two speaker output issue?



Well..It may not come to it but resale value is an issue. It IS apparently a faulty amp after all.
I mean I don't know if it is or isn't faulty actually just going by what we've read here.
It's really your personal call but you DID pay full value for a piece of equipment which is NOT full value.
BP


----------



## micval

BanditPanda said:


> Well..It may not come to it but resale value is an issue. It IS apparently a faulty amp after all.
> I mean I don't know if it is or isn't faulty actually just going by what we've read here.
> It's really your personal call but you DID pay full value for a piece of equipment which is NOT full value.
> BP



That's a good point. I'll definitely check it and have it repaired if the issue is there, but that can wait with the 3 year warranty. Maybe wait for something else to go wonky and then have it taken care of together. Unless of course the issue is potentially dangerous, like, I don't know, could there be some impedance mismatch involved?


----------



## micval

So this is weird. I realized I could split my 2x12 to stereo, plugged both speakers in the two 8 ohm outputs and they both worked. Curious, I tried to connect one speaker from my 2x12 and the other from my bandmate's 2x12 (also split to stereo) and in that setup only one speaker works. He has the same cab but with different speakers, can this play a role when they're both 16 ohm?

Anyway the problem is there and I'll definitely have it fixed some time...


----------



## BanditPanda

Look at youR owners manual carefully. A member here had mentioned that it states that if one particular speaker out is used in some application the other speaker out will be cancelled out.
Sorry, just going by memory but that post is somewhere on here.
BP


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

micval said:


> So this is weird. I realized I could split my 2x12 to stereo, plugged both speakers in the two 8 ohm outputs and they both worked. Curious, I tried to connect one speaker from my 2x12 and the other from my bandmate's 2x12 (also split to stereo) and in that setup only one speaker works. He has the same cab but with different speakers, can this play a role when they're both 16 ohm?
> 
> Anyway the problem is there and I'll definitely have it fixed some time...




Surely that is a little odd! :-/ If anyone gets theirs fixed can we have a pic of it to see where and how to fix it?

Ang on...... Just so I've got that right.... The cabinet is 16 ohm, that's 2x 8ohm speakers right? You can connect each 8ohm speaker into each 8 ohm jack, but not 2x 16 ohm cabinets into the 8 ohm jacks?  

Isn't that what the 16 ohm jack is for?

Well, we'll see when it comes!


----------



## MarshallDog

Here is what the manual states about using external cabs:

_2 & 3. 8 OHM OUTPUT
Connect an 8 OHM cabinet using socket #3, or connect a pair of 16 OHM speaker cabinets to sockets #2 and #3.
_
So it appears that you are not supposed to mix and match cab impedance and you are only to use a 16 ohm cab into each of the 8 ohm output jacks.

No I have not yet tried mine with two cabs...only one.


----------



## Dmann

Sounds like built in ohm mismatch protection....


----------



## Snowdogyyz

On TGP, a guy in England had his repaired for this issue. So I doubt it was intentional since Marshall fixed it for him.


----------



## tolm

My combo had that issue: couldn’t use two 16ohm cabs into the two 8 ohm sockets despite the manual (and common amp knowledge!) saying you could. Took it back to the shop and tested all the other Origins in stock (3 combos and 2 heads) and they all had the same issue.

Last I heard, Marshall were doing a recall to fix them all. I’ve changed my order to a 50W head now, though, and have ordered a custom diagonal 2x12 from Zilla.


----------



## micval

Sorry I didn't formulate that clear enough the first time. I have a 2x12 with two 16ohm speakers wired either in parallel for a total impedance of 8 ohms or split to stereo effectively having two 16 ohm cabs in one enclosure. When I did the split and put two leads from the two 8 ohm outputs on the Origin to the two inputs on the cab, both speakers worked. My friend has the same cab with different speakers, but the same impedance and configuration options. So I split his cab too and plugged one lead to one of my speakers and the other to one of his, again both 16 ohm. This time however only one worked.

I guess it doesn't matter now if the issue is acknowledged, just wanted to clarify...


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

............ That's....... A little f*cked up! :-O Confused Dot Com!


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Would this be of any use to people? ;-)


----------



## m1989jmp

Does anyone have info whether Origin 50H is cathode or fixed bias? I can't seem to find anything online.


----------



## MarshallDog

m1989jmp said:


> Does anyone have info whether Origin 50H is cathode or fixed bias? I can't seem to find anything online.


 
Its fixed biased meaning change of tubes = a rebias.


----------



## m1989jmp

MarshallDog said:


> Its fixed biased meaning change of tubes = a rebias.



Thanks


----------



## william embry

m1989jmp said:


> Does anyone have info whether Origin 50H is cathode or fixed bias? I can't seem to find anything online.


I got the 20 watt head from Sweetwater and asked my rep the same question. He didn't know but contacted Marshall and called me back. They are all cathode biased. I put Mullurds in the power section


m1989jmp said:


> Does anyone have info whether Origin 50H is cathode or fixed bias? I can't seem to find anything online.


I have the 20 watt head and my Sweetwater rep contacted Marshall and They said they are all cathode biased. I put Mullards in the power and Tung Sol in the pre. Playing through a 212 with greenbacks. It sounds pretty glorious to my ears.


----------



## BanditPanda

Looks like you've got the right combo of tubes and speakers right there!!


----------



## william embry

BanditPanda said:


> Looks like you've got the right combo of tubes and speakers right there!!


Thanks BP. When your as old as I am most of the trial and error has been done. I know What I like and What works most of the time. Greenbacks and kicking up the master are what this amp wants.


----------



## bad565ss

Got a chance to spend around 45 minutes on a Origin 50 combo this week. Plugged a new Les Paul Junior straight in. I thought it sounded pretty darn good. Expecting a 2203? You'll be disappointed. But it had a nice growl to it when pushed that most classic rock players would like. I could see it getting pretty dirty with the right O.D. pedals out front. The power scaling worked well, no paint peeling involved. Rolled off it cleaned up real nice too. I liked it.


----------



## MarshallDog

william embry said:


> Thanks BP. When your as old as I am most of the trial and error has been done. I know What I like and What works most of the time. Greenbacks and kicking up the master are what this amp wants.



Yup I agree! I use the Creamback but very similar if not the same. This amp likes Mullard power tubes also IMO!


----------



## MarshallDog

bad565ss said:


> Got a chance to spend around 45 minutes on a Origin 50 combo this week. Plugged a new Les Paul Junior straight in. I thought it sounded pretty darn good. Expecting a 2203? You'll be disappointed. But it had a nice growl to it when pushed that most classic rock players would like. I could see it getting pretty dirty with the right O.D. pedals out front. The power scaling worked well, no paint peeling involved. Rolled off it cleaned up real nice too. I liked it.



I think its one of the best amps Marshall has come out with in years unless you are a way high gain amps or the Metal modern tone!


----------



## Snowdogyyz

Ok- now I’m confused. Do you have to re-bias on the 50C after power tube changes or not? I’ve seen yes and no posted here and on TGP.


----------



## MarshallDog

Snowdogyyz said:


> Ok- now I’m confused. Do you have to re-bias on the 50C after power tube changes or not? I’ve seen yes and no posted here and on TGP.



The 50 yes its fixed.

The 20 no its cathod.


----------



## william embry

bad565ss said:


> Got a chance to spend around 45 minutes on a Origin 50 combo this week. Plugged a new Les Paul Junior straight in. I thought it sounded pretty darn good. Expecting a 2203? You'll be disappointed. But it had a nice growl to it when pushed that most classic rock players would like. I could see it getting pretty dirty with the right O.D. pedals out front. The power scaling worked well, no paint peeling involved. Rolled off it cleaned up real nice too. I liked it.


I use Wampler Tumus to boost and fattin it up a bit and a SD1 if I want to get dirty or for a solo. In the loop I have a DD3 and a Keely Omni reverb. It sounds good to me. I'm enjoying this amp and can get any sound I need for classic rock and blues. Carry on rockers.


----------



## m1989jmp

Snowdogyyz said:


> Ok- now I’m confused. Do you have to re-bias on the 50C after power tube changes or not? I’ve seen yes and no posted here and on TGP.



I can confirm that Origin 50H 50W head does not have anything remotely similar to huge ceramic resistors in the power tube cathodes and has a bias trimpot, therefore it's 100% fixed (adjustable) bias.

There's a 1R resistor tied to both cathodes though, for measuring total bias current.

Also, the B+ is around 430VDC and screens at 415VDC with power tubes out, quite a big drop on the resistor that's there instead of a choke.


----------



## MarshallDog

m1989jmp said:


> I can confirm that Origin 50H 50W head does not have anything remotely similar to huge ceramic resistors in the power tube cathodes and has a bias trimpot, therefore it's 100% fixed (adjustable) bias.
> 
> There's a 1R resistor tied to both cathodes though, for measuring total bias current.
> 
> Also, the B+ is around 430VDC and screens at 415VDC with power tubes out, quite a big drop on the resistor that's there instead of a choke.



Which resistor is the choke?


----------



## m1989jmp

MarshallDog said:


> Which resistor is the choke?








Sorry, I didn't pay much attention to it. But there are a couple of 2W (or 5W) resistors to the left of the filter caps. The one connected between screens (1k ceramic resistors) and B+ is the one.

Unless they completely ommited it and went with separate screen voltage.

Do you have more info?


----------



## FennRx

King of Tone yellow channel sounds _phenomenal_ with the origin 50 head


----------



## Rick66

Hi all....just finished reading all 24 pages of this thread....I am probably going to pull the trigger on an Origin 20 watt head....how do you think this will sound paired with a 1965a cabinet with the original G10L 35 speakers?


----------



## ColonelForbin

Rick66 said:


> Hi all....just finished reading all 24 pages of this thread....I am probably going to pull the trigger on an Origin 20 watt head....how do you think this will sound paired with a 1965a cabinet with the original G10L 35 speakers?



Here's 204 more pages of ongoing Origin amp discussion entertainment!.. Got so crazy recently the mods deleted posts and set some folks to forced ignore..

I had a 20h with defective speaker jacks (like the other 100% of the initial run; IE, all of the amps sold and currently available... I am still waiting on a 50h preorder placed in early April.... Amp sounds killer in the newer demos which is making waiting way worse..........)

https://www.thegearpage.net/board/index.php?threads/marshall-origin.1906093/


----------



## ColonelForbin

ColonelForbin said:


> I am still waiting on a 50h preorder placed in early April.... Amp sounds killer in the newer demos which is making waiting way worse..........)



Oh man; I heard from someone else on TGP who also has a pre order with Sweetwater; they are delayed till mid July now. 

Well; shine on! Here's to the waiting..


----------



## houseofrock

Rick66 said:


> .how do you think this will sound paired with a 1965a cabinet with the original G10L 35 speakers?


G10L35 are the best 10" speakers celestion ever made. With 4 of them it should sound good. Not quite as much low end as 12" speakers but really good just the same. The 1966 cab is a 2x12 version of the 4x10 1965 cabs. I had two 1965 cabs for a while. Regretfully I sold them to accommodate a full size head.


----------



## sjruvolo

FYI...M.F. message Origin 50H is *"In stock and ready to Ship."*


----------



## ColonelForbin

Sweetwater called today to let me know my 50H preorder is shipping today!


----------



## BanditPanda

Good news Colonel!. Gotta let us know all about it !


----------



## MarshallDog

ColonelForbin said:


> Sweetwater called today to let me know my 50H preorder is shipping today!


----------



## BowerR64

So what is the boost doing on the 50? is it adding a tube or what?


----------



## FennRx

I found that this really helps


----------



## ColonelForbin

Seems to be in stock as of today at AMS/Zzounds and M.F.


----------



## BanditPanda

Colonel.I guess yours will be arriving early next week?
BP


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

BowerR64 said:


> So what is the boost doing on the 50? is it adding a tube or what?



No, I don't think it's adding a tube, or even part of a tube...... I actually think if you follow the cables in some of the pictures from the gain pot across to the main PCB, it connects straight up to the transistor right there! :-O Yes, I think there's a possibility the boost is transistor based.... and eventually goes to the little circuit that connect to V1, with the diode in it, it's diode clipping I would imagine! It's like having a pedal circuit connect to your input......

It's a boost pedal


----------



## assaf110

2 surprising demos IMHO - Origin 50 Vs...
Dirty shirly

1959 HW


----------



## solarburn

assaf110 said:


> 2 surprising demos IMHO - Origin 50 Vs...
> Dirty shirly
> 
> 1959 HW





I preferred the DS. The sustain into harmonics were there and that made it sound more lively. If price wasn't a consideration I'd do DS. It sounded better in this comparison. If cost was a consideration I'd do my own homework between them cause that's how I decide.


----------



## assaf110

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I preferred the DS. The sustain into harmonics were there and that made it sound more lively. If price wasn't a consideration I'd do DS. It sounded better in this comparison. If cost was a consideration I'd do my own homework between them cause that's how I decide.



But price is a factor. I didn't think the origin is better then the DS or the Plexy. It isn't.
But taking into account the massive price difference, i think the origin wasn't too far off. that's what surprised me.


----------



## BanditPanda

The Origin sounded like a Marshall. DS is a wanna be. The DS did offer more of a variety of tonal options and was more refined imo but refined and Marshall don't belong in the same sentence.When looking at price comparisons the Origin is a no brainer.
BP


----------



## solarburn

BanditPanda said:


> The Origin sounded like a Marshall. DS is a wanna be. The DS did offer more of a variety of tonal options and was more refined imo but refined and Marshall don't belong in the same sentence.When looking at price comparisons the Origin is a no brainer.
> BP




When I ring some neck on the Origin I'll have my answer. These clips give a reference point. I need to feel the response. 

Going by ears only? The DS wins. They were close when doing cleans. Not a hard thing to do. Breaking up? It became clear to me. However the true test is in the hands. Recording can color one way or the other.


----------



## ken361

Throw a good boost over it might be sweet


----------



## paul-e-mann

I now know since I own one the Origin is a clean amp, its gotta be cranked loud to get any breakup, even at 1 watt it is too loud for home play IMO unless you use pedals, this is why mine is going back, otherwise its a brilliant amp for gigging and has vintage tone.


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

ken361 said:


> Throw a good boost over it might be sweet



Wanna hear what that's like with fuzz? :-D


----------



## dro

Been doing live cover gigs since forever. Cant do it with just one or two tones. I used rack fx for years. Then as I upgraded amps and puter recording made it easier to build a studio of my own, started finding that multi fx is equal to covering your amp with a sleeping bag. So not being a pedal junkie , I started doing research on pedals. Didn't want the same ones everybody else has. No offense but I want My sound. Not that you have bad tone or anything. But your tone is yours. I want My tone. So I have found Carl Martin in my search. For a single channel amp like JMP 45, and now Origin 20 I find these





give me what ever I'm listening for.....still learning to upload


----------



## Bruno60

Hello, I sold my Dsl 40 and bought a Laney Ironheart (that's Hi-gain!). But to play more Old School things, I'm thinking of buying a Origin 20H. But I have a question: should we adjust the bias as on the dsl, during tube changes?
Thanks .


----------



## assaf110

Bruno60 said:


> Hello, I sold my Dsl 40 and bought a Laney Ironheart (that's Hi-gain!). But to play more Old School things, I'm thinking of buying a Origin 20H. But I have a question: should we adjust the bias as on the dsl, during tube changes?
> Thanks .


On the 20H - no. (you do have to bias the 50H/C).


----------



## MarshallDog

Nice board setup! What brand of patch cables are those?


----------



## dro

Thanks Dog George L's


----------



## ShawnShal

Just received the Origin 50 h 4 days ago. Still experimenting with it. It definitely sounds best turned up, I live alone so no problem. Using a v30 orange 212 cab and sounds awesome, tried a cheap vox 412 not so good.
Mine also won't support two cabs connected to the 8 ohm Jack's. Was hoping that was fixed by now. Has anyone here had this remedied yet? What are the options? Thanks.


----------



## BanditPanda

Send it back and have them check the next one before they send it out.


----------



## MarshallDog

dro said:


> Thanks Dog George L's



I may have to try some of those. They look high quality and very compact?!


----------



## MarshallDog

assaf110 said:


> 2 surprising demos IMHO - Origin 50 Vs...
> Dirty shirly
> 
> 1959 HW





Its amazing how close these amps sounded IMO!


----------



## K2JLX

Has anyone removed the chassis on the 50h yet? If so is there a bias test point on the PCB or 1ohm resistors between cathode and ground on the power tubes sockets?


----------



## MarshallDog

K2JLX said:


> Has anyone removed the chassis on the 50h yet? If so is there a bias test point on the PCB or 1ohm resistors between cathode and ground on the power tubes sockets?



The 50H is just like the 50 Combo...no bias points and it is NOT (cathode biased) meaning it needs to be biased when new POWER tubes are installed....period!


----------



## ken361

I alway like their videos I imagine the origin sounds more like this, I have to try one. Though most vids sound kind of bad to me.


----------



## CyrusTheFabulous

ken361 said:


> I alway like their videos I imagine the origin sounds more like this, I have to try one. Though most vids sound kind of bad to me.




It helps that he's using a Royer ribbon mic mixed with a 57, it gives a really accurate representation of a guitar amp, when placed/mixed even just moderately well. This is a lot like what the amp sounds like new, tube/speaker changes affect it a lot. 

I don't even bother with most recorded demos, because the mic, it's placement and mixing can drastically change the vibe vs what an amp sounds like in real life. That Royer is pretty awesome for an accurate "in the room" capture, the 57 is usually just used to fill in the upper mids a bit, as that's the the only weakness in the Royer, but honestly you could get buy with just some eq and no 57.

To get an idea of how useless demos can actually be, some of the most searing melt your face solos from back in the day were recorded using a small little Princeton or Champ.


----------



## CyrusTheFabulous

Oh and another reason I don't bother much with demos, even a $20,000 mic will require SOME eq to correct for placement. I have little confidence in most folks making demos engineering skills, I barely trust my own! I suppose if someone made a capsule 12in big for a mic, that might not be the case and you wouldn't need ANY eq! Who knows! Hahahahaha!


----------



## MarshallDog

ken361 said:


> I alway like their videos I imagine the origin sounds more like this, I have to try one. Though most vids sound kind of bad to me.





Great video, thats how mine sounds but a touch thicker with the G12M-65 Creamback in her!!! This does sound good though!!!!


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

K2JLX said:


> Has anyone removed the chassis on the 50h yet? If so is there a bias test point on the PCB or 1ohm resistors between cathode and ground on the power tubes sockets?



There is a picture somewhere on this forum of where the bias points were supposed to be soldered... Though they haven't actually put the 'terminals'(?) on..... 

I think it may be on the gut shots thread?


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

CyrusTheFabulous said:


> Oh and another reason I don't bother much with demos, even a $20,000 mic will require SOME eq to correct for placement. I have little confidence in most folks making demos engineering skills, I barely trust my own! I suppose if someone made a capsule 12in big for a mic, that might not be the case and you wouldn't need ANY eq! Who knows! Hahahahaha!



I use a 12 inch speaker cab as a sub mic on kick drum if that info is of any use to ya?


----------



## ColonelForbin

MarshallDog said:


> Great video, thats how mine sounds but a touch thicker with the G12M-65 Creamback in her!!! This does sound good though!!!!



Yeah; G12M65 Creamback sounds awesome with the Origin!


----------



## K2JLX

MarshallDog said:


> The 50H is just like the 50 Combo...no bias points and it is NOT (cathode biased) meaning it needs to be biased when new POWER tubes are installed....period!



I believe this to be the bias point, seems like Marshall didn’t finish the job


----------



## MarshallDog

K2JLX said:


> I believe this to be the bias point, seems like Marshall didn’t finish the job



Could be IDK...


----------



## ColonelForbin

Got my replacement 50h from Sweetwater today! Seems all good; has the new sticker over speaker jack area making me think was repaired in house by Sweetwater. All good with me if it works right! And guessing it will..

Here's what that sticker overlay looks like:


----------



## MarshallDog

Played mine tonight and does that 800.00 amp sound ass kicking mother phucking dam good. I played my MKII before I played it and it was right there....dam. What a great vintage sounding new Marshall amp!!!!!


----------



## CyrusTheFabulous

MarshallDog said:


> Played mine tonight and does that 800.00 amp sound ass kicking mother phucking dam good. I played my MKII before I played it and it was right there....dam. What a great vintage sounding new Marshall amp!!!!!



I asked you in the other thread we were talking in, but maybe you missed it, you said you're running Millard RI EL34s, but have you swapped the preamp tubes at all? Curious, I may try the Mullard34s, but so far the ax7s that came with it seem best suited for the amp. I have a modest collection, but I even went back after trying some of my old Millard ecc83s! I only have three left, and one of them is starting to sound thin with a slightly unpleasant midrange bump...


----------



## MarshallDog

CyrusTheFabulous said:


> I asked you in the other thread we were talking in, but maybe you missed it, you said you're running Millard RI EL34s, but have you swapped the preamp tubes at all? Curious, I may try the Mullard34s, but so far the ax7s that came with it seem best suited for the amp. I have a modest collection, but I even went back after trying some of my old Millard ecc83s! I only have three left, and one of them is starting to sound thin with a slightly unpleasant midrange bump...



Sorry about that...yes running The Tube Store 7025 Preferred Series tubes and I did put a G12M-65 Creamback in it. Tonal Bliss IMO!


----------



## CyrusTheFabulous

MarshallDog said:


> Sorry about that...yes running The Tube Store 7025 Preferred Series tubes and I did put a G12M-65 Creamback in it. Tonal Bliss IMO!



No problem at all.

I'm using a Celestion Gold myself in an Avatar 1x12 open back cab, the "vintage" model if I remember correctly. I got hooked on alnico speakers, it's a problem...$$$


----------



## masahs

K2JLX said:


> I believe this to be the bias point, seems like Marshall didn’t finish the job


Yep. I spoke to Marshall. These are the bias points. I have used them to bias the amp. I was thinking of soldering pins to them to make it easier .


----------



## jericbrazier

Crunchifyable said:


> You have a point. Marshall is doing it again...creating too many lines.
> 
> It makes me wonder if they are taking what they learned from Steve D ( the Vintage modern, the astoria, and the class 5) and just repacking it all.
> 
> I suspect it will be another haze. No one will be raving over these. Friedman's beat them to it (and sounds better). They don't sound bad but don't sound great either. Maybe they just need the right speakers and guitarist.
> 
> The tilt seems suspiciously like the ISF on blackstar amps. Would be ironic if they took that back from Blackstar.


This amp sells for exponentially less than a Friedman too. I think Marshall’s trying to give people what they’ve been asking for; an inexpensive single channel, vintage voiced at a price most people can afford.
I seem to remember people complaining Marshall didn’t have enough lines. They only have 4, that I’m aware of; RI’s, DSL’s, Code, JVM, and Origin. Astoria is gone. 
I’m not willing to to pay 3k+ for a mass produced combo, but different strokes...I have a ‘15 dsl40c, and I don’t have any need. I can dial in the dsl to sound similar to an Origin, but the dsl does so much more tonally than the Origin. 
People seem to be digging them, but we’ll see how many Origins are on Reverb in 2 years.


----------



## jericbrazier

el_bastardo said:


> Why would I give a shit if you or anyone else has one? You having one has no influence on what I'm trying to say. My comment was in response to your comment about the asian made parts. The Jubilee reissue might _technically_ be "made in England", but one look inside screams Asian electronics....Sony guts!
> 
> And for what it's worth, it doesn't matter to me. If an amp works well and sounds good I couldn't care less who made it or where.


Completely! They only produce tubes in China and Russia, so there goes made in England. The Jube is assembled in the UK, but the lions share of its components come from Asia. Same with “made in USA” amps. They’re assembled here, and if you look closely they won’t say made in USA. They’ll use euphemisms like assembled in, produced in, etc. To legally label a product made in the USA; over 90% of all components must be produced in the USA. Handmade boutique amps even use Asian parts because that’s the only place to procure them.


----------



## K2JLX

masahs said:


> Yep. I spoke to Marshall. These are the bias points. I have used them to bias the amp. I was thinking of soldering pins to them to make it easier .



Nice. Solves that mystery then, I wonder why Marshall didn’t bother soldering two pins in the first place, after all they went to the effort of putting in the bias adjustment pot.


----------



## masahs

K2JLX said:


> Nice. Solves that mystery then, I wonder why Marshall didn’t bother soldering two pins in the first place, after all they went to the effort of putting in the bias adjustment pot.


I actually think they forgot to...


----------



## MarshallDog

K2JLX said:


> Nice. Solves that mystery then, I wonder why Marshall didn’t bother soldering two pins in the first place, after all they went to the effort of putting in the bias adjustment pot.



They wanted to save 10 cents!


----------



## ShawnShal

ColonelForbin said:


> Got my replacement 50h from Sweetwater today! Seems all good; has the new sticker over speaker jack area making me think was repaired in house by Sweetwater. All good with me if it works right! And guessing it will..
> 
> Here's what that sticker overlay looks like:


so do you know if SW repaired it or did they get a new batch from Marshall ? I'm dealing with MF I told them about the sticker, they are going to check and get back to me. Thks.


----------



## ShawnShal

Well MF doesn't think they have one with the sticker and sent me a UPS label to return it free of charge. I really want this amp so I emailed Marshall instead and they responded in one day. Gave me a local repair shop info and said to show them my receipt and they can order a repair kit and make the fix. That's what I'm going to do.


----------



## K2JLX

Does anyone have any idea what the repair kit consists of, new jacks, pcb components?


----------



## CyrusTheFabulous

MarshallDog said:


> Sorry about that...yes running The Tube Store 7025 Preferred Series tubes and I did put a G12M-65 Creamback in it. Tonal Bliss IMO!



Dude, thanks for the heads up on these, very nice. My first impression is they are easily the best new production ax7s I've tried. Round and warm but with plenty of clarity! I went from my old Mullards back to back with these, pretty f'n close! I'm a little in shock! Maybe it's just because they're new to me and it's just a honeymoon phase, but still really impressed.


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

http://equipboard.com/recent_activity/480818?src=email

Settles that for me!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I should have my origin 50h this Tuesday  I will report back in time


----------



## MarshallDog

I did some tube rolling and tried Mullard reissue 12ax7s and they sound great in this amp IMO! Will keep them in there for a while.


----------



## MarshallDog

You will love it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> I did some tube rolling and tried Mullard reissue 12ax7s and they sound great in this amp IMO! Will keep them in there for a while.


MD have you tried cp ruby’s in it? The 12ax7’s or cp ruby’s el34’s?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MD the reason I ask is , I have put cp 12ax7’s both ruby and sovteck, with ruby cp’s El34’s in my 40c , they seem to be doing a good job in that amp , for me anyway, curious if they would change the tonal character of the origin?


----------



## solarburn

CyrusTheFabulous said:


> Dude, thanks for the heads up on these, very nice. My first impression is they are easily the best new production ax7s I've tried. Round and warm but with plenty of clarity! I went from my old Mullards back to back with these, pretty f'n close! I'm a little in shock! Maybe it's just because they're new to me and it's just a honeymoon phase, but still really impressed.




12AX7 AC7+ HG are the same tubes. Tube amp doctor has their label too which are the same.

I would only use in V1. And yes...they are good.


----------



## MarshallDog

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> MD have you tried cp ruby’s in it? The 12ax7’s or cp ruby’s el34’s?



No not yet. Why, Rubys are just rebranded tubes just like a few others. I have tried Tung-Sols, JJs, EH, Svetlanas, Winged Cs and I keep coming back to the Mullard EL34s in basically all my amps.

As for preamp tubes, Ive tried all these plus more and my two favorites seemed to be the Tube Store 7025s and the Mullard 12ax7s.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> No not yet. Why, Rubys are just rebranded tubes just like a few others. I have tried Tung-Sols, JJs, EH, Svetlanas, Winged Cs and I keep coming back to the Mullard EL34s in basically all my amps.
> 
> As for preamp tubes, Ive tried all these plus more and my two favorites seemed to be the Tube Store 7025s and the Mullard 12ax7s.


Ok MD thanks for the response, the reason I asked was those are the spares I have already purchased, and wanted to know if you had any thoughts, or experience with them!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I am going to inquire about Mullards, and tungsols, at my local GC. And get them on order


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Okay guys I finally got my origin 50H, I played it for about 2 hours at gig volume,  yes I love it, I am going to use a goofy anology (my wife hates when I say this). A tri tip roast is a poor mans prime rib, I am going to call this amp a poor mans plexi,!! And did I mention that I love this amp


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Oh yea I have a terrible short clip And I think my phone was going on a rampage, the volume cuts in and out. But I am going to put it up anyway, origin 50 H volume noon, gain dimed, presence dimed boost knob pulled the rest of the eq’s at noon, the end of the vid is where you hear what I am hearing, don’t know what I did wrong but I will get it figured out and post a proper clip


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Is up with my cheap ass phone recoding  I tried to do a short clip, and the volume fades in and out  only picked it up today , I love it I will get my phone recording to work and get a better clip up,what you hear at the end is what my ears heard throughout!


----------



## OOW_JIM

New here! I'm torn between getting a dsl100hr or the ORI50h I use pedals for all my effects so not having reverb isn't an issue. Just need some help deciding. I play in a pop punk band similar to ( face to face, blink, alkaline Trio, Jimmy eat world, etc..) but when im not with the band I like playing classic rock (zeppelin, AC/DC, Boston) Also love the Darkness!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## cliffenstein

OOW_JIM said:


> New here! I'm torn between getting a dsl100hr or the ORI50h I use pedals for all my effects so not having reverb isn't an issue. Just need some help deciding. I play in a pop punk band similar to ( face to face, blink, alkaline Trio, Jimmy eat world, etc..) but when im not with the band I like playing classic rock (zeppelin, AC/DC, Boston) Also love the Darkness!
> Thanks in advance!



I play in a punk rock band very much like the Ramones called the Huntingtons and I use an original issue JCM 2000 DSL100. I'm super happy with it...it definitely gives every bit of what I need. I don't use pedals or effects at all, though.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

OOW_JIM said:


> New here! I'm torn between getting a dsl100hr or the ORI50h I use pedals for all my effects so not having reverb isn't an issue. Just need some help deciding. I play in a pop punk band similar to ( face to face, blink, alkaline Trio, Jimmy eat world, etc..) but when im not with the band I like playing classic rock (zeppelin, AC/DC, Boston) Also love the Darkness!
> Thanks in advance!


Either one of them will be just fine, try both of them out and let your ears decide, the 50H is a loud and proud amp, so you will have to put some pedals for low volume playing, the dsl will do low volume easily


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

OOW_JIM said:


> New here! I'm torn between getting a dsl100hr or the ORI50h I use pedals for all my effects so not having reverb isn't an issue. Just need some help deciding. I play in a pop punk band similar to ( face to face, blink, alkaline Trio, Jimmy eat world, etc..) but when im not with the band I like playing classic rock (zeppelin, AC/DC, Boston) Also love the Darkness!
> Thanks in advance!


And welcome to the forum new MF’r


----------



## OOW_JIM

Thanks All I've played both, I think I'm leaning more toward the ORI50H!


----------



## OOW_JIM

cliffenstein said:


> I play in a punk rock band very much like the Ramones called the Huntingtons and I use an original issue JCM 2000 DSL100. I'm super happy with it...it definitely gives every bit of what I need. I don't use pedals or effects at all, though.


Dude!!!!! I saw you guys at Corner Stone!!! High school Rock N Roll is an awesome record!


----------



## Dan Zinca

Hello guys!
I need your help to solve two problems I'm facing. I just got my new Marshall Origin 20 combo and I have the following problems:
1. As soon as I start it, there is a hum, which I suspect comes from the power transformer. The yellow mask overheats very heavily in the area of the two switches. After about an hour of playing, it gets quite bad.
2. The power attenuation when I switch from 20 watts to 3 watts and then to 0.1 watts does not seem to be so obvious.I mean, when I'm running on low power, or 0.1 watts, I can not give the master volume to the maximum, to get that overdrive, because I bother the neighbors. On this setting, the amplifier seems pretty dazzling. Is this normal?
To solve this impediment I use drive pedals, but I would still want a natural overdrive ...
Thanx!
Dan


----------



## tce63

Dan Zinca said:


> Hello guys!
> I need your help to solve two problems I'm facing. I just got my new Marshall Origin 20 combo and I have the following problems:
> 1. As soon as I start it, there is a hum, which I suspect comes from the power transformer. The yellow mask overheats very heavily in the area of the two switches. After about an hour of playing, it gets quite bad.
> 2. The power attenuation when I switch from 20 watts to 3 watts and then to 0.1 watts does not seem to be so obvious.I mean, when I'm running on low power, or 0.1 watts, I can not give the master volume to the maximum, to get that overdrive, because I bother the neighbors. On this setting, the amplifier seems pretty dazzling. Is this normal?
> To solve this impediment I use drive pedals, but I would still want a natural overdrive ...
> Thanx!
> Dan



I answer you here also 

For your first question i have no answer, my Origin hum just a little, when i take out the guitar cable its quit.
I have dimmer for the lights in the same room and that can be a part of the problem.

But the second question i hope i can.

I had the problem that my Single coils guitars didnt break up before the amp almost reach full gain and full volume.
It was easier wih my LP of cource, but had to be at 4 a clock booth Gain and Volume

So i run the amp with my Vox cab with 2*12 Greenbacks and that was a big differnce

I ordered a 10" Greenback and now i have to turn the Gain down quite a bit and the amp still breakup

Hope this helps a little


----------



## Dan Zinca

Thank you for your answer. That hum or noise is there whether or not the guitar is plug in or not, so I suspect it may be from the transformer and maybe that's why it gets so hot. Its not from audio path of the amp.
I tried both, with my strat and with my les paul, but for breakup I must have gain and master volumes at 3 o'clock. I intrigue that the amp is pretty loud even on the low setting.


----------



## Axis39

Dan Zinca said:


> Hello guys!
> I need your help to solve two problems I'm facing. I just got my new Marshall Origin 20 combo and I have the following problems:
> 1. As soon as I start it, there is a hum, which I suspect comes from the power transformer. The yellow mask overheats very heavily in the area of the two switches. After about an hour of playing, it gets quite bad.
> 2. The power attenuation when I switch from 20 watts to 3 watts and then to 0.1 watts does not seem to be so obvious.I mean, when I'm running on low power, or 0.1 watts, I can not give the master volume to the maximum, to get that overdrive, because I bother the neighbors. On this setting, the amplifier seems pretty dazzling. Is this normal?
> To solve this impediment I use drive pedals, but I would still want a natural overdrive ...
> Thanx!
> Dan



I am not sure what to tell you about the heat and hum, but that would make me nervous. I cannot say I've noticed my 20C getting hot at all. Certainly I have no hum until I am pushing the gain up quite a bit. 

My 20C shows a bit of volume difference between 3 and 20 watts. I have actually used the 3 watt setting for my last two live gigs, but, I have also been using the DI Out to run it through the PA. The DI Out actually surprised em with how spectacular it sounds!

Bumping down to the 1/2 watt setting, on the other hand is a big difference. It seems like the 1/2 watt to 3 watt jump is a bigger difference, tone-wise, than the 3 to 20 watt jump. The biggest difference I experience is the clipping seems to go up a little and the lower mids seem to thin out some. I think the mid thing is about speaker movement.

I do tend to run my Master Volume over around 3:00, and fiddle with my guitar's volume to vary the amount of overdrive. On the 1/2 watt setting, I can probably go a little lighter. But, i admit, i am not a higher gain kinda guy. But, I do like a bit of dirt going. Like Classic Rock kinda levels, heavy Blues kinda stuff.


----------



## ken361

I hear like a power surge or something when I power up maybe a slight hum but its very low sounding. No big deal.


----------



## tce63

Dan Zinca said:


> Thank you for your answer. That hum or noise is there whether or not the guitar is plug in or not, so I suspect it may be from the transformer and maybe that's why it gets so hot. Its not from audio path of the amp.
> I tried both, with my strat and with my les paul, but for breakup I must have gain and master volumes at 3 o'clock. I intrigue that the amp is pretty loud even on the low setting.



Sorry (from Sweden) If I was unclear
What I meant was that with the new Greenback speaker, The Origin 20C begins to breakup much sooner than with the original V-speaker.
So you can play at much lower volume than with the original speaker and get a nice breakup.

Cheers


----------



## Dan Zinca

Aha! I understand now. I will try this. But, what would be the explanation?
Thank you! Can you tell me with the Greenback wich are the gain and volume positions to breakup?
Thanks!
Dan


----------



## Dan Zinca

ken361 said:


> I hear like a power surge or something when I power up maybe a slight hum but its very low sounding. No big deal.


I do not mind that noise, it's not loud, but if it comes from the power transformer,I'm afraid of damaging the amplifier over time.


----------



## tce63

Dan Zinca said:


> Aha! I understand now. I will try this. But, what would be the explanation?
> Thank you! Can you tell me with the Greenback wich are the gain and volume positions to breakup?
> Thanks!
> Dan



I think that the Greenbacks starts to breakup faster then the V-Speaker, i can´t understand why they didn´t put them in at the first place. (price maybe)

I have just tested with a telecaster, master at 6 and gain on 6, in 0,3 watts mode it is very friendly volume (bedroom)
And with a Gibson LP, master at 7 and gain on 3 and thats low volume 

https://celestion.com/product/31/g10_greenback/

Price around 100Usd, well spent money

.


----------



## Dan Zinca

tce63 said:


> I think that the Greenbacks starts to breakup faster then the V-Speaker, i can´t understand why they didn´t put them in at the first place. (price maybe)
> 
> I have just tested with a telecaster, master at 6 and gain on 6, in 0,3 watts mode it is very friendly volume (bedroom)
> And with a Gibson LP, master at 7 and gain on 3 and thats low volume
> 
> https://celestion.com/product/31/g10_greenback/
> 
> Price around 100Usd, well spent money
> 
> .


I already ordered it for 75 euros with shipment included .
I hope I will not lose the warranty of the amplifier.
Thank you !


----------



## tce63

Dan Zinca said:


> I already ordered it for 75 euros with shipment included .
> I hope I will not lose the warranty of the amplifier.
> Thank you !



Fantastic price 
I paid 91 Euro at Thomann


----------



## Dan Zinca

tce63 said:


> Fantastic price
> I paid 91 Euro at Thomann


Now, on Thomann, is 88 euros plus 20 euros shipping. I bought it from Kytary.cz for about 75 euro, shipping included.
More exactly 70 euros, because I had a 5 euro discount from a previous order


----------



## tce63

Dan Zinca said:


> Now, on Thomann, is 88 euros plus 20 euros shipping. I bought it from Kytary.cz for about 75 euro, shipping included.
> More exactly 70 euros, because I had a 5 euro discount from a previous order



Thanks for the tips


----------



## Dan Zinca

tce63 said:


> Thanks for the tips


And I thank you for your help!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

tce63 said:


> Thanks for the tips





Dan Zinca said:


> And I thank you for your help!


Dan I think the bump, and slight hum you are hearing is normal, mine (50h) does it, just be sure you turn the volume down each time you power up, or off, when mine was new, I too thought that it got a bit warm, but all is well, and the amp sounds better every time I play it! Cheers


----------



## Dan Zinca

I'm glad to hear it's not abnormal and not just my amplifier behaves like this. Anyway, I wrote an email to Thomann, the online shop where I bought it, and I'm waiting for their opinion, too.
After all, I have a 3-year guarantee.
Thanks for your advice.
Dan


----------



## whitecloud

Received my Avatar Vintage S&P 1x12 closed back cab with a Celestion Greenback the other day. Got it to mate with my Origin 20h. Not only does it look very nice and seems to match up well starting to sound Great as anticipated. I created NCD here
http://www.marshallforum.com/threads/ncd-avatar-content.104555/
and I'll insert a couple pics in this post


----------



## Dan Zinca

whitecloud said:


> Received my Avatar Vintage S&P 1x12 closed back cab with a Celestion Greenback the other day. Got it to mate with my Origin 20h. Not only does it look very nice and seems to match up well starting to sound Great as anticipated. I created NCD here
> http://www.marshallforum.com/threads/ncd-avatar-content.104555/
> and I'll insert a couple pics in this post


Very nice! How does La Grange sound through Origin 20?


----------



## ken361

Any Strat players here? I really dig how it sounds on these amps


----------



## tce63

ken361 said:


> Any Strat players here? I really dig how it sounds on these amps



No Strats but i have Esquire and telecaster, sounds just great


----------



## whitecloud

Dan Zinca said:


> Very nice! How does La Grange sound through Origin 20?


Takes longer to dial in than with the Bogner Blue and Dano TOD v1. biggest issue is loss of bass or low mids. That said the LG sounds really good with it once dialed in, but the Blue and TOD seem a better match. I should also add my "clean" amp tone isn't really so it's got some hair on it as I love the Origin's base tone and pedals mainly for lower volumes say around 90 db's. Also use the medium power setting on the O20h. Still tinkering with settings and pedals may pick up another as I have specific tones in mind and am getting real close


----------



## whitecloud

ken361 said:


> Any Strat players here? I really dig how it sounds on these amps


As you may remember I have a Tokai Silver Star 70's headstock and Logo enough to cause threats of lawsuits etc. It's a very nice axe being its about 40 years old. Pretty much hung up on the neck pup as it and the middle are stock Alnico "Grey Bottoms" lower output Vintage sounding but the Bridge is a BG "Phatty" so like 11k pretty Hot. So to answer your question think the "Strat" sound fabolous with the Origin


----------



## Dan Zinca

whitecloud said:


> Takes longer to dial in than with the Bogner Blue and Dano TOD v1. biggest issue is loss of bass or low mids. That said the LG sounds really good with it once dialed in, but the Blue and TOD seem a better match. I should also add my "clean" amp tone isn't really so it's got some hair on it as I love the Origin's base tone and pedals mainly for lower volumes say around 90 db's. Also use the medium power setting on the O20h. Still tinkering with settings and pedals may pick up another as I have specific tones in mind and am getting real close


I asked you because I had a choice between La Grange and Egnater Goldsmith. I chose Goldsmith mainly for the opportunity to set the boost before or after overdrive. Now I'm using a lo to mid drive VisualSound Drivetrain and a City Tone Golden Plexi pedal for hi drive.
Drivetrain pedal I tried it before with a Vox Ac10C1 and I was ready to sell it, but with Origin sounds cool, pure honey .


----------



## Dan Zinca

ken361 said:


> Any Strat players here? I really dig how it sounds on these amps


I use an American Special Fender with Texas Special single coils and it sounds fantastic on Origin 20 combo. Being a bedroom player, I also use drive pedals, but the result is great.


----------



## tce63

Dan Zinca said:


> I use an American Special Fender with Texas Special single coils and it sounds fantastic on Origin 20 combo. Being a bedroom player, I also use drive pedals, but the result is great.



I Use a TC E Spark Boost in the FX-loop for my Origin 20C.

Dial in the amount of Gain you like on the amp, turn down the volume on the spark pedal, dial in the master on the amp, I have it around 7.

Adjust the volume on the Spark boost to the volume you like, perfect for bedroom level.

Almost like a volume pedal in the FX-loop


----------



## Dan Zinca

tce63 said:


> I Use a TC E Spark Boost in the FX-loop for my Origin 20C.
> 
> Dial in the amount of Gain you like on the amp, turn down the volume on the spark pedal, dial in the master on the amp, I have it around 7.
> 
> Adjust the volume on the Spark boost to the volume you like, perfect for bedroom level.
> 
> Almost like a volume pedal in the FX-loop


I'll try ! I have also a Hagstrom Super Swede, I forgot to say . Great guitar!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> Any Strat players here? I really dig how it sounds on these amps


I am! And later today I will put up a clip with a modest bit of a tone profile on my origin 50h, nothing special just a bit of a run through of some ideas I have, been mostly playing Gibson’s with the origin, so may need to tweak some settings!  Will use an affinity strat with a mighty mite neck, and loaded pick guard, with a JBjr in the bridge


----------



## whitecloud

Dan Zinca said:


> I asked you because I had a choice between La Grange and Egnater Goldsmith. I chose Goldsmith mainly for the opportunity to set the boost before or after overdrive. Now I'm using a lo to mid drive VisualSound Drivetrain and a City Tone Golden Plexi pedal for hi drive.
> Drivetrain pedal I tried it before with a Vox Ac10C1 and I was ready to sell it, but with Origin sounds cool, pure honey .


So you didn't like the Goldsmith? Not much reviews or vids on that one besides Pete Thorn's and he can make anything sound good and it did caught my attention but not enough yet to pull the trigger. The Drive Train is discontinued and cheap I see. Still have a few candidates in mind. I also have a Vox AC10c and so far my TOD seems to work best with it thought the amp is finicky with drive pedals


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

QUOTE="ken361, post: 1765740, member: 8099"]Any Strat players here? I really dig how it sounds on these amps[/QUOTE]
Here you go Ken sloppy playing and all


----------



## tce63

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> QUOTE="ken361, post: 1765740, member: 8099"]Any Strat players here? I really dig how it sounds on these amps


Here you go Ken sloppy playing and all 



Sounds great


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

https://youtu.be/MDVTc1j8s28


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I can’t figure out what the hell keeps happening but the first time I tried to post the clip it takes you to my Utube channel?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

tce63 said:


> Here you go Ken sloppy playing and all
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds great


Thanks brother, the instrument was originally 40$ , I put the left handed mightymite neck and mightymite loaded pick guard, then Seymour Duncan jbjr in the bridge, it’s in standard tuning, 10/46’s! The yellow one is D standard with 11/54’s, with a Seymour Duncan invader in the bridge


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

First clip is the amp’s gain only, the second clip is with a SD1 set as a clean boost, amp gain off  thanks to all my Marshall brothers who take the time to check them both out!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## ken361

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


>



the tone much different from the Affinity to the MIM?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> the tone much different from the Affinity to the MIM?


Just a bit the MIM has the jbjr in the bridge, and a hot rails in the neck, with the tone lab I can get trowerish tones, and I think it rings a bit clearer, but my D tuned hot rod the yellow one is just a beast, so my opinion is that they are all 3 good for different things, I sold the only American strat I bought at the end of 83 , but I had modified it as well


----------



## ken361

thought they might of been single coils thats what im using


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> thought they might of been single coils thats what im using


I am not using any single coils in the bridge on any of my strats, Ken


----------



## Dan Zinca

whitecloud said:


> So you didn't like the Goldsmith? Not much reviews or vids on that one besides Pete Thorn's and he can make anything sound good and it did caught my attention but not enough yet to pull the trigger. The Drive Train is discontinued and cheap I see. Still have a few candidates in mind. I also have a Vox AC10c and so far my TOD seems to work best with it thought the amp is finicky with drive pedals


Tomorrow I'll get the Goldsmith and I'll see how it matches the Origin. Yes, Visual Sound Drivetrain is no longer manufactured, but you can also find a Reverend Drivetrain that is the same schematic. With the Vox AC10 C1 the best was Timmy and especially the BB Preamp, for my taste.


----------



## whitecloud

Dan Zinca said:


> Tomorrow I'll get the Goldsmith and I'll see how it matches the Origin. Yes, Visual Sound Drivetrain is no longer manufactured, but you can also find a Reverend Drivetrain that is the same schematic. With the Vox AC10 C1 the best was Timmy and especially the BB Preamp, for my taste.


Cool, let me know your impressions of the Goldsmith. How's the BB Preamp with the Origin? You say you like it with the AC10. Yeah before I knew V1 of the Dano TOD was a Timmy clone I bought it and still have it after all these years and for now best I have for the Vox, but always still trying to get that 5% more  Back to the Origin the main deal for me is two fold. 1.Just trying to find the best pedal to bump the amp already with some hair on it so I don't need to have it so loud. Usually on medium power and we are not talking bedroom levels. Like to retain as much of the amps base tone. I suppose if a pedal could go beyond that and it sounded great as well, wouldn't complain. 2. I have a Suhr Reactive load box that go into cab/mic IR's for recording so can be on high power and drive the amp pretty good so something that fine tunes things or gets a it really screaming. Been researching Treble Boosters for that task so hope if I go that route, I pick the appropriate one for my needs.


----------



## Dan Zinca

whitecloud said:


> Cool, let me know your impressions of the Goldsmith. How's the BB Preamp with the Origin? You say you like it with the AC10. Yeah before I knew V1 of the Dano TOD was a Timmy clone I bought it and still have it after all these years and for now best I have for the Vox, but always still trying to get that 5% more  Back to the Origin the main deal for me is two fold. 1.Just trying to find the best pedal to bump the amp already with some hair on it so I don't need to have it so loud. Usually on medium power and we are not talking bedroom levels. Like to retain as much of the amps base tone. I suppose if a pedal could go beyond that and it sounded great as well, wouldn't complain. 2. I have a Suhr Reactive load box that go into cab/mic IR's for recording so can be on high power and drive the amp pretty good so something that fine tunes things or gets a it really screaming. Been researching Treble Boosters for that task so hope if I go that route, I pick the appropriate one for my needs.


With Origin I like Drivetrain more than BB preamp. I live in an apartment building, so I can use the amplifier only at the bedroom level. Probably I'll buy a power attenuator in the future. I have a cheap one, but it changes the tone too much and I do not like it, so I prefer the drive pedals. I hope I will like the Goldsmith


----------



## jericbrazier

OOW_JIM said:


> New here! I'm torn between getting a dsl100hr or the ORI50h I use pedals for all my effects so not having reverb isn't an issue. Just need some help deciding. I play in a pop punk band similar to ( face to face, blink, alkaline Trio, Jimmy eat world, etc..) but when im not with the band I like playing classic rock (zeppelin, AC/DC, Boston) Also love the Darkness!
> Thanks in advance!


DSL! The Origin won’t get you anywhere close to those tones without using a pedal to get distortion and sustain. Think of the Origin as a clean (low distortion) amp.


----------



## jericbrazier

Dan Zinca said:


> I already ordered it for 75 euros with shipment included .
> I hope I will not lose the warranty of the amplifier.
> Thank you !


You will.


----------



## Dan Zinca

jericbrazier said:


> You will.


Or maybe not ;-)


----------



## whitecloud

tce63 said:


> I think that the Greenbacks starts to breakup faster then the V-Speaker, i can´t understand why they didn´t put them in at the first place. (price maybe)
> 
> I have just tested with a telecaster, master at 6 and gain on 6, in 0,3 watts mode it is very friendly volume (bedroom)
> And with a Gibson LP, master at 7 and gain on 3 and thats low volume
> 
> https://celestion.com/product/31/g10_greenback/
> 
> Price around 100Usd, well spent money
> 
> .


I can attest that the Greenback, at least the 12" breaks up faster than 12" V-Types. Last week with the addition of my Avatar 1x12 with Greenback I a/b'd back and forth between it and my BB 1x12 with V-Types and yes quicker breakup. Not going to diss the V-Type or the Fender BB 2x12 as it does sound great but for now mated with a different amp so all is well


----------



## whitecloud

Dan Zinca said:


> Or maybe not ;-)


I hear replacing the stock 10" in the O20c is a PITA. Ask @ken361 I replaced the 12" a couple times in my DSL40c and wasn't concerned about voiding the warranty but here again pretty easy task and none the wiser. A Marshall Tech would have to use a looking glass to spot any "irregularities" and be a hard nose to cry foul Me thinks


----------



## whitecloud

Hey you guys with bridge single coils one fix I've done is move the tone cap so it affects that pup. You got two tone pots and one volume. Seems silly the standard config doesn't address that. Not really needing that capacitor for the middle pickup. When I am not being lazy going to redo the whole wiring with so no load pots and a blender that can allow the neck and bridge active like middle position on a Tele. Still have all the other selector options and enough to quack about.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sounds like an excellent idea, there must be a few people who have preformed this task, I have always set my strats up like the early 80’s charvels with only a volume pot for the bridge pick up


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

But with the Gibson’s I roll the tone pot quite often


----------



## whitecloud

Here is the wiring diagram I mentioned above



switch positions are standard strat
1. bridge
2. bridge + middle
3. middle
4. middle + neck
5. neck
master volume, master no-load tone, neck blender
the neck blender pot allows adding the neck pickup to the bridge or the bridge/middle.


----------



## ddailey

does anyone know if the Origin 50 is fixed bias or cathode?


----------



## truckdub

ddailey said:


> does anyone know if the Origin 50 is fixed bias or cathode?


The 50 is fixed bias. The 20 is cathode biased.


----------



## whitecloud

Dan Zinca said:


> With Origin I like Drivetrain more than BB preamp. I live in an apartment building, so I can use the amplifier only at the bedroom level. Probably I'll buy a power attenuator in the future. I have a cheap one, but it changes the tone too much and I do not like it, so I prefer the drive pedals. I hope I will like the Goldsmith


Did you ever get the Goldsmith? If so impressions? I think for you it may just be a matter of the right OD pedal vs an attenuator. I've toyed with the idea of getting a attenuator for quite a long time and several amp ago etc. and it always seems to come down to how much they affect the tone(in a bad way) and even the spendy ones not all that transparent past the first few clicks. Also factor in the shorter tube life. I only use my Suhr Reactive load for recording and each session not very long. So back to the pedals I have a few I am scoping out and can share intel. I can go a bit louder than bedroom and sometimes up to say 95 db's. heck at even 85 starts pushing some air. If I want a more compressed tone might as well use my DSL40c at lower volumes. Trick with the Origin is to find that sweet spot. I like medium power as low degrades tone too much and high can get loud yet have a bit less gain.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I prefer my 50h in full power, but my clips are in low power, because my only means of recording is my damn phone  but this amp is getting me the goods


----------



## whitecloud

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I prefer my 50h in full power, but my clips are in low power, because my only means of recording is my damn phone  but this amp is getting me the goods


How about setting the phone further away and perhaps just for audio's sake. Many just have a picture as the video element of the vid. This way don't have to worry about what anyone sees they are mainly focused on the tones. Try Medium power and work up top full if the phone isn't overloading


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

whitecloud said:


> How about setting the phone further away and perhaps just for audio's sake. Many just have a picture as the video element of the vid. This way don't have to worry about what anyone sees they are mainly focused on the tones. Try Medium power and work up top full if the phone isn't overloading


I am as about as far away as I can get, but I am going to keep trying to get a better tone so my brother’s can hear what I am trying to do!thank you for the encouragement!


----------



## whitecloud

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I am as about as far away as I can get, but I am going to keep trying to get a better tone so my brother’s can hear what I am trying to do!thank you for the encouragement!


Don't feel bad. I battle the same dilemma. I record a lot with my GoPro and even with it pretty hard if the db's are up a lot. Running out of space behind me. I could just use a dynamic or Ribbon mic record in Cubase and try to sync it up later with the Video, but that sounds like a lot of work


----------



## Dan Zinca

whitecloud said:


> Did you ever get the Goldsmith? If so impressions? I think for you it may just be a matter of the right OD pedal vs an attenuator. I've toyed with the idea of getting a attenuator for quite a long time and several amp ago etc. and it always seems to come down to how much they affect the tone(in a bad way) and even the spendy ones not all that transparent past the first few clicks. Also factor in the shorter tube life. I only use my Suhr Reactive load for recording and each session not very long. So back to the pedals I have a few I am scoping out and can share intel. I can go a bit louder than bedroom and sometimes up to say 95 db's. heck at even 85 starts pushing some air. If I want a more compressed tone might as well use my DSL40c at lower volumes. Trick with the Origin is to find that sweet spot. I like medium power as low degrades tone too much and high can get loud yet have a bit less gain.


the pedal has arrived but I'm gone for a few days, so I can only try it on Sunday or Monday. I will communicate my impressions.


----------



## stephs

Anyone tried the Origin with a Suhr Riot or Eclipse?
I need high gain...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

stephs said:


> Anyone tried the Origin with a Suhr Riot or Eclipse?
> I need high gain...


No I only have the SD1, sorry


----------



## MarshallDog

The FullTone OCD works great also for a lot of high gain.


----------



## fancychords

I’m using a barber gain changer and an OCD. Master around 8 and gain at 6. No boost.


----------



## whitecloud

stephs said:


> Anyone tried the Origin with a Suhr Riot or Eclipse?
> I need high gain...


How much is high gain? Next time I fire up the Origin could try the DOD Gunslinger again as that pedal can sound real good and can be had real cheap.


----------



## stephs

whitecloud said:


> How much is high gain? Next time I fire up the Origin could try the DOD Gunslinger again as that pedal can sound real good and can be had real cheap.


Well, I normaly use a vintage Rat, but want more eq options for the Origin. A little more bass and a little less nasal, altough it has enough drive.
I know the OCD is a great option tough, however it have just one tone controll


----------



## MarshallDog

stephs said:


> Well, I normaly use a vintage Rat, but want more eq options for the Origin. A little more bass and a little less nasal, altough it has enough drive.
> I know the OCD is a great option tough, however it have just one tone controll



In that case you may want to try the Xotic RC booster, the newer chrome version. It’s basically 2 pedals in one and has base and treble controls. You can get a nice volume boost and a nice over drive boost that sounds very natural to the amp. It’s one of my favorite pedals.


----------



## Dan Zinca

whitecloud said:


> Did you ever get the Goldsmith? If so impressions? I think for you it may just be a matter of the right OD pedal vs an attenuator. I've toyed with the idea of getting a attenuator for quite a long time and several amp ago etc. and it always seems to come down to how much they affect the tone(in a bad way) and even the spendy ones not all that transparent past the first few clicks. Also factor in the shorter tube life. I only use my Suhr Reactive load for recording and each session not very long. So back to the pedals I have a few I am scoping out and can share intel. I can go a bit louder than bedroom and sometimes up to say 95 db's. heck at even 85 starts pushing some air. If I want a more compressed tone might as well use my DSL40c at lower volumes. Trick with the Origin is to find that sweet spot. I like medium power as low degrades tone too much and high can get loud yet have a bit less gain.


Finally, I was able to test my new Egnater Goldsmith pedal. It sounds good, it's very versatile, but it's not exactly what I wanted. The boost is very good, but for OD I still wanted a little extra gain .... Although it is described as a "mid to high gain overdrive" pedal, even with the gain button at maximum is not really my taste . Instead, if I start boost, it sounds real good. Maybe it was better to buy Silversmith which is a distortion pedal, so more gain. Tone adjustments are effective but do not keep enough bass from the amp.
Anyway, I tested it with my American Special Fender, with Texas Special single coils. I'm convinced that with humbuckers sounds good. But, like i'd said, i play at bedroom level, and the amp is almost clean. Maybe it sound much better at edge of breakup, medium to high power.
I'll tweak those days and come back with new impressions.


----------



## whitecloud

Dan Zinca said:


> Finally, I was able to test my new Egnater Goldsmith pedal. It sounds good, it's very versatile, but it's not exactly what I wanted. The boost is very good, but for OD I still wanted a little extra gain .... Although it is described as a "mid to high gain overdrive" pedal, even with the gain button at maximum is not really my taste . Instead, if I start boost, it sounds real good. Maybe it was better to buy Silversmith which is a distortion pedal, so more gain. Tone adjustments are effective but do not keep enough bass from the amp.
> Anyway, I tested it with my American Special Fender, with Texas Special single coils. I'm convinced that with humbuckers sounds good. But, like i'd said, i play at bedroom level, and the amp is almost clean. Maybe it sound much better at edge of breakup, medium to high power.
> I'll tweak those days and come back with new impressions.


Thanks for the heads up. I have some updates as well be the next message below but while I am here, it does sound like we have different needs. You're more bedroom and for me I can get away with some levels higher than that but still like to keep it manageable. Will be interesting to hear when you've tried some humbuckers .


----------



## whitecloud

OK Folks the past couple days of trying my pedals with the Origin has yielded some interesting results. First off I take back what I said about my Bogner La Grange as I have found some settings that really work and that was my mission yesterday. Turns out I like the Variac on and the presence toggle on "H" and channel blend more toward the "T" side. For old school low gain and for more gain on medium and can use it's independent Boost to taste. The Bogner Blue had already proved itself useful so no change there. Round 2 today was trying to stack pedals or put boost in the loop. First off LG just boost into the Blue sounds real good, into a TOD not bad either. So after that was settled put the LG in the Origins FX loop before my tc AEx4 delay pedal and doing that made the gain sound clearer and the delay more underneath than without it. So Blue-Origin LG just boost in loop awesome TOD as well. The guitars up to this point were my Gibson LP with SD "Seth Lover" bridge" BG Lizard neck both those pups not hot and vintaged voiced. Also for Strat tones my Tokai Silver Star. The last thing I tried and was going for more Gain was the DOD Gunslinger(Mosfet Distortion) First was my LP again then grabbed my MIJ Ibanez RG470 with BG "Hellabucker" bridge pup(17k) and the neck a Tonerider Alnico11. This is screaming Hard Rock tones. I don't know where unity is on the volume knob but it gets pretty loud so beware. Gain to taste. Bass has to be around 3 o'clock and your golden.
I also tried it with the LG and tc engaged in the fx loop really awesome. So the Origin is pretty pedal friendly amp and even my Swollen Pickle MK2 sounds great once dialed in. Back to the Gunslinger. I bought mine when available at MF
for like 30 bucks, not showing up there now but does on Amazon. DOD and Digitech are on the out I hear so you'll see their pedals come up on blowouts once in awhile, think the GS was $150.00 originally. Check out some of the YT vids some are really close to what I hear myself. No need to spend 150-200 bucks on a OD or Dirt pedal for medium to higher gain tones.


----------



## jericbrazier

whitecloud said:


> How much is high gain? Next time I fire up the Origin could try the DOD Gunslinger again as that pedal can sound real good and can be had real cheap.


I don’t know if the Gunslinger’s high gain. Since it’s subjective, ymmv. I personally would consider it medium gain good for classic rock, but it won’t do punk/metal without some help.


----------



## jericbrazier

Dan Zinca said:


> Finally, I was able to test my new Egnater Goldsmith pedal. It sounds good, it's very versatile, but it's not exactly what I wanted. The boost is very good, but for OD I still wanted a little extra gain .... Although it is described as a "mid to high gain overdrive" pedal, even with the gain button at maximum is not really my taste . Instead, if I start boost, it sounds real good. Maybe it was better to buy Silversmith which is a distortion pedal, so more gain. Tone adjustments are effective but do not keep enough bass from the amp.
> Anyway, I tested it with my American Special Fender, with Texas Special single coils. I'm convinced that with humbuckers sounds good. But, like i'd said, i play at bedroom level, and the amp is almost clean. Maybe it sound much better at edge of breakup, medium to high power.
> I'll tweak those days and come back with new impressions.


You probably know this, but if you’re getting decent amounts of gain out of a set of single coils. You’ll be pleased with how crushing it’ll sound with humbuckers. 
I play a lot of heavy rock ( Tool, AIC, COC, originals), and I don’t own a guitar that doesn’t have a humbucker in it.


----------



## whitecloud

jericbrazier said:


> I don’t know if the Gunslinger’s high gain. Since it’s subjective, ymmv. I personally would consider it medium gain good for classic rock, but it won’t do punk/metal without some help.


No it surely goes beyond Classic Rock as I did try it with the Origin the other day. When using my RG470 and Hellabucker bridge pup(17k) it got pretty gnarly. Then I engaged the LG's boost in the loop and even more so. So maybe a medium gain pedal in many circumstances but what I had going was not Classic Rock with or without the Boost.


----------



## jericbrazier

whitecloud said:


> No it surely goes beyond Classic Rock as I did try it with the Origin the other day. When using my RG470 and Hellabucker bridge pup(17k) it got pretty gnarly. Then I engaged the LG's boost in the loop and even more so. So maybe a medium gain pedal in many circumstances but what I had going was not Classic Rock with or without the Boost.


That’s cool. High gain’s subjective and given there are distortion pedals that are much higher gain. That was my line of thinking. Using genre’s for examples probably wasn’t the best way of getting my point across. 
Rock what you like, just my .02.


----------



## chiliphil1

I'm still intrigued by these. I've been watching a lot of YT demos and have heard some incredible sounds from them. Still have not had the chance to try one in person as most music stores seem to concentrate on stocking DSL's instead.


----------



## ken361

i found the amp more brighter today at home which i don't play a lot here, the chinese tube did that I think for sure lastime I played here it was the JJ in the PI i might put that back


----------



## ddailey

Does anyone know if the master volume is pre or post PI?


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

ddailey said:


> Does anyone know if the master volume is pre or post PI?


Having looked at the board thoroughly, it is carahoricly PRE PI.... apparently where many manufacturers put the master.... Buuuutttt.... I don't think it's the best place for this circuit.... 

I crank the master and set the level with the gain knob....


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Jason Fieldhouseespk said:


> Having looked at the board thoroughly, it is carahoricly PRE PI.... apparently where many manufacturers put the master.... Buuuutttt.... I don't think it's the best place for this circuit....
> 
> I crank the master and set the level with the gain knob....


I have done that with many amps,but for some reason, not the origin yet!!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Graham G

I'm thinking of trading my JVM215C for either an Origin 50 or maybe 20H,i'm a bit concerned that the 20H wouldn't have quite enough on stage welly(my JVM 50 gets wound up quite a bit),but I really fancy the idea of dual 20's,what say you experienced Origin users,1x50 or 2x20?
all opinions welcome


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Graham G said:


> I'm thinking of trading my JVM215C for either an Origin 50 or maybe 20H,i'm a bit concerned that the 20H wouldn't have quite enough on stage welly(my JVM 50 gets wound up quite a bit),but I really fancy the idea of dual 20's,what say you experienced Origin users,1x50 or 2x20?
> all opinions welcome


Hopefully today I will be picking up my second 50H, but I am only running my current one at the mid power setting, so unless you need the full 50watts, go with your idea of a pair of 20 watters, that would save a bit of coin, but in reality either option is a great Marshall 
Tone barrage!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## ddailey

anyone have a schematic of the Origin 50 watt, I just bought one new & I love it.


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

ddailey said:


> anyone have a schematic of the Origin 50 watt, I just bought one new & I love it.



No schematics been released.yet, and they have been asked to release them by my local shop, but said they're just not willing to release them yet.


----------



## MarshallDog

Jason Fieldhouseespk said:


> No schematics been released.yet, and they have been asked to release them by my local shop, but said they're just not willing to release them yet.



Pricks!!!!


----------



## herbvis

Jason Fieldhouseespk said:


> Having looked at the board thoroughly, it is carahoricly PRE PI.... apparently where many manufacturers put the master.... Buuuutttt.... I don't think it's the best place for this circuit....
> 
> I crank the master and set the level with the gain knob....


I agree, I think a post phase volume would probably have been a better option. Maybe someone will figure out how to add one on this amp. I'm not gonna be that guy lol


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

herbvis said:


> I agree, I think a post phase volume would probably have been a better option. Maybe someone will figure out how to add one on this amp. I'm not gonna be that guy lol



I may ask if I can just disconnect the master pot, add the PPIMV, and use that pot again... surely...


----------



## ddailey

I'm thinking I want to add a bit more gain to the front end, does anyone have a schematic yet?


----------



## Filipe Soares

I really waiting for the origin mods... my feeling is it will became a killer amp with some mods.


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Evening all, been working on a couple of little mods, I intend to pop a PPIMV mod on this, and a little switch for the fx loop on and off... 

Here's where I am with it, if anyone knows of anything that may help me please let me know.

- The current MV is PRE Phase Inverter, meaning to drive the Phase Inverter you must turn it quite a way up, to 7 or 8... 

- I've located the Plate Resistors (in the picture I mention Cathode, I meant Cathode Follower, is this correct?) And Capacitors, though I can't see where the 82k one connects to the cap, may find out when we flip the board over next week. 

- I think we've located the Grid resistors for the power tubes, though they are definitely not 220k, they appear to be either 56 ohm or 560 ohm. Which I thought odd? Anybody able to chime in there? 

- then there's the footswitch for the fx loop, when it is disconnected the loop defaults to off, which is a pain, so I want a switch on the back to switch it on and off... 

- Everything marked with an X is sounder point also where work is to be done.

https://www.instagram.com/p/B1zI_2lB0RP/?igshid=1ubv2wf2zc3h9


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

..... I'm captain state the fucking obvious aren't I.....

I've been sharing this on other forums in hope of getting some tips, and just copied and pasted... I know you know all this, but check out the picture (not mine, I pinched it from the gut shots thread!) But modifies it a little...


----------



## Jeff Hudson

Micky said:


> With all the hoopla over the new DSL amps, it seems everyone has overlooked the Origin Series introduced at NAMM 2018:
> 
> https://www.andertons.co.uk/marshall-origin-single-ended-5w-all-valve-amp-ori5c


I didn't, when I bought mine I compared with a DSL 20. The Origin 20 was way more to my taste than the DSL. dove into my tube stash and all is well.


----------



## Stephen Getz

JCarno said:


> Convinced me to wait! Thank You!!


To cut costs it's made in Vietnam.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Stephen Getz said:


> To cut costs it's made in Vietnam.


 To the forum 
Mitch


----------



## MarshallDog

Stephen Getz said:


> To cut costs it's made in Vietnam.



Yes, welcome aboard new MF’r!


----------



## tce63

Stephen Getz said:


> To cut costs it's made in Vietnam.



Welcome to a great place


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ddailey said:


> I'm thinking I want to add a bit more gain to the front end, does anyone have a schematic yet?
> View attachment 61354


I don’t know how I missed this post, but damn that is a good looking head shell, your Origin made a home in.


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I don’t know how I missed this post, but damn that is a good looking head shell, your Origin made a home in.



No one will know listening to it, and none of the audience will give a shit... win win all the way to the exchange of money for the gig!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Jason Fieldhouseespk said:


> No one will know listening to it, and none of the audience will give a shit... win win all the way to the exchange of money for the gig!!


Hell yes


----------



## MarshallDog

Jason Fieldhouseespk said:


> No one will know listening to it, and none of the audience will give a shit... win win all the way to the exchange of money for the gig!!



Thats right!


----------



## Tim D Stinnett

My manual says to plug an 8 ohm cab in socket #3. But on the back of the amp it say #2 is 8 ohm and #3 is for 2x16 ohm?


----------



## Buzzard

ddailey said:


> I'm thinking I want to add a bit more gain to the front end, does anyone have a schematic yet?
> View attachment 61354


Woah ,Woah woah back up, have'nt followed this thread in a while.What am I lookin at here? That looks killer.


----------



## Rooster-p

ColonelForbin said:


> Here's 204 more pages of ongoing Origin amp discussion entertainment!.. Got so crazy recently the mods deleted posts and set some folks to forced ignore..
> 
> I had a 20h with defective speaker jacks (like the other 100% of the initial run; IE, all of the amps sold and currently available... I am still waiting on a 50h preorder placed in early April.... Amp sounds killer in the newer demos which is making waiting way worse..........)
> 
> https://www.thegearpage.net/board/index.php?threads/marshall-origin.1906093/


I have the 20c and it came with the defective speaker Jack but I got the fix off this forum, I believe it was this forum, and I fixed mine myself. I'm no technician but I'm quite mechanically inclined, anyway it's nothing but a jumper wire that you solder right back at the Jacks and it's good as new. You have to pull the chassis but it's fairly simple.


----------



## Rooster-p

whitecloud said:


> OK Folks the past couple days of trying my pedals with the Origin has yielded some interesting results. First off I take back what I said about my Bogner La Grange as I have found some settings that really work and that was my mission yesterday. Turns out I like the Variac on and the presence toggle on "H" and channel blend more toward the "T" side. For old school low gain and for more gain on medium and can use it's independent Boost to taste. The Bogner Blue had already proved itself useful so no change there. Round 2 today was trying to stack pedals or put boost in the loop. First off LG just boost into the Blue sounds real good, into a TOD not bad either. So after that was settled put the LG in the Origins FX loop before my tc AEx4 delay pedal and doing that made the gain sound clearer and the delay more underneath than without it. So Blue-Origin LG just boost in loop awesome TOD as well. The guitars up to this point were my Gibson LP with SD "Seth Lover" bridge" BG Lizard neck both those pups not hot and vintaged voiced. Also for Strat tones my Tokai Silver Star. The last thing I tried and was going for more Gain was the DOD Gunslinger(Mosfet Distortion) First was my LP again then grabbed my MIJ Ibanez RG470 with BG "Hellabucker" bridge pup(17k) and the neck a Tonerider Alnico11. This is screaming Hard Rock tones. I don't know where unity is on the volume knob but it gets pretty loud so beware. Gain to taste. Bass has to be around 3 o'clock and your golden.
> I also tried it with the LG and tc engaged in the fx loop really awesome. So the Origin is pretty pedal friendly amp and even my Swollen Pickle MK2 sounds great once dialed in. Back to the Gunslinger. I bought mine when available at MF
> for like 30 bucks, not showing up there now but does on Amazon. DOD and Digitech are on the out I hear so you'll see their pedals come up on blowouts once in awhile, think the GS was $150.00 originally. Check out some of the YT vids some are really close to what I hear myself. No need to spend 150-200 bucks on a OD or Dirt pedal for medium to higher gain tones.


I've been playing my origin 20 through a keeley germanium red dirt coming out of a love pedal amp eleven and it freaking rips. Even just playing through the germanium red dirt it's got a hell of a growl. Highly recommend. I have a seriously modded Ibanez 808s and I like the keeley a lot more. It's got this grainy growl that's hard to explain but man it's nasty. I'm running mullard's in my origin and I've done some tube rolling and they seem to work the best if you want that Marshall growl. I've tried tungsol, JJ'S, GT'S, winged C, and mullard's definitely take it. Definitely a sovtek12ax7Lps in the phase inverter position but I'm using the genalex b759 gold lion version and it definitely makes a difference. Tungsol in V1 and a g12h 55 hz celestion greenback instead of the pewny 10" it came with. Definitely the baddest origin 20c on the block.


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Rooster-p said:


> I have the 20c and it came with the defective speaker Jack but I got the fix off this forum, I believe it was this forum, and I fixed mine myself. I'm no technician but I'm quite mechanically inclined, anyway it's nothing but a jumper wire that you solder right back at the Jacks and it's good as new. You have to pull the chassis but it's fairly simple.


This jumper wire? ;-) 

I had this done at Marshall UK, I rang them 4 weeks after sending back to the retailer, to see if they'd got it yet. They hadn't, do they rang said retailer and organised with them, and I got it back before the end of that week... pays to be cheeky enough to call em. :-D


----------



## Rooster-p

Jason Fieldhouseespk said:


> This jumper wire? ;-)
> 
> I had this done at Marshall UK, I rang them 4 weeks after sending back to the retailer, to see if they'd got it yet. They hadn't, do they rang said retailer and organised with them, and I got it back before the end of that week... pays to be cheeky enough to call em. :-D
> 
> View attachment 80100


That's the culprit. I just didn't feel like waiting when it was such an easy fix and I'm not worried about the warranty. I can usually fix it myself. Haven't had a problem with it since.


----------



## davestp1

I've got an 8 ohm celestion gold. Will it be no problem to hook it into the number 2 speaker out (The 8 ohm one) I assume it will be just asking before I hook it up and get vapourized....


----------



## Sirroderick

I just bought a 20H and am hooking up a 2x12 8 ohm cab. I plugged it into either of the two 8 ohm jacks and it sounds awful and dull and weak. I plug into the 16 ohm and it roars like I would expect. I also believe my amp has the jack issue still...but I thought the issue mainly contends with trying to plug in two 16 ohm cabs at the same time and only one would work? Why doesn't it work good with just one 8 ohms cab? It sounds great in the 16 ohm jack but this can't be healthy on the the 16 ohm tap on the transformer...


----------



## fitz

Sirroderick said:


> I just bought a 20H and am hooking up a 2x12 8 ohm cab. I plugged it into either of the two 8 ohm jacks and it sounds awful and dull and weak. I plug into the 16 ohm and it roars like I would expect. I also believe my amp has the jack issue still...but I thought the issue mainly contends with trying to plug in two 16 ohm cabs at the same time and only one would work? Why doesn't it work good with just one 8 ohms cab? It sounds great in the 16 ohm jack but this can't be healthy on the the 16 ohm tap on the transformer...


Do the jacks have the sticker that looks like this?


This is how it would look if you got one with the jack fix.
I got mine used, so I don't know if this was factory or service center fixed.
If not, the "fix" is a relatively easy fix if you can use a soldering iron. (see post #647)

And,  to the forum.


----------



## Sirroderick

I'm not with the amp right now...but am quite certain that I did not see this sticker. Nor do I know the build date. I'm assuming that Marshall would have remedied this when first discovered and am guessing that newer ones would not have a sticker on them? Do they then have different graphics printed on them instead of a sticker? Any way...even if has not been fixed, it should still run a single 8 ohm cabinet...and it does run it but with a VERY disappointing tone. I will check tonight on the sticker...or for that matter I will plug two patch cables into each 8 ohm jack and test for continuity between tips and sleeves.


----------



## Sirroderick

So....last night I rechecked and redid my tests and here's the scoop:
1. My 20H is a newer one with problem eliminated. Manual (still with the unit from original purchaser) states that to use one 8 ohm cab to plug into jack #3. (furthest right) When I do this, output is weak, whimpy and if I were demoing this in a store would have steered VERY clear of.
2. Unlike I remember from original testing the night before, Jack#2 sounded great and was what I would have expected...
3. Jack #1 (16 ohm) sounds great as well and was using it the night before as a comparison to the others in troubleshooting. It sounds very comparable to Jack#2 which was a great relief now knowing that I can comfortably use Jack#2 now with the correct impedance.
4. So...what's up with Jack#1???? I am suspecting that the Jack contacts on Jack#2, when not in use, are not connecting/closing well and are screwing up Jack#3 reliability... anyway...I'm just using 1 cab anyway so this will work okay...

Thanks all for your input and help!!

Sirroderick


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sirroderick said:


> So....last night I rechecked and redid my tests and here's the scoop:
> 1. My 20H is a newer one with problem eliminated. Manual (still with the unit from original purchaser) states that to use one 8 ohm cab to plug into jack #3. (furthest right) When I do this, output is weak, whimpy and if I were demoing this in a store would have steered VERY clear of.
> 2. Unlike I remember from original testing the night before, Jack#2 sounded great and was what I would have expected...
> 3. Jack #1 (16 ohm) sounds great as well and was using it the night before as a comparison to the others in troubleshooting. It sounds very comparable to Jack#2 which was a great relief now knowing that I can comfortably use Jack#2 now with the correct impedance.
> 4. So...what's up with Jack#1???? I am suspecting that the Jack contacts on Jack#2, when not in use, are not connecting/closing well and are screwing up Jack#3 reliability... anyway...I'm just using 1 cab anyway so this will work okay...
> 
> Thanks all for your input and help!!
> 
> Sirroderick


Welcome to the forum glad you got a handle on it, have you been able to run 2 16 ohm cabs through the 2 - 8 ohm jacks ?? 
Cheers


----------



## fitz

Sirroderick said:


> So....last night I rechecked and redid my tests and here's the scoop:
> 1. My 20H is a newer one with problem eliminated. Manual (still with the unit from original purchaser) states that to use one 8 ohm cab to plug into jack #3. (furthest right) When I do this, output is weak, whimpy and if I were demoing this in a store would have steered VERY clear of.
> 2. Unlike I remember from original testing the night before, Jack#2 sounded great and was what I would have expected...
> 3. Jack #1 (16 ohm) sounds great as well and was using it the night before as a comparison to the others in troubleshooting. It sounds very comparable to Jack#2 which was a great relief now knowing that I can comfortably use Jack#2 now with the correct impedance.
> 4. So...what's up with Jack#1???? I am suspecting that the Jack contacts on Jack#2, when not in use, are not connecting/closing well and are screwing up Jack#3 reliability... anyway...I'm just using 1 cab anyway so this will work okay...
> 
> Thanks all for your input and help!!
> 
> Sirroderick



*The manual is not correct* (they fixed the jack - not the manual).
I have my 8 ohm cab (2 ~ 16ohm Vintage 30s parallel wired) in jack#2.
I'm not sure where I read this, (might have been here) but for a single 8 ohm load you should use jack#2
Only use Jack #3 when doing 2x16 ohm cabs in jacks#2&3.
The sticker in my pic above sort of shows this.
SO:
Jack#1 is 16 ohm
Jack#2 is 8 ohm
Jacks#2&3 are internal parallel wired after fix to 2x16 ohm to the 8 ohm OT tap.


----------

